# As many as 10 dead in shooting at Batman premiere in Denver: reports



## L.K.Eder (Jul 20, 2012)

As many as 10 dead in shooting at Batman premiere in Denver: reports - The Globe and Mail


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2012)

Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 20, 2012)

At least 20 hurt after shooting during 'Dark Knight' screening in Aurora, Colorado - U.S. News


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?



If guns were outlawed, only outlaws would have guns...so, yes.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?



Are you brain dead? How many people were killed with guns in DC before the gun ban was lifted?


----------



## Ariux (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?



Good idea.  Banning pot has worked so well to keep pot off of the streets.


----------



## ginscpy (Jul 20, 2012)

figures

Preferred the 60s TV series which wasbetter entertaimnet anyway - even the 1966 TV movie..

fags ......................


----------



## ginscpy (Jul 20, 2012)

Faggots


----------



## ginscpy (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?



Join date July 2012

How are the kangerooes  down under??????????????????????????????


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 20, 2012)

can you retards fuck off in another thread?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> can you retards fuck off in another thread?



Go to another discussion forum dumb ass


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?
> ...



Australia banned the sale of guns after the Port Arthur massacre. Since then, we have no more mass shootings. Yet America suffers a mass shooting every week, it would appear - why is that?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 20, 2012)

*Updated at 5:11 a.m. ET: *At least 10 people were  killed and dozens of others wounded early Friday when at least one  assailant opened fire during a shootout scene at a midnight screening of  the summer blockbuster "The Dark Knight Rises" near Denver, authorities  and witnesses said.
Citing local officials, NBC station KUSA-Denver reported 10 people were killed and at least 39 people were transported to local hospitals. *Details remained sketchy.*
One suspect was in custody, police said. It was unclear whether other suspects were involved.
  The incident occurred in the Century 16 Movie Theaters at the Aurora  Town Center, police told NBC News. Aurora is a suburb less than 10 miles  east of downtown Denver.
Brenda Stuart, of 850 KOA radio, told Britain's Sky News that "a lot of people thought the gunshots were part of the movie."
"They heard what they thought were firecrackers," she added, citing witnesses. "Then they saw the bullets flying."
Eyewitness reports said the assailant may have been wearing a gas mask, Stuart said.
 Tear gas went off in the theater following the gunfire, Stuart said.  She added that bullets had passed from one theater into an  adjoining one.
Police spokeswoman Cassidee Carlson said "the scene is still very active."


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 20, 2012)

CNN/Fox saying 14 dead, 50 injured...


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



All guns?

No one hunts in Oz?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 20, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Certain types of guns...not all guns...


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 20, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> As many as 10 dead in shooting at Batman premiere in Denver: reports - The Globe and Mail



First thought: Psycho!!


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 20, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> As many as 10 dead in shooting at Batman premiere in Denver: reports - The Globe and Mail



Terrible.  I don't know what gets into people..  Sad.


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?



Yes. Mass shootings happen in many other countries too. Remember Norway? Remember Germany?


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

Apparently 14 dead and 50 injured so far.


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



So in Australia nobody gets killed with a gun nowadays? Get real.


----------



## ginscpy (Jul 20, 2012)

Why I spend a lot of time under the sheets.

Safer.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm will to make a bet the theater was a no guns allowed zone.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



No one is killed with a gun in Australia? Did you death by knives go up?


----------



## ginscpy (Jul 20, 2012)

Hope they don't show the movie in downtown Seattle  at the corner of 4th and Lenora at the Cinerama Theatre.

Lots of  gang-bangers and other unsavorty characters "show up" towards the evening hours.


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 20, 2012)

By Rong-Gong Lin II
July 20, 2012, 2:48 a.m.
Fourteen people are dead and 50 others wounded after a gunman in a suburb outside Denver opened fire during a midnight showing of the Batman movie the "Dark Knight Rises," the police chief said at a press conference. 

The suspect is in custody, Aurora police chief Daniel J. Oates told reporters. "This is a horrific event," Aurora police chief Daniel J. Oates said during a press conference carried live by local TV stations. 

Oates said 10 people were found dead in the theater, and four died at local hospitals. 

Denver's NBC affiliate, 9News, reported that the gunman entered the movie theater minutes after the movie began, released a canister, and witnesses heard a hissing sound and saw smoke. The suspect now in custody was found outside the theater holding a rifle and a handgun. 

9News reported that the suspect indicated to police that his apartment building might have explosives, and authorities are evacuating that structure and searching for possible explosives. 


Colorado movie theater shooting leaves 14 dead, 50 wounded - latimes.com


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Yes, but there have been no mass shootings, which was my point. How many mass shootings has America had this year alone?


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I'm will to make a bet the theater was a no guns allowed zone.



If that was the case, then how in hell was this guy able to even get into the theatre with a gun? Don't they check people before they go in?


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm will to make a bet the theater was a no guns allowed zone.
> ...



Do you have metal-detectors in cinema's in Australia? are you frisked before you enter a theatre?


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Guns are not allowed here, so obviously not. If you were caught with a weapon though, you'd be up on charges.

I don't think anyone should take a weapon into a place like a theatre - is there any need to?


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Mass shootings happen in all sorts of countries, regardless of gun laws. And as you admit yourself, it's perfectly possible in Australia too since outlawing guns doesn't mean gun crime suddenly disappears.

This doesn't mean I don't favour gun regulation (I do actually) but that is mainly because I believe it's a good way to prevent accidents and shootings in domestic context. Gun regulation will never stop people determined to shoot other people.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm will to make a bet the theater was a no guns allowed zone.
> ...



OH MY FUCKING GAWD.  No they don't search people.


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Don't you see how ridiculous your post was. You find it incomprehensible that people aren't checked in US theatres if guns are forbidden there but you finf it normal that nobody is checked in Australian theatres.

You say guns are not allowed, but I'm sure many Australians have guns.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 20, 2012)

"Salina Jordan, 19, who was in Theater 8, told the Post she saw one girl  struck in the cheek and others in the stomach, including a girl who  looked to be around 9 years old."

who takes a little child into a midnight premiere of such a movie?


----------



## Swagger (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Let's not forget that Australia has a population of 22 million, whereas the United States boasts a comparatively vast population of over 300 million. Regardless of the weapons available, the consequence of living in a much denser population results in a higher probability of falling victim to one of the many head cases that live along side you.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Artevelde said:
> ...



The least that you could do, though, is to make it harder to get a gun. Make people go through a training program to learn how to shoot a gun and care for it before they take it home. Make them wait a couple of weeks for the gun instead of what they currently wait. 
If the guns have to be registered, anyone arrested for a criminal offense should have the gun taken from them, to be given back only when they have been acquitted.

That would piss a lot of people off, but it would be a start.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...





> I don't think anyone should take a weapon into a place like a theatre - is there any need to?


10 families might argue with you on that.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2012)

Swagger said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Artevelde said:
> ...



This is true, and I do acknowledge this fact. But - having to hear on the news about yet another mass shooting in the US makes me wonder about how easy it is to get a gun. And I really do believe that banning guns would eventually show a reduction in the number of mass shootings, the problem is, no one seems interested enough to even give it a go.


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

Swagger said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Artevelde said:
> ...



Norway has a population of 5 million and Breivik managed to shoot dead 69 people.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Artevelde said:
> ...



They are entitled to argue - they have lost loved ones in the most horrific way. I feel for them, I really do.
I believe that if the gunman couldn't get a gun in the first place, fourteen people might still be alive.


----------



## Swagger (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Yes, compared to some 'proggressive' nations, it is considerably easier to get your hands on a gun in the States. However, more people in Australia and the UK die from stab wounds as opposed to firearms. So, on account of that, should we ban knives altogther?


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Norway has a population of 5 million and Breivik managed to shoot dead 69 people.



Yes, I know, and I hope he rots in prison for the rest of his pathetic life.


----------



## editec (Jul 20, 2012)

Well...the *state controlled militia comprised of legally armed citizens* certainly failed to protect the people ONCE AGAIN, didn't it?

Odd how this keeps happening, isn't it?

All these second amendment legally  armed for state militia protection citizens and what happened?

14 dead, 50 wounded.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Apparently their was a need for someone other than the gunman to have a gun.


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



I am all in favour of sensible regulation and actually the US has quite a few of those as well. But no law will stop a person determined to kill people from getting the gun and killing people (see Norway, Germany, etc.). Gun laws will only be effective in reducing accidents and in reducing the use of firearms in domestic situations.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




yeah. ambush during a movie screening.

clearly more guns would have helped.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2012)

Swagger said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



First of all, knives have already been banned in Australia - which I strongly disagree with. There are only about two States you can carry a knife - Queensland is one, not sure about the other.
Second, you can't go on a mass knifing spree. You have to be close to your victim in order to stab them - with a gun, you can stand fifty feet away and kill them.

Its not the same thing. Both can cause damage, but one can cause more damage in a shorter period of time.


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > Norway has a population of 5 million and Breivik managed to shoot dead 69 people.
> ...



He should have been sentenced to death of course. But Norway doesn't have the death penalty unfortunately. Maximum sentence there is 13 years in prison.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



So how would this hero American have stood up and fired off the killing shot with all the gunfire in the theatre? If someone is shooting at you, you stay down, you don't stand up with your own gun and shoot. If they did, someone else would be dead.


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



How many people were killed with guns in Australia last year? 0?


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Artevelde said:
> ...



I don't believe in the death penalty, sorry!

And the max sentence over there is 21 years - but he won't be released. Every time he comes up for parole he will be rejected. He will leave prison in a coffin.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



You don't get it do you? unarmed crowds are like fish in a barrel. There was at least 50 wounded, if at least two or more people would have had a gun less people would be hurt and dead.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> How many people were killed with guns in Australia last year? 0?



I won't deny that guns have killed Australians, but the point I made originally was that there have been no mass shootings since 1996. 

You cannot stop gun violence entirely, but you can make it harder to get your hands on a gun.


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Yes, it's one of those things where the government can keep a person confined in a hospital at their pleasure. Not really a good system. Memories of Soviet and Nazi regimes there.

The death penalty is appropriate for people who pose an unacceptable and lasting risk to society.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Someone who is anti gun and has no  firearms training trying to tell how someone who has had urban combat training how too shoot?


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > How many people were killed with guns in Australia last year? 0?
> ...



Who do you think has stricter gun laws, the US or Mexico? And where are more people massacred?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 20, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Not through lack of trying, but no, it is a very rare event..


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Artevelde said:
> ...



I am not altogether familiar with gun crime in Mexico - the only gun crime we hear about over here is mostly in the US, as this is what is mostly reported, sorry!


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 20, 2012)

Swagger said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



Links please...


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



This is true. We hear about gun violence once a month, if we are lucky. Sometimes there is a spate of drive by shootings, very rarely is someone harmed or killed, though.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Someone who is anti gun and has no  firearms training trying to tell how someone who has had urban combat training how too shoot?



Why would you assume the hero gun man would have had combat training?


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Ignorance is no excuse for sloppy reasoning and lack of thinking.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



We don't suffer a mass shooting every week.

So get stuffed.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Yep your media must not tell about the mass shooting in a country that has a gun ban


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



How many mass shootings have you suffered this year? How many innocent people have died?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



A gun ban in America is out of the question.
Messing with Ammo is out of the question in America.


----------



## konradv (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?



At least it was a good thing the people in the theater weren't armed.  Can you imagine if everybody pulled their weapons and shot the person in costume?


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Artevelde said:
> ...



260 homicides in Australia in 2010 apparently.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



And therein lies the problem.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Were they gun related? My guess is no.


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



No innocent person will be saved by stupid knee-jerk reactions like yours.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone who is anti gun and has no  firearms training trying to tell how someone who has had urban combat training how too shoot?
> ...



Why would you assume that a law abiding citizen that carries doesn't have firearms training?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Artevelde said:
> ...



Those drive by shootings are usually in the south west and related to the Bandidos, Hells Angels and the Ibrahim brothers...


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 20, 2012)

konradv said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?
> ...



LOL no kidding, the right wing thugs would be trying to figure out who was the "hero" between the 15 dead batmans that might be the killer.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Is everyone who buys a gun required to undertake this training?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



It's not a problem
It's out of the question. PERIOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Some Americans have told me that if guns were banned in the US, they would riot.

This seems like an overreaction to me, so I hope it isn't true.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 20, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?
> ...



A better question for me, is why the f isn't it easier for people to carry guns? All these nutjobs wouldn't pull this mass casualty crap if they knew they were gonna get popped.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



If you conceal carry yes you are required to take a firearms class in most states.


----------



## Fred_Garvin (Jul 20, 2012)

A movie patron just posted this on youtube. He filmed people fleeing the movie after shots rang out. Some coming out have been shot.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7sIiqq66rk]Shooting in aurora movies people shot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



13% firearms, 39% knives, 8% blunt instrument; 0% physical force; 40% "unknown" (could be anything)

Firearms are also used in 18% of armed robberies.

Can't detail everything.

But gun laws or not, it's perfectly average for a few dozen people to be killed by firearms in Australia every year. And clearly if somebody in Australia gets it into his/her head to go on a shooting spree, this is perfectly possible.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Riot? There will be a lot of dead cops who try and come and round up guns.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 20, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



If that is true, then 1 person was murdered for every 84,000 Australians. 14, 748 Americans were murdered making it 1 for every 21,000 Americans.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

Word is Democrats were planning on taking advantage of the release of this movie, using the villain's name "Bane" against Mitt Romney.

Rotten Tomatoes received so many nasty comments on their site under the review of the movie that they had to shut it down. 

The movie is about Batman's conflict over becoming Batman again. Bane shows up takes control of the League of Shadows and starts killing people and sets off a chain of explosions. Then he grabs a bunch of Rich people and puts them on trial after dragged them from their homes. Gotham regresses into anarchy and the city is sealed off from the rest of the world. Batman supposedly is killed in the battle with Bane and his possessions divided up. Batman isn't dead. He and cat woman skip out on Gotham and retire to France.

Most OWS folks would call this a great movie with a happy ending.

I'm sure the left will take full advantage of the massacre in Colorado just like they did the Columbine massacre.


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



A complete ban would be unconstitutional.

Fully automatic weapons are banned however (which doesn't stop people from killing others with fully automated weapons of course).


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



You will never get Yanks to give up their peashooters. It's part of their national psyche. Oh, and it makes them 'free'....


----------



## Fred_Garvin (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks like Big Sis Napolitano will have a excuse to put TSA screening machines in at movie theaters now.


----------



## konradv (Jul 20, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Yeah right, shoot the guy in costume at a Batman movie!  Sometimes you just don't think, do you?  What's the second guy to pull his piece to think about the first to pull his?  If you think the death toll is high now, think what would happened when people started opening up on the "shooter" in a dark theater?  Sounds like a circular firing squad to me.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



A lot of people in prison for murder, too. Is a murder rap more important than handing over a gun?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 20, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Artevelde said:
> ...



But the actual chances of it happening are neglible compared to the US...


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 20, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Word is Democrats were planning on taking advantage of the release of this movie, using the villain's name "Bane" against Mitt Romney.
> 
> Rotten Tomatoes received so many nasty comments on their site under the review of the movie that they had to shut it down.
> 
> ...



There it is ladies and gentleman, some filthy scumbag that had to spin a massacre into a political bashing moment, and of course it's from a teabagger piece of shit.

Nice work asshole.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



We had a war over this very thing back in 1776, try it again.


----------



## konradv (Jul 20, 2012)

BTW, people who pull "mass casualty crap"  aren't known for their mental stability.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I'm glad you see the light


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I wonder why Australians didn't riot? Maybe we are more civilised and accepting of the laws?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



That's because Mexico doesn't have a media that loves showing how screwed up their country is.

Mexico has had hundreds of multiple shootings in drug wars along the border this year. The death toll is close to that of the Iraq War. Heads being cut off and put on a spike. It's a mess.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Bingo...


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Maybe you don't have a president inciting racial violence and conducting class-warfare ether.


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Yes, I'm sure they felt the same way in Norway.

I don't wish such a tragedy on any country, but the idea that it can't happen because of some law is - well, really stupid.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Did Australians fight for their INDEPENDENCE from a tyrant? Or are they still subjects to the crown?

As for why Australians allowing it I don't nor do I give a shit.


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Word is Democrats were planning on taking advantage of the release of this movie, using the villain's name "Bane" against Mitt Romney.
> ...



You are disgusting.


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 20, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Artevelde said:
> ...



Mexico is another right wing utopia. Guns everywhere, limited government, abortion is illegal, strongly religious,..why are you mocking mexico?


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



No need to knock the Australians. They can best determine for themselves what is best for them.


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



How stupidly ignorant can you get.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Word is Democrats were planning on taking advantage of the release of this movie, using the villain's name "Bane" against Mitt Romney.
> ...



Sorry, bitch. Noomi beat me to it in the second post on this thread. 

If brains were C4 you wouldn't have enough to blow your nose.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 20, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



neither do you...


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 20, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I agree, mudwhistle is an absoutly disgusting piece of shit.


----------



## idb (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I can imagine it now, a couple of heroes pulling out their Uzis and spraying in the general direction of the gunman - that could only be a positive thing couldn't it?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



That's right......drink the Kool-aid.


----------



## Fred_Garvin (Jul 20, 2012)

They are saying it's a Indian looking male. Saying his apartment was rigged with explosives.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



George was hardly a tyrant Big Reb. It's not as if all men and woman couldvote when you gained independence or that slavery was consigned to the dustbin of history. Pretty sure the slaves thought they were under a tyrannical yoke until 1865, too...


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



So says the freak with the head up his/her ass. 

Somehow for some reason your avi undermines your credibility.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 20, 2012)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 20, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> but the idea that it can't happen because of some law is - well, really stupid.



But a law can negate or lessen such an instance....


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 20, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > Artevelde said:
> ...



My avatar states "the official seal of the united states republican party" and from your absoutly disgusting comments, it should be the official seal of yourself.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



 George was hardly a tyrant 
That is all


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Fucking foreigners


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Read up on the guy. Sure he was a king, but he was actually quite enlightened for his times.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > but the idea that it can't happen because of some law is - well, really stupid.
> ...



Strange......Hillary is supposed to be signing such a law in New York in the next several days. NAGR Gun Rights Blog » U.S. agrees to timetable for UN Gun Ban

Obama has Cass Sunstein, his regulation czar, set to release hundreds of anti-gun regulations designed to do exactly that by the end of the year. 

What a coincidence.


----------



## konradv (Jul 20, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



In Baltimore that's an average year!  Puts the lie to the story that there's been a spike in crime in Australia.  BTW, I always hear that, but no one ever produces a cite beyond someone on some board or blog!  Anyone..., anyone?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



Just a prime example of projection bud.

I'm not buying it.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 20, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Artevelde said:
> ...



Good. Hope it passes


----------



## idb (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You're the foreigner from where I sit...


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



They'll never get the Senate to ratify it. It takes 65 votes.

Obama will try to enforce it through executive decree.



Funny how you want to push your foreign beliefs on us Americans.

Why don't you mind your own fucken business?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Everyone says that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


This is all I need to know about him.
The history of the present King of Great Britain is a history of repeated injuries and usurpations, all having in direct object the establishment of an absolute Tyranny over these States. To prove this, let Facts be submitted to a candid world.

He has refused his Assent to Laws, the most wholesome and necessary for the public good.
He has forbidden his Governors to pass Laws of immediate and pressing importance, unless suspended in their operation till his Assent should be obtained; and when so suspended, he has utterly neglected to attend to them.
He has refused to pass other Laws for the accommodation of large districts of people, unless those people would relinquish the right of Representation in the Legislature, a right inestimable to them and formidable to tyrants only. 
He has called together legislative bodies at places unusual, uncomfortable, and distant from the depository of their public Records, for the sole purpose of fatiguing them into compliance with his measures. 
He has dissolved Representative Houses repeatedly, for opposing with manly firmness his invasions on the rights of the people.
He has refused for a long time, after such dissolutions, to cause others to be elected; whereby the Legislative powers, incapable of Annihilation, have returned to the People at large for their exercise; the State remaining in the mean time exposed to all the dangers of invasion from without, and convulsions within.
He has endeavoured to prevent the population of these States; for that purpose obstructing the Laws for Naturalization of Foreigners; refusing to pass others to encourage their migrations hither, and raising the conditions of new Appropriations of Lands.
He has obstructed the Administration of Justice, by refusing his Assent to Laws for establishing Judiciary powers.
He has made Judges dependent on his Will alone, for the tenure of their offices, and the amount and payment of their salaries.
He has erected a multitude of New Offices, and sent hither swarms of Officers to harrass our people, and eat out their substance.
He has kept among us, in times of peace, Standing Armies without the Consent of our legislatures.
He has affected to render the Military independent of and superior to the Civil power.
He has combined with others to subject us to a jurisdiction foreign to our constitution, and unacknowledged by our laws; giving his Assent to their Acts of pretended Legislation:
For Quartering large bodies of armed troops among us:
For protecting them, by a mock Trial, from punishment for any Murders which they should commit on the Inhabitants of these States:
For cutting off our Trade with all parts of the world:
For imposing Taxes on us without our Consent: 
For depriving us in many cases, of the benefits of Trial by Jury:
For transporting us beyond Seas to be tried for pretended offences
For abolishing the free System of English Laws in a neighbouring Province, establishing therein an Arbitrary government, and enlarging its Boundaries so as to render it at once an example and fit instrument for introducing the same absolute rule into these Colonies:
For taking away our Charters, abolishing our most valuable Laws, and altering fundamentally the Forms of our Governments:
For suspending our own Legislatures, and declaring themselves invested with power to legislate for us in all cases whatsoever.
He has abdicated Government here, by declaring us out of his Protection and waging War against us.
He has plundered our seas, ravaged our Coasts, burnt our towns, and destroyed the lives of our people. 
He is at this time transporting large Armies of foreign Mercenaries to compleat the works of death, desolation and tyranny, already begun with circumstances of Cruelty & perfidy scarcely paralleled in the most barbarous ages, and totally unworthy the Head of a civilized nation.
He has constrained our fellow Citizens taken Captive on the high Seas to bear Arms against their Country, to become the executioners of their friends and Brethren, or to fall themselves by their Hands. 
He has excited domestic insurrections amongst us, and has endeavoured to bring on the inhabitants of our frontiers, the merciless Indian Savages, whose known rule of warfare, is an undistinguished destruction of all ages, sexes and conditions.


----------



## konradv (Jul 20, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Artevelde said:
> ...



Strange..., the SoS doesn't sign laws and the UN doesn't write them.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


When I go to a discussion forum that is for New Zealand I will be the foreigner as long as you're here at the U.S.M.B. you are the foreigner


----------



## jillian (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



who has been posting here longer than you.

*shrug*


----------



## Fred_Garvin (Jul 20, 2012)

Heads up people. I am listening to a radio station out of Denver right now and they are saying this guy is a Indian/Pakistani person in his 20s and his apartment was rigged for explosives. He isn't cooperating either.


----------



## idb (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Come on...the server's probably in China or Mexico or India...you know that!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

konradv said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



If you look at Obama's executive orders page online you can see on multiple occasions where he seeded responsibility to Hillary for various executive actions. All he has to do is write a memo, put his signature on it and Walla, Hillary can sign treaties in his stead. And the UN and various other entities have written several treaties. The LOST treaty (Law Of The Sea treaty) was one of them. Dick Morris discusses these treaties in his book "Screwed".


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

jillian said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Not  idb for one, but what does that have anything to do with anything?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Top corner it says 
 	US Message Board  US Discussion 
It doesn't say New Zealand Message Board New Zealand Discussion


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Fred_Garvin said:


> Heads up people. I am listening to a radio station out of Denver right now and they are saying this guy is a Indian/Pakistani person in his 20s and his apartment was rigged for explosives. He isn't cooperating either.



This will be bad news for the anti gun people


----------



## konradv (Jul 20, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Backtracking now?  You said "law", now it's "treaties"!


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Fred_Garvin said:
> 
> 
> > Heads up people. I am listening to a radio station out of Denver right now and they are saying this guy is a Indian/Pakistani person in his 20s and his apartment was rigged for explosives. He isn't cooperating either.
> ...



Far be it from me to be a conspiracy theorist...but a Pakistani? AQ???


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

konradv said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



Treaties have the force of law.


----------



## mal (Jul 20, 2012)

It's always nice to wake up and find that you and your Friends and Family are going to spend today finding out if any of the Victims are related to you in anyway...

My Best Friend was @ another Theater in Aurora when this happened...

Half the people I know were planning on going to this Movie last night...

Hell it was a Party Night for many of them... Took today off for it.

My State needed more Shit on it's Plate. 

I'm headin' to the Hills this Weekend and turning everything off. 



peace...


----------



## konradv (Jul 20, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Hardly.  Anything mentioned in the treaty would have to be backed up by a US law to be enforced.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Fred_Garvin said:
> ...



All I said it would be bad news, I wasn't the one who mentioned it.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Some words from people with an axe to grind...;o)


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Some words from people at the risk of their own lives.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

U.N. Prepares Arms Trade Treaty That Threatens Second Amendment Rights - Investors.com



> Obama Administration to sign U.N. treaty
> 
> Second Amendment: The United Nations is putting the finishing touches on an Arms Trade Treaty that transcends borders and may even trample our Constitutional right to bear arms. Every indication is that the president will sign it.
> 
> ...



The U.N. doesn't write treaties.........


----------



## mal (Jul 20, 2012)

iHeartRadio | Real & Custom Radio Stations - Listen Free Online

A 3 month old is a Victim...



peace...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

This happened last year the kid was 15. How did he get a gun? The reason he killed the man was he wanted to kill a white guy. 
Two teens charged after man found dead in street | Crime | Kannapolis News


----------



## Peach (Jul 20, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?
> ...



The outlaws have easier access, but yes, the killers would find a way to get them. McVeigh used a bomb, in any event. Note another MALE mass killer. Those who insist on profiling take note.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

konradv said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



It becomes law when the president through executive orders implements it. The Senate has to take it up and as long as the Dems control the Senate they can refuse to take it up and put to a vote, so it becomes law superseding the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## mal (Jul 20, 2012)

Shooting in aurora movies people shot - YouTube

Wow...



peace...


----------



## Peach (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> This happened last year the kid was 15. How did he get a gun? The reason he killed the man was he wanted to kill a white guy.
> Two teens charged after man found dead in street | Crime | Kannapolis News



Make sure to discuss the ethnic background of this mass killer when released. We KNOW the killer is a male. THAT is the category to be most fearful of, should males be profiled?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

Peach said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > This happened last year the kid was 15. How did he get a gun? The reason he killed the man was he wanted to kill a white guy.
> ...



Maybe we should outlaw males.


----------



## mal (Jul 20, 2012)

Congressman Ed Perlmutter

^He just brought up "easy access to guns"...

What a Fuckstain. 



peace...


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

mal said:


> Congressman Ed Perlmutter
> 
> ^He just brought up "easy access to guns"...
> 
> ...



Democrat of course.

Doesn't even wait for all of the evidence to be collected before he starts harping about guns. 


BTW, how can Democrats strengthen the middle-class? How do they go about doing that? Do they simply give them words of encouragement? Do they promise them entitlements? How exactly will the left strengthen the Middle-class when they've been undermining it since 2007?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 20, 2012)

I seriously hope this guy wasnt trying to make some twisted political statement. last thing we need is partisans trying to turn this into something to justify their positions and ignore the tragedy of what occured.


----------



## Peach (Jul 20, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Well, with the repeated racial remarks, the thought of the many mass murders by men did come to mind.


----------



## mal (Jul 20, 2012)

14 down to 12 Killed... Just now.



peace...


----------



## Peach (Jul 20, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Congressman Ed Perlmutter
> ...



Fox reports the suspect is a white male; neither McVeigh, nor Rollings, used guns, of course, nor the 9/11 killers.


----------



## idb (Jul 20, 2012)

Peach said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



And also notice it was someone with a gun...which is the same in almost all shootings.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 20, 2012)

mal said:


> Congressman Ed Perlmutter
> 
> ^He just brought up "easy access to guns"...
> 
> ...




With over 200 million guns out there, there is nothing that can be done anyway. Guns are a permanent part of our society and this is something we will just have to live with


----------



## mal (Jul 20, 2012)

Peach said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



And if he's a "Christian" the Media will make an Issue of that.



peace...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

This maybe nothing but then again



> Aurora is on Denver's east side and is Colorado's third-largest city with 327,000 residents.* It is home to a large Defense Department satellite intelligence operation at Buckley Air Force Base,* as well as The Children's Hospital, the University of Colorado Hospital and a future Veterans Affairs hospital.



Police: 14 dead in Colorado theater shooting - WSET.com - ABC13


----------



## konradv (Jul 20, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Bullshit

snopes.com: Small Arms Treaty


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

Peach said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



Everyone is considered white by the media whether they're Arab, Latino, or other if they'er not black. 

Perthaps this wouldn't be as much of a story if the perp had been black.


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

mal said:


> It's always nice to wake up and find that you and your Friends and Family are going to spend today finding out if any of the Victims are related to you in anyway...
> 
> My Best Friend was @ another Theater in Aurora when this happened...
> 
> ...



I hope your friends and relatives are OK.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 20, 2012)

the second A in HAARP stands for "Auroral".

the shooting happened in Aurora.

i don't know if there is any connection.

but i put it out there as food for thought.


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



I was talking about you moron.


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > but the idea that it can't happen because of some law is - well, really stupid.
> ...



No it can't.

And for that matter: laws made in the wake of tragedies like this - allegedly to prevent them from happening again - are almost invariable the triumph of short-sighted emo-politics and cowardice over clear-headed public policy.


----------



## mal (Jul 20, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > It's always nice to wake up and find that you and your Friends and Family are going to spend today finding out if any of the Victims are related to you in anyway...
> ...



Thank you... We are all ( )uge Batman fans... I think I saw the original back in '89 4 times in the Theater with varying groups of people...

A buddy of mine called his Dad's Warehouse the Bat Cave and we had many a Party there...

He even Painted his Classic Convertable to look like the Batmobile...

We called him "The Batman" all of the time...

We were recently at an Event around a Suicide of a High School Friend and 20 years later it was "What's up Batman?"...

He hasn't Chimed in on Facebook yet...

I may Text him.



peace...


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



He was also mad (clinically so).


----------



## mal (Jul 20, 2012)

Aurora 'Dark Knight' Shooting Suspect Identified: James Holmes - ABC News



peace...


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

konradv said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



I didn't see anybody claim that crime in Australia spiked. Some people did claim that their new gun law prevented guns from being used in killings and this disproves it.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 20, 2012)

mal said:


> Aurora 'Dark Knight' Shooting Suspect Identified: James Holmes - ABC News
> 
> 
> 
> peace...




most probably a member of the holmes clan from east waziristan.


----------



## tererun (Jul 20, 2012)

I predict he is white with a really bad afro of redish brown hair and a little skin problem.


----------



## tererun (Jul 20, 2012)

look, I already got his mug shot, beat that 24 hour news



MugShot of Robert James Holmes. Aurora, IL


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Jul 20, 2012)

Its time the media closely examine gun bans, right wing extremism, anti-govt sentiment , racism and christian militias....................

LOL


----------



## Si modo (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


"mass shooting every week"?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 20, 2012)

tererun said:


> look, I already got his mug shot, beat that 24 hour news
> 
> 
> 
> MugShot of Robert James Holmes. Aurora, IL




almost as correct as the breaking news.


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



What's a bit of hyperbole to people talking about stuff they haven't even spent one minute thinking about?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 20, 2012)

What does it take for the Right to champion more guns on the streets?  Why a mass shooting seems to fit the bill!  It seems Rahm Emanuel isn't the only one who feels that you should never let a crisis go to waste.

A psychopath kills a dozen people in a movie theater and the Right Wing calls for guns to be carried by everybody.  Now that's the kind of logic that attracts thoughtful folks to a cause.  It's every bit as effective as watching the wealthy amass the majority of all wealth and then lobby Congress to make that process go faster and easier for them.

Ah, Conservatism!  It's all about throwing gasoline on a fire.


----------



## konradv (Jul 20, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Artevelde said:
> ...



Gun advocates have been saying it for years.  I don't see any proof that it hasn't worked.  Once again, as I said, assertions without any concrete proof.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 20, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...




Anyway, just reading up on this, this morning.  Horrible.

My thoughts to the loved ones of the victims.

And, fuck all the hacks - both sides - who use this as some retarded springboard for a political "team" sound byte; they're fucking worthless human beings, IMO.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?



Don't be an ass.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 20, 2012)

hjmick said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?
> ...


----------



## tererun (Jul 20, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> tererun said:
> 
> 
> > look, I already got his mug shot, beat that 24 hour news
> ...



That was an educated guess, now lets see what I can pull out of my ass? 

Conspiracy time: Ok, in an attempt to strike a blow against the corporate people who not sell the rights to def lepard's music to digital distributors, the band re-recorded their music with hidden sublimenal messages in them to shoot up Dark night showings, and this kid was half off his taco when he heard the message so he is not guilty because def lepard told him to do this so they they could help Obama win the presidency by distracting the US from the bill congress passed that would allow them to give insider information to their families. 

OMFG someone wash that.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 20, 2012)

Did Iranians do it?
No evidence but it seems it may have been a white bloke with a US driving licence so it could be.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Yes, go ahead and make the same sweeping generalization that anti-gun advocates are making. 

Some of us spotted the attempts at politicizing this tragedy and that makes us worthless human-beings? Sorry, I'm not buying that.

I don't enjoy visiting this site as much as I used to because of the insanity and hatred constantly on display.


----------



## Fred_Garvin (Jul 20, 2012)

Indofred said:


> Did Iranians do it?
> No evidence but it seems it may have been a white bloke with a US driving licence so it could be.



Heads Up. Here is what was reported from Denver Channel 9 news earlier that someone captured online. Perp originally was said to be Iranian Immigrant Mohammad Alam. Now he has been morphed into James Holmes. Could this guy been a convert? The liberal media is burying the shooter's pic and real name. It would not surprise me if this was the case

Read the text of their news feed in the video. I bet this gets scrubbed real soon.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t6mSSI3vxM&feature=player_embedded]Perpetrator Identified as Iranian in Aurora Shooting [07/20/2012] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

konradv said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



Anti-gun lobbyists claim that laws will prevent this sort of senseless violence. The facts prove them wrong.


----------



## Peach (Jul 20, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Or in a movie theater; a killing in a poor neighborhood would bring up "gang violence" though. What we know is some human with deep hatred decided to act upon it, not much else. Whether guns, bombs, knives, or airplanes, the victims remain.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 20, 2012)

hey anti-self-defense lobby, I only have one thing to say and you can google translate it for yourself!

&#924;&#927;&#923;&#937;&#925; &#923;&#913;&#914;&#917;


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

Maybe we should just wait for the police to establish the facts. Why this rush to speculate about the guy's origins or background?


----------



## Lovebears65 (Jul 20, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are  for all the families involved and  I am including the parents of the shooter. BEcause even though their son did this they are dealing with something horrific too


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

tererun said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > tererun said:
> ...



I think you're onto something. 

Better check under your car before you start it and don't open any strange packages.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 20, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Maybe we should just wait for the police to establish the facts. Why this rush to speculate about the guy's origins or background?


Oh, the speculation around events such as this is typical hackery at USMB.

The sane folks do wait for facts to come it.

Horrible stuff.


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 20, 2012)

Fred_Garvin said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Did Iranians do it?
> ...








It's been widely reported the shooter was a white male with tennessee plates on his car. Why is the right wing media hiding that?

Could it have been a teabagger whacked out on meth that went on the rampage because Limbaugh said the new batman movie was a conspiracy against Romney, as the villains name was "bane?"

I'll post the photo again because that accusation is just as ridiculous as yours,...


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 20, 2012)

14 dead, 50 wounded? What kind of gun was he using?


----------



## Liberty (Jul 20, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> 14 dead, 50 wounded? What kind of gun was he using?



some kind of shotgun with buckshot, i'd assume.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 20, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> 14 dead, 50 wounded? What kind of gun was he using?


CNN is now saying 12 dead, but not sure.  And, it seems he had several guns.  They say "K" type, shotgun, and hand gun.  They also say explosives were found.  Dunno.

But, this guy seems to have planned this for maximum damage.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 20, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Maybe we should just wait for the police to establish the facts. Why this rush to speculate about the guy's origins or background?



I can tell you don't work for a newspaper.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 20, 2012)

I found a "James Holmes" that fits the description of the "James Holmes" that the news is reporting as the man responsible on facebook. It says he lives in Aurora...it may or may not be the "James Holmes" in question but if it is...incoming race war probably.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2012)

I was fixing breakfast and the little tv in the kitchen only has an antena, no cable access.

So, I turned on Chanel 6 (ABC) news.  

OF COURSE, George Steffy Stephanopolis, suggested the guy was a Tea Party member! 

What an asshole!

People are dying and this asshole has to try and make it about Obama or the Democrats.

Pisses me off!


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 20, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> I was fixing breakfast and the little tv in the kitchen only has an antena, no cable access.
> 
> So, I turned on Chanel 6 (ABC) news.
> 
> ...



Don't worry, one of you fellow teabaggers tried to spin this tragedy into a bashing democrats/liberals issue at the beginning of the thread.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 20, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> As many as 10 dead in shooting at Batman premiere in Denver: reports - The Globe and Mail



Sick fucks like that are the reason most places have the death penalty.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 20, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> I was fixing breakfast and the little tv in the kitchen only has an antena, no cable access.
> 
> So, I turned on Chanel 6 (ABC) news.
> 
> ...



He is a tool


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2012)

Fred_Garvin said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Did Iranians do it?
> ...


 
Well that's weird because Chanel 6 (ABC) suggested it was a terror attack and made it out like he was muslim then five minutes later, they said he was James Holmes and suggested he belonged to the TEA PARTY!

They were all over the freaking place.

(As an asside, I am so deaf, that when the girl on skype started talking, I thought she said Toledo, not Colorado.  When my hubby came down I said, "People got shot right here in Ohio!"  And my husband set me straight that it was Colorado!  DOH!)


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > I was fixing breakfast and the little tv in the kitchen only has an antena, no cable access.
> ...


 
Oh nice try, a-hole!  There is a big difference between someone on a political board, and the FORMER PRESS SPOKESMAN FOR THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES!

Keep trying, idiot!


----------



## Si modo (Jul 20, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > I was fixing breakfast and the little tv in the kitchen only has an antena, no cable access.
> ...


Noomi is a teabagger?

Who knew?

Fuck off, evil hack.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

they have the kid.

you know hes a nutter.

this is why improved mental health care is in everyones best interest


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 20, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



Mudwhistle you filthy teabagger piece of shit.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

I hope to hell there in NO poltical connection.

If this kid starts saying crap about Rush then it will really be bad


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> they have the kid.
> 
> you know hes a nutter.
> 
> this is why improved mental health care is in everyones best interest



And how do you find out who needs it and still be a free nation ?


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...


 
He's an idiot.

I'm GLAD my eldest works for a theater.

She got to see the "Dark Knight Rises " yesterday at 10:00 a.m.

(yeah, I know, you all hate her.  I told her, when she told me she was going to see the Dark Knight Rises, 14 hours before anyone else, that I love her, but she sucks!   )

I want to see the movie real bad, but I'm afraid to take the other kiddie to see it now!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...


 
Oh boy, that really refutes anything he said, huh?

Idiot!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2012)

BTW, my daughter said, it was the best Batman yet.

She said it was WAY better than the 2nd movie!


----------



## mal (Jul 20, 2012)

Her name was Jessica... 

I am trying to figure out what the best way to remove this Shit from the Earth would be?...



peace...


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

Blackmail said:


> Fred_Garvin said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



I expected this to happen. It wasn't a matter of if it would happen but when. 

John Homes, James Holmes, John Smith. Doesn't matter. The Drivebys want you to assume it's some butt picking NASCAR loving Red-neck gun enthusiast. The Ft Hood shooter was declared a lone assailant and it was immediately called an isolated incident, which proved not to be true. 

Regardless, the fact may eventually come out, but the media won't wait.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 20, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



You cant predict a insane asshole....You should never curb your life cause of some asshole was insane.


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?



Why do President Obama and the Democrats insist on attacking white males whose only crime is in exercising their god given, Constitutional right to shoot innocent people?


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 20, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> He's an idiot.
> 
> I'm GLAD my eldest works for a theater.
> 
> ...



Nobody cares


----------



## Si modo (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> *I hope to hell there in NO poltical connection.*
> 
> If this kid starts saying crap about Rush then it will really be bad


I agree, TM.

With the hackery in this country having the MAIN aim to divide, I hope so too.

This is horrible stuff.  But, based on the limited info out, it seems clear that one motivation is clear - this person wanted to do a lot of damage.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 20, 2012)

Dante said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?
> ...



Why do you insist they can kill innocent babies? By the way....You go to jail for shooting a innocent person but do you go to jail for killing a innocent baby still in the womb?????


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


 
Well, you are finally right about something. You are a nobody!

You lib idiots are going to have to learn. You can't out one line me!

High Five Everyone!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > I was fixing breakfast and the little tv in the kitchen only has an antena, no cable access.
> ...



One of you libs started in on gun ownership in post #2. 

They may have been provoked.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...


 
Do those idiots ever consider if other people had, had guns, they could have SHOT BACK, instead of just having to run and dodge bullets?


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



because fetuses don't have fully developed brains?  people like you are case studies for how abortion and assisted suicide could benefit society by thinning the herd of idiots and imbeciles.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 20, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...




while the australian dingbat immediately derailed this thread, you upped the inanity with your post. and you know it.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 20, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...


And, I negged the bitch for it.


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

Dante said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?
> ...



I must have hit a nerve. Quasimodo sent me a neg rep with the phrase 'moron'


----------



## Liberty (Jul 20, 2012)

I think the real issue here is how strict gun restrictions are already. If a law abiding citizen had been packing in that theater it would have been much less of a tragedy.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 20, 2012)

is the sale of bullet-proof vests regulated in colorado?


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

Si modo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



in my best white victim whiney voice "And, I negged the bitch for it."


----------



## bodecea (Jul 20, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Word is Democrats were planning on taking advantage of the release of this movie, using the villain's name "Bane" against Mitt Romney.
> 
> Rotten Tomatoes received so many nasty comments on their site under the review of the movie that they had to shut it down.
> 
> ...



Hmmmm...getting in first?


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 20, 2012)

Dante said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



You don't have a fully developed brain does that mean you are not human?


----------



## Indofred (Jul 20, 2012)

There is also a report he was an occupy wall street member pissed off at negative mentions in the film.

In other words - the press is just printing any shit they think of that they think will sell advertising for their shitty outlets.


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

Liberty said:


> I think the real issue here is how strict gun restrictions are already. If a law abiding citizen had been packing in that theater it would have been much less of a tragedy.



maybe. maybe not. but I would like to be able to defend myself with an equalizer


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > *I hope to hell there in NO poltical connection.*
> ...



the young man is insane.

that is the ONLY reason people do this.


they have him in custody and he will be able to tell his story.


I hope its not political.


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

Who takes a 3 yr old to a night time movie?

and there are many blacks in the theater. Is the shooter white?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 20, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Act II


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

White male driving a truck with TN plates. 

In the liberal mind - Red-neck clinging to his gun and his religion




May turn out to be an Iranian terrorist but it will take weeks to find out for sure. Doesn't matter. The slimy fucks in the MSM will push that he is a Tea Party member. Tim McVeigh was an anti-social anarchist that hated this country, still the left believes he was a conservative. 

ABC has just said a Tea Party member names James Holmes has a web-site. Don't know if it's true or not. 

My how convenient. 

I wish they would do their jobs and find out who Obama was raised by and what he's up to. 

Like I said the Democrats planned on using this movie for political purposes. I just didn't think they'd stoop this low.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

Dante said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > I think the real issue here is how strict gun restrictions are already. If a law abiding citizen had been packing in that theater it would have been much less of a tragedy.
> ...



I swear to hell if Im ever in this type of situation Im going to jump the fucker.

Im going to jump the fucker and gouge their fucking eyes out with my bare hands.

Im old enough to die and I will not run and hide when some nutter is shooting kids.


----------



## The Infidel (Jul 20, 2012)

Dante said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Tissue..?


----------



## Si modo (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


Yup.  Anyone who wants to do something like this is insane, first and foremost.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> White male driving a truck with TN plates.
> 
> In the liberal mind - Red-neck clinging to his gun and his religion
> 
> ...



James Holmes is his name


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

Dante said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?
> ...



Pretty idiotic.


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

Dante said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



You just demonstrated both your stupidity and lack of decency.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 20, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


I negged him, too, so he probably does need a tissue.

I'm just negging every heartless hack here.

Lots of folks suffering, and their hackery is more important?  Fuck them.


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

Crime in Aurora, Colorado (CO): murders, rapes, robberies, assaults, burglaries, thefts, auto thefts, arson, law enforcement employees, police officers statistics

Aurora, Colorado - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Liberty (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah I used to live in the south side of denver (Centennial) and aurora was always the side with the most crazy shit going on...the poor side. Well...that and colfax, but thats another story.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 20, 2012)

Dante said:


> Who takes a 3 yr old to a night time movie?
> 
> and there are many blacks in the theater. Is the shooter white?




Worse...it was a 3 month old


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> White male driving a truck with TN plates.
> 
> In the liberal mind - Red-neck clinging to his gun and his religion
> 
> ...



You heard of the Manchurian candidate? Well this white male is the Kenyan Candidate. He is a sleeper terrorist programmed to kill people at liberal movies


----------



## Lovebears65 (Jul 20, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



 The thing is if you put control on guns , the only people that will affect is the law abiding citizens. The criminals, thugs   , drug dealers ect will find  a way illegally to get their firearms. So , people like me and most on this board will have no way to protect themselves. Did you see that 71year old grandfather  in an internet cafe.  Two thugs come in to rob them. He had a concealed weapon and went after the thugs. The only people who got hurt is the thugs. Now if that same man did not have a gun who is to say these thugs did not hurt everyone in that establishment


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Who takes a 3 yr old to a night time movie?
> ...



I would have wanted a refund when people brought the child in. Theater management need to do their jobs.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 20, 2012)

Lovebears65 said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



I wish that 71 year old man was at this movie theater.


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 20, 2012)

Dante said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > White male driving a truck with TN plates.
> ...



You really feel this is something to joke about? Pretty sick.


----------



## Lovebears65 (Jul 20, 2012)

Dante said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > White male driving a truck with TN plates.
> ...


Who knows it might be an OWS person too. Arent there some things coming out they are going to create havoc  in the near future again


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> White male driving a truck with TN plates.
> 
> In the liberal mind - Red-neck clinging to his gun and his religion
> 
> ...



WTF??????


your really insane yourself


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 20, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




a serious conspiracy post is apparently not worthy of your self-righteous input. mocking it, however, is "pretty sick".


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

Dante said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



bingo!

Artevelveeta negs this post with the comment "pretty disgusting"  

half the shit wingnuts write on this site is pretty disgusting to most people


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

Lovebears65 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



stop it you stupid bitch


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

Last night a storm came through that was just plain freaky. 

Lightning every other second. Scary shit. Kept me up half the night.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?




post 2 and the stupidity begins.....


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 20, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?
> ...




yeah, i was suprised it was that fast.
i thought it would take at least 10 posts.


----------



## Lovebears65 (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> they have the kid.
> 
> you know hes a nutter.
> 
> this is why improved mental health care is in everyones best interest



Here you go jumping to conclusions like you did when Gabby Gifford got shot.    That guy was not a REP  but you kept saying it was even when GABBY and her HUSBAND both said he was just a mentally ill man..   You  need to stop saying things until you have the FACTS. It will bite you in the ass in the end.


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 20, 2012)

Si modo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



They were bringing up the gun issue, not blaming any side or making the shooting politically motivated you idiots. You right wing fucks did like the scum you are,..


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


----------



## Lovebears65 (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Oh but you said it was aNUTTER did you not.. You looking in the mirror when you called someone a stupid bitch. You do know you are the laughing stock of this board.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

Lovebears65 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > they have the kid.
> ...



Look you crazed bitch,

your  the one who who just said an OWS person did this.

I never said he was a republican.

I said he had right wing veiws and he did.

love should not be in your name here.


----------



## Lovebears65 (Jul 20, 2012)

HUH. On ABC they said his father is TURKISH Born..   HMM wonder he is muslim


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

Si modo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



lead the way


----------



## Lovebears65 (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


LIAR  You said it was probably a NUTTER . YOU SAID IT not me YOU physcho !!!
  How do you know he had RIGHT WING VIEWS..    Quit talking out your ass it is not becoming of you  sicko


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

Lovebears65 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Lovebears65 said:
> ...



no body like you every body hates you 


do you have any idea how infantile you sound?


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

Lovebears65 said:


> HUH. On ABC they said his father is TURKISH Born..   HMM wonder he is muslim



Mom in San Diego?  Hmmm, Orange County is a hot bed of Conservative haters.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 20, 2012)

You guys making light of this terrible tragedy are a gisgusting group.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

Lovebears65 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Lovebears65 said:
> ...



do you know what a nutter is?


its a crazy person.


why are you pretending saying nutter is the same as saying right wing nutter?


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 20, 2012)

Lovebears65 said:


> HUH. On ABC they said his father is TURKISH Born..   HMM wonder he is muslim



Reports have released his name as James Holmes and his car had Tennessee plates.

After limbaugh just days ago said the new batman movie was a conspiracy against Romney because the villain's name is "bane", it likely could be a radical right wing teabagger,...


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

Dante said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> > HUH. On ABC they said his father is TURKISH Born..   HMM wonder he is muslim
> ...



please stop


----------



## Si modo (Jul 20, 2012)

Lovebears65 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Lovebears65 said:
> ...


Nutter is just a nutter.  Nothing more to it.

And, stunning as it may seem, TM is being pretty rational in this thread.  So, please........


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 20, 2012)

TM if your rep was on this would be the first time I gave it to you. Nice level headed responses. Others should take note.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 20, 2012)

anyone curious as to how the emergency door was blocked open?   did he enter the place and block open the door or what?  was someone inside helping?

or did he simply knock and someone answer?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 20, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Artevelde said:
> ...



Funny...when you're not here, the level of "insanity and hatred" goes down considerably.


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

Breaking News: Rush Limbaugh told the shooter the Dark Night Movie's mention of BAIN makes it a liberal propaganda movie


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

Im jumping the fucker if this ever happens in from of me.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 20, 2012)

Dante said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> > HUH. On ABC they said his father is TURKISH Born..   HMM wonder he is muslim
> ...



San Diego is NOT Orange County, Dante.


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Lovebears65 said:
> ...



 you hijack almost every thread with your imbecilic rantings.

go emote somewhere else. 

Truthy - you have NO connection to any of these people.

Get a life of your own.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 20, 2012)

Dante said:


> Breaking News: Rush Limbaugh told the shooter the Dark Night Movie's mention of BAIN makes it a liberal propaganda movie



You really have no moral compas at all do you? 

So sad


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Lovebears65 said:
> ...



shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.. Brenda Ann Spencer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Brenda Ann Spencer (born April 3, 1962) is a convicted American murderer who carried out a shooting spree from her home in San Diego, California, on January 29, 1979. During the shooting spree, she killed two people and injured nine others at Cleveland Elementary School, which was located across the street from her home. Spencer showed no remorse for her crime, and her full explanation for her actions was "I don't like Mondays; this livens up the day."[1] The explanation inspired the song "I Don't Like Mondays" by The Boomtown Rats, which was a UK number one single for four weeks in mid-1979.


Born in San Diego, Spencer purportedly took an early liking to guns and also to stories that contained violence. For Christmas in 1978, her father Wallace gave her a Ruger 10/22 semi-automatic .22 caliber rifle.[2] Before her parole board in 1999, she said: *"I asked for a radio and he bought me a gun." *To the question as to why he might have done that, she answered: "I felt like he wanted me to kill myself."[3]


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I seriously doubt that. 

I must be your flavor of the moment. 

My suggestion is try to do something nice for someone today. The world is already full of bad things.


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking News: Rush Limbaugh told the shooter the Dark Night Movie's mention of BAIN makes it a liberal propaganda movie
> ...



Rush Limbaugh has a moral compass?





like I told Truthie: You have no connection to these people.

get a life of your own


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

Dante said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



dude, having feelings is not a drawback.

why are you trying to make yourself look like a monster?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 20, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



You can doubt it all you want....how would you know...you're not here to see it.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 20, 2012)

Mr Alam who seems to have been either a product of Enid Blyton or some right wing pillock, was arrested for nothing at all because he doesn't seem to exist or was arrested because the poor sod just happened to be around when the cops were looking for a terrorist.
Really handy if a Muslim was about and, if there wasn't a handy Muslim around, the press can just make one up.

Reports: Colorado Movie Shooter ID&#8217;d as James Holmes &#8211; (NOT Mohammed Alam) | Virginia Right!


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

Why were conservative web sites posting this:

The captured shooter has been identified as Mohammad Alam, an Iranian immigrant. The identity of the other shooter is still unknown...is the government trying to hide a connection to radical Islam?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

people need to start talking about jumping these people when they do this crap.

i just heard someone say they heard him stop to reload.

My old creeky ass in on his fucking head if I heard reloading.

eyes will be torn from his head.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 20, 2012)

Dante said:


> Breaking News: Rush Limbaugh told the shooter the Dark Night Movie's mention of BAIN makes it a liberal propaganda movie



Your trhe first person I have ever neg reped....Disgusting .


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

when i lived in Vegas and this guy started shooting (read in paper) and when he tried to reload ONE guy jumped his ass and disarmed him.

ONE GUY


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking News: Rush Limbaugh told the shooter the Dark Night Movie's mention of BAIN makes it a liberal propaganda movie
> ...



  wtf cares?  Ooooh a neg rep!!!!!  Ouch!

conservative web sites were reporting this:

The captured shooter has been identified as Mohammad Alam, an Iranian immigrant. The identity of the other shooter is still unknown...is the government trying to hide a connection to radical Islam?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

time for people to jump the fucks the minute you see them.
 if ten people ran at this asshole instead of away he would have no chance


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 20, 2012)

Dante said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



You don't need a connection to show compassion and concern.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 20, 2012)

Dante said:


> Why were conservative web sites posting this:
> 
> The captured shooter has been identified as Mohammad Alam, an Iranian immigrant. The identity of the other shooter is still unknown...is the government trying to hide a connection to radical Islam?


Because it was reported by a local news station?  God, you are a moron.

And, if you actually read your link, that is EXACTLY what the site says - it was originally reported as Alam, but now it is reported he is a white male.

Get a grip, moron.  Negs are not the end of the world.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2012)

How many people would he have been able to shoot had everyone in the theater been armed?

This is what happens to a society that's disarmed.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 20, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> White male driving a truck with TN plates.
> 
> In the liberal mind - Red-neck clinging to his gun and his religion
> 
> ...



So far this is an Iranian Muslim, left wing, wall street protesting, ultra right tea party member who happens to be middle eastern and a white American.

He was probably a bit confused.
I would be.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> time for people to jump the fucks the minute you see them.
> if ten people ran at this asshole instead of away he would have no chance



Sadly I think the flight for life instinct overrides your thought process.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 20, 2012)

Dante said:


> *Why were conservative web sites posting this:*
> 
> The captured shooter has been identified as Mohammad Alam, an Iranian immigrant. The identity of the other shooter is still unknown...is the government trying to hide a connection to radical Islam?



Because they're a bunch of idiots.

Any other questions?


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

Fred_Garvin said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Did Iranians do it?
> ...




Stormfront alert!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...





bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I won't jump on the obvious foolishness of that statement.  

I will just say this is a msg board and everything a matter of record which can be read later by interested parties.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > time for people to jump the fucks the minute you see them.
> ...



heres the plan.

old fucks like me rush the turd.

gouge eyes and chew his face off


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

I would be willing to go all chimp zombie on one of these fucks rather than hide and watch kids be fired on


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Why were conservative web sites posting this:
> ...



CNN and FOX News did the same with Roberts ruling and conservatives here and all over the web went with it.

*Why do conservatives love misleading and erroneous news reports?*


----------



## Si modo (Jul 20, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > time for people to jump the fucks the minute you see them.
> ...


Depends on the person.  It's a flight or fight instinct.  Either is possible.

And we saw exactly what TM was talking about in US Flight 93.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

soda and popcorn flying at him from all directions.

hot tamales down his throat.


we need to have people in the mind set of jumping these nutters


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



jesus christ you people are pathetic. truthie, gamp, quasimodo...

get a life of your own. you would shit your pants in real life


----------



## Si modo (Jul 20, 2012)

Dante said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Hmmm.  How many posts do you have in this thread?

I would say I'm sorry about your neg, but it's funny to watch your meltdown over it.

You're a monster.

And a moron.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

when people try to intimidate me I have always felt a twinge of rage..

I know being a chick I was not supposed to react that way.

I can control my emotions but this would be one situation where I could jsut go with it.

Im fucking going all chimp zombie on one of these fucks if Im in the situation.


If you ever read a story about some old lady jumping one of these fucks and poking his eyes out before she was shot you know it will be me your reading about


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 20, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Yeah but they had time to rationalize their decision. Plus they knew they were dead if they did nothing. This situation required an instant decision. I can't even begin to fathom what would go through someone's mind when presented with that kind of instant terror.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> when people try to intimidate me I have always felt a twinge of rage..
> 
> I know being a chick I was not supposed to react that way.
> 
> ...




you have made your opinion sufficiently clear.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 20, 2012)

When the Virginia Tech shooting happened, I remember a lot of people blaming...that's right BLAMING the victims for being too passive and too liberal and not fighting back at the shooter.   I remember one poster saying that they'd go "all octopus"  on the shooter.   

I wonder if that poster will be making the same assertions again.   Just curious.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?



Yes, dummy.

He had a bomb. More would be dead.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

being oldish gives you a different perspective on life dante.

my kid is raised and my years have been well lived.

I would love to live into my 90s and likey will giving my family history.

I would not stand by and watch some fuck point a gun at a child and just hide.


anyone who really knows me in real life knows I mean that.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 20, 2012)

Dante said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



I tried to refrain from negging you.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 20, 2012)

Unreal how much hate is in this thread.......


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2012)

Maybe we should ban Hollywood movies?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

think about it.

If more people thought about this situation ahead like that young man in the casino I talked about did then the instinct to hide could be overridden by a preconcieved plan.


some fuck is likely going to shoot me anyway so i might as well take one of his eyes before he does if I can.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> when people try to intimidate me I have always felt a twinge of rage..
> 
> I know being a chick I was not supposed to react that way.
> 
> ...


LOL.  I'm with ya, TM.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

now ten people in the room have the same plan in mind.


the shooter ends up with not much chance to shoot many people


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 20, 2012)

I am just truly hoping this isn't somehow linked to politics. We have enough division as it is. Let this guy just be some nut that just got out of the nut house or something.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

Imagine the fucks face.

holey shit this old broad is crazier than I am.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 20, 2012)

First page, gun loons, blathering about how if everyone had a gun, no one would get shot. 

gun loons = dumb

I've heard an unconfirmed report that babies and children were among the dead. Remembering when Charlton Heston appeared at a gun rally right after the Columbine shooting.  

gun loons = don't give a fuck as long as they have their guns.

I own guns and agree with President Obama that our Constitution gives me the right to do so but I disagree with him that there should be no control.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Nosmo King said:


> What does it take for the Right to champion more guns on the streets?  Why a mass shooting seems to fit the bill!  It seems Rahm Emanuel isn't the only one who feels that you should never let a crisis go to waste.
> 
> A psychopath kills a dozen people in a movie theater and the Right Wing calls for guns to be carried by everybody.  Now that's the kind of logic that attracts thoughtful folks to a cause.  It's every bit as effective as watching the wealthy amass the majority of all wealth and then lobby Congress to make that process go faster and easier for them.
> 
> Ah, Conservatism!  It's all about throwing gasoline on a fire.



I bet the shooting took place in a gun free zone


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

tererun said:


> look, I already got his mug shot, beat that 24 hour news
> 
> 
> 
> MugShot of Robert James Holmes. Aurora, IL



Aurora, Illinois?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 20, 2012)

bodecea said:


> When the Virginia Tech shooting happened, I remember a lot of people blaming...that's right BLAMING the victims for being too passive and too liberal and not fighting back at the shooter.   I remember one poster saying that they'd go "all octopus"  on the shooter.
> 
> I wonder if that poster will be making the same assertions again.   Just curious.



Of course they are...their answer is always more guns


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2012)

What's odd is that Holmes' mother seems to have been expecting this.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> think about it.
> 
> If more people thought about this situation ahead like that young man in the casino I talked about did then the instinct to hide could be overridden by a preconcieved plan.
> 
> ...



If you've ever been in a life or death situation you don't know what you might do. 

Some shit themselves, some freeze, some start screaming, some start talking smack and won't STFU, some get quiet and do something and half the time it's fucked up. 

Ever wonder why guys from WWII don't like to talk about it?

Guess you have to experience it to truly understand.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> What's odd is that Holmes' mother seems to have been expecting this.



How so?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

he very likely has a history of mental illness.


We dont treat mental illness very seriously in this country


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2012)

bodecea said:


> When the Virginia Tech shooting happened, I remember a lot of people blaming...that's right BLAMING the victims for being too passive and too liberal and not fighting back at the shooter.



No you don't, but you don't mind lying to make a faux point.

You remember people making the point that if there were conceal and carry laws, MAYBE one of the students or teachers might have been armed and been able to respond, and that the shooter would have been more cautious due to the possibility of armed victims.

But since you are a leftist with zero integrity and an IQ less than 50, you chose to alter the facts to fit your agenda.



> I remember one poster saying that they'd go "all octopus"  on the shooter.
> 
> I wonder if that poster will be making the same assertions again.   Just curious.



The gunman in this case was acting out a scene from the movie, what responsibility does Hollywood have for the shooting?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2012)

A few years ago a heavily armed gunman intended to shoot up a mall in Utah.  He was taken out by ONE man with a concealed carrry permit before anyone else was killed.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > What's odd is that Holmes' mother seems to have been expecting this.
> ...



James Holmes: Mass Shooting at Aurora, Colorado Movie Theater, 14 People Dead - ABC News

A San Diego woman identifying herself as James Holmes's mother spoke briefly with ABC News this morning.

She had awoken unaware of the news of the shooting and had not been contacted by authorities. She immediately expressed concern that her son may have been involved.

"You have the right person," she said. 

"I need to call the police," she added. "I need to fly out to Colorado." 

What are the odds that a random woman is going to hear about a mass shooting and immediately think it was her son.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > think about it.
> ...



VERY TRUE,


and how the military tries to prepare you to act is to have ingrained actions to perform.

what Im talking about is preplanning a reaction.


in hopes of overriding the paralizing fear.


I plan to get SOOOOOOO fucking angry I tear his or her shit up.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



maybe you should think about what its like to have a person you love be bat shit crazy and you cant do anything about it because they are an adult.


We dont deal with it well in this country


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> I hope to hell there in NO poltical connection.
> 
> If this kid starts saying crap about Rush then it will really be bad



Well guess  what stupid you just made it political.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

fuck you


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

I my lay in the corner and pee my pants Im so scared.

I hope and plan for getting sooooo fucking angry I bite his foot fucking off


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

Do any of you UNDERSTAND what im trying to do here?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey Shortbus, I'm sure you haven't seen this, but check out this thread and see if you have a comment?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/235557-reality-imitating-art.html


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

think of it as the zombie chimp mode.


I plan on going bat shit crazy on the perp.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> I my lay in the corner and pee my pants Im so scared.



I thought you laid in the corner and peed your pants because you were too drunk to get up and stumble to the toilet?



> I hope and plan for getting sooooo fucking angry I bite his foot fucking off



Hopefully you take your meds before that.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Do any of you UNDERSTAND what im trying to do here?



Demonstrate the dangers of eating lead paint chips and chasing them with Vodka?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

there is nothing you see beyond poltical hate huh?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 20, 2012)

bodecea said:


> When the Virginia Tech shooting happened, I remember a lot of people blaming...that's right BLAMING the victims for being too passive and too liberal and not fighting back at the shooter.   I remember one poster saying that they'd go "all octopus"  on the shooter.
> 
> I wonder if that poster will be making the same assertions again.   Just curious.



So easy to be an armchair hero.

When Gabby Giffords was shot in Tucson, a guy who had a gun was in the Walgreen's buying cigs. He didn't leave the store until after the shooting stopped. The people who wrestled the shooter to the ground and took his gun were all unarmed. 

+++++++++++

Anyone listening the president? He just said that this should be a day for prayer and reflection and that would be other days for politics. Good man and we're lucky to have him.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

I am planning to go chimp zombie on the perp if Im ever in a situation where many lives are at stake.

I dont think I could live with my self after if I didnt.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> there is nothing you see beyond poltical hate huh?



What a terrible same that so many are so filled with racist hate that they can't see anything else. Wish they would take the president's words to heart.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?



Let's put it this way noonie, I'd bet that the shooter didn't have a permit for the gun. Does that make any difference in your narrow mind? Let me put this another way, chances are that guns are banned in theaters in Colorado. What do you think we should do with the Attorney General who authorized about 3,000 illegal weapons to be shipped to Mexico. Do you assume they will stay in Mexico?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > What's odd is that Holmes' mother seems to have been expecting this.
> ...



(&#1573;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607 (eraadat Allah)

God's Will


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > When the Virginia Tech shooting happened, I remember a lot of people blaming...that's right BLAMING the victims for being too passive and too liberal and not fighting back at the shooter.   I remember one poster saying that they'd go "all octopus"  on the shooter.
> ...



I will NEVER carry a gun.

I dont live in fear like those people do.


I sure as hell plan to sacrafice my life in place of others in a situation like this though.


I hope to hell I never am in the postion to make the decision but Im PLANNING on going zombie chimp if I ever do.


I think I could muster it.

Of course I will never know for sure unless Im actually in the situation.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

there now this thread is much better huh?


----------



## whitehall (Jul 20, 2012)

Why don't we show our outrage by demanding that the Attorney General be prosecuted for authorizing the shipment of 3,000 illegal weapons to Mexico?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 20, 2012)

Credit to Obama for canceling his campaign event.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > there is nothing you see beyond poltical hate huh?
> ...



There's the rub. 

His words are part of the problem.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 20, 2012)

A total ban on guns is not the answer, American citizens have the right to bear arms.  Until a reasoned argument on how guns can be controlled, and that means keeping them out of the hands of the mentally ill, as well as others with malicious intent, criminals, domestic abusers, alcoholics and drug addicts, political fanatics, etc. we will continue to see events such as the one which occurred today.

Most mass killings involve firearms - even the most vigilant defender of the Second Amendment knows this to be fact.  That the NRA and others refuse to even discuss means to limit the violence which kills innocents is tantamount to Russian's response to Syria:  EVIL.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> A total ban on guns is not the answer, American citizens have the right to bear arms.  Until a reasoned argument on how guns can be controlled, and that means keeping them out of the hands of the mentally ill, as well as others with malicious intent, criminals, domestic abusers, alcoholics and drug addicts, political fanatics, etc. we will continue to see events such as the one which occurred today.
> 
> Most mass killings involve firearms - even the most vigilant defender of the Second Amendment knows this to be fact.  That the NRA and others refuse to even discuss means to limit the violence which kills innocents is tantamount to Russian's response to Syria:  EVIL.



Guns are not the motivating factor here, Hollywood is.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/235557-reality-imitating-art.html


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

stop it you bloodsucker


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

Im starting the chimp zombie movement.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Credit to Obama for canceling his campaign event.



Only because he could give a statement to the nation about the shooting and make it all about him.

He traded a single event for national television.  He might think the shooter did it all for him.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Credit to Obama for canceling his campaign event.
> ...




you are a great american


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

Is going Zombie Chimp like Face-eating?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

you bet.

I will gouge eyes, rip ears, chew nose off.

you know chimp zombie


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Credit to Obama for canceling his campaign event.
> ...



your soul is filled with irrational hate.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Im starting the chimp zombie movement.



I used to not even have a gun.   I didn't like guns.  Then on a very sunny Sunday afternoon, I went to the grocery store intending to buy kitty litter.  As I exited the car a young hispanic man approached me, gun drawn, pointed to the gun to my head and demanded my car keys.

I actually stopped thinking.  

I am not like you.  For one thing, I am meaner than old dinosaur bones so I fought with him.  It was completely instinctive.  We fought until the key ring broke and he got the key.   You will do whatever you would instinctively do and no amount of planning will change that.  If you really are PLANNING to go all zombie chimp, I hope you are already training for it so that zombie chimp will be your instinctive, trained, reaction.  Otherwise, you will just pee your pants.

Now I carry all the time.  I won't take the dog for a walk without snuffy in my pocket.  It is actually safer because had the jacker's gun gone off in the struggle, not only could I have been killed, but anyone in the parking lot was at risk as well as people across the street.  Had I a gun, I would have just taken him out right away.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



I watched his "campaign" speech.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

yes and you had a delusion while you watched him that he was the antichrist and ate your last cookie


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

dont go chimp zombie on your own brain, you will starve to death


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 20, 2012)

Censorship of Hollywood isn't the answer either; TV news and TV shows may also contribute to events as transpired today.  Of course we don't know if the gunman saw the movie and was acting out the scene as you suggest or some other factor(s) coalesced in his mind which motivated him  to kill innocents.

The fact is he could not have killed and wounded so many without an instrument; using a gun seems more personal than a bomb or arson or even driving a car into the theater lobby, so to dismiss firearms so casually and blame it on Hollywood is absurd.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Im starting the chimp zombie movement.
> ...



dude in that situation I would NOT fight back.


a car is worth no ones life.

Im talking being in a place where the person is just pooping people off and Im either next or have to watch him kill a child.

chimp zombie all the way


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 20, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > A total ban on guns is not the answer, American citizens have the right to bear arms.  Until a reasoned argument on how guns can be controlled, and that means keeping them out of the hands of the mentally ill, as well as others with malicious intent, criminals, domestic abusers, alcoholics and drug addicts, political fanatics, etc. we will continue to see events such as the one which occurred today.
> ...



Censorship of Hollywood isn't the answer either; TV news and TV shows may also contribute to events as transpired today. Of course we don't know if the gunman saw the movie and was acting out the scene as you suggest or some other factor(s) coalesced in his mind which motivated him to kill innocents.

The fact is he could not have killed and wounded so many without an instrument; using a gun seems more personal than a bomb or arson or even driving a car into the theater lobby, so to dismiss firearms so casually and blame it on Hollywood is absurd.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Censorship of Hollywood isn't the answer either; TV news and TV shows may also contribute to events as transpired today.  Of course we don't know if the gunman saw the movie and was acting out the scene as you suggest or some other factor(s) coalesced in his mind which motivated him  to kill innocents.
> 
> The fact is he could not have killed and wounded so many without an instrument; using a gun seems more personal than a bomb or arson or even driving a car into the theater lobby, so to dismiss firearms so casually and blame it on Hollywood is absurd.



Had he used a bomb, far more would have died.

But, the bomb didn't match the movie. Once you've seen the film, you'll understand. This is no coincidence or random event, the gunman was directly acting out a specific scene from that film.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 20, 2012)

Bottom line:

The guy abviously wasn't right in the melon.

Period.

To blame Hollywood or anything else is just silly. Billions watch movies, television, the news, and billions don't act out on what they see.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

> ABC News has suggested that James Holmes -- the suspect in today's shooting in Aurora, Colorado --*may have a connection to the Tea Party.
> 
> ABC's Brian Ross reported this morning that there is "a Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado, page on the Colorado Tea party site... talking about him joining the Tea Party last year."
> 
> ...



Obama Administration lackeys at work. 

Aurora shooting: ABC News draws possible Jim Holmes Tea Party connection - POLITICO.com


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

only nutters are effected by the society arround them.


It sounds like his mother new he was a timebomb.


our  system doesnt take care of these people like they need to be taken care of


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



The lastest is that Holmes may have been targeting military personnel in the theater.  They are trained and they did nothing but try to get away like everyone else.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

my plan is to go chimp zombie.

I hope to hell if Im ever in that situation I can muster it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> only nutters are effected by the society arround them.
> 
> 
> It sounds like his mother new he was a timebomb.
> ...



Seriously TM, please fuck off.

This is a serious subject, let the grown ups talk.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

so is the state of our mental health care


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 20, 2012)

Post the TSA at every movie entrance and exit.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 20, 2012)

Sophisticated explosives found in the shooter's apartment. Sound familiar? Bill Ayers used sophisticated explosives in a bomb planned for a Ft. Dix dance. A friendly federal judge blamed the FBI for illegal surveillance and Ayers walks among us a free man still spreading left wing hatred.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

why are you doing that whitehall?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 20, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > When the Virginia Tech shooting happened, I remember a lot of people blaming...that's right BLAMING the victims for being too passive and too liberal and not fighting back at the shooter.
> ...



New Orleans Lady.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 20, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > I my lay in the corner and pee my pants Im so scared.
> ...



Your projections are amazing.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Post the TSA at every movie entrance and exit.



Careful what you suggest, they just might.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Jul 20, 2012)

Surely right wing rhetoric and Rush Limbaugh must have contributed to this despicable act.........

Must have


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Your projections are amazing.



Sometimes the above is a poignant retort. The problem is Shortbus, you have to know when. It's cool that you copy the normals, but context is everything.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2012)

LogikAndReazon said:


> Surely right wing rhetoric and Rush Limbaugh must have contributed to this despicable act.........
> 
> Must have



The Dark Knight Rises contributed to the act, there can be no question of that.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?



So the potential of legally obtaining a gun may have prevented this?


How about the bombs he had, where did he legally obtain those?



(if common sense hasn't kicked in yet, the message is if he'd get bombs illegally, he'd get guns illegally and if one was an AK that's what he did anyways)


----------



## Toro (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?



It happens in Canada where gun control is very strict.  Happened a few days ago.

The Associated Press: 2 killed in shooting at Toronto outdoor party


----------



## whitehall (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> why are you doing that whitehall?



I want to inject a note of perspective. It's easy to forget the terror spread by the "weatherman" faction and the left probably has a soft spot for Bill Ayers who is guilty of felony murder (according to NY law) for the deaths of his comrades.


----------



## Jos (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## bodecea (Jul 20, 2012)

Jos said:


>



Wait.....What?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> fuck you



Truth hurts don't it?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Im trying to get people to project some courage here.

while im getting shot gouging this perps eyes out someone else can jump him and disarm him.


I remember one cafe story were an old man walked right up to th4e perp and was shot.

that man was a hero.

who didnt get shot because he did that?


that would have been a perfect time for someone to jump the perp.

that  is what the old man was trying to do.

no one helped him.

I bet he still saved at least one life doing it.

Amazing man


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> there is nothing you see beyond poltical hate huh?



You're insane


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

so you would just sit there and let them kill people huh?


----------



## Jos (Jul 20, 2012)

> The University of Colorado has released an image of the suspected shooter, James Holmes. The university confirms that he was a doctoral candidate in the neuroscience program there. He enrolled at the school in June 2011 and was in the process of withdrawing, the school says.








This Just In - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Jul 20, 2012)

If only the wealthy paid their fair share, shameful, resentful, losers with psychiatric problems could get all the taxpayer sponsored medical care they need.........


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

what a handsome young man.

how sad he didnt get the treatment he needed instead iof being ignored util his illness caused this


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

same with the kid in Arizona who killed a child and shot gabby


----------



## emptystep (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> you bet.
> 
> I will gouge eyes, rip ears, chew nose off.
> 
> you know chimp zombie



I fully believe you would, truth.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> same with the kid in Arizona who killed a child and shit gabby



How does someone "shit gabby"??


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

I dont think i could live with myself anyway if I just sat and watched people be picked off like that


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> same with the kid in Arizona who killed a child and shit gabby



Holmes might be the same kind of pothead Jared Loughner is!   They even kind of look alike.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

emptystep said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > you bet.
> ...



Im taking this as a compliment


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


 
OH BS!

I said the same stupid things when I was younger.

But trust me.  When faced with the real life situation, YOU WILL FIGHT BACK!

I learned that when someone tried to break into my house when I was alone.

You will fight back, and I did!


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > same with the kid in Arizona who killed a child and shit gabby
> ...



yes mentally ill.

the early twenties is a big onset time period in peoples lives.

they can be all normal and as adulthood kicks in ( the experts say 25 in when you brain in done) something goes wrong in the chemical balence of the brain.


Its a health issue we dont deal with well in this country


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Censorship of Hollywood isn't the answer either; TV news and TV shows may also contribute to events as transpired today. Of course we don't know if the gunman saw the movie and was acting out the scene as you suggest or some other factor(s) coalesced in his mind which motivated him to kill innocents.
> 
> The fact is he could not have killed and wounded so many without an instrument; using a gun seems more personal than a bomb or arson or even driving a car into the theater lobby, so to dismiss firearms so casually and blame it on Hollywood is absurd.


 
Did it EVER occur to you, that with Conceal carry (like we have in Ohio) people might have been able to SHOOT BACK, instead of just being ducks in a shooting gallery?

No, of course, that never occured to you!


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



I would hand over the keys , a car is not worth my life or someone arround me life


----------



## emptystep (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> emptystep said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



It was. You care about other people.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Censorship of Hollywood isn't the answer either; TV news and TV shows may also contribute to events as transpired today. Of course we don't know if the gunman saw the movie and was acting out the scene as you suggest or some other factor(s) coalesced in his mind which motivated him to kill innocents.
> ...


 
How could he?  

The film wasn't available to the regular public until midnight!  That was the first showing!

No way, he knew in advance what the scenes were!


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

there are situations in which people get prescreenings of movies


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2012)

hjmick said:


> Bottom line:
> 
> The guy abviously wasn't right in the melon.
> 
> ...


 
Exactly!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 20, 2012)

emptystep said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > emptystep said:
> ...


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

emptystep said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > emptystep said:
> ...



thanks.

I think I could do it.

I can never know until the momment is really there.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> > ABC News has suggested that James Holmes -- the suspect in today's shooting in Aurora, Colorado --*may have a connection to the Tea Party.
> >
> > ABC's Brian Ross reported this morning that there is "a Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado, page on the Colorado Tea party site... talking about him joining the Tea Party last year."
> >
> ...


 
I saw George Stephanopolous suggest that this morning at 8:a.m, the jerk!

No, political agenda there!


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Bottom line:
> ...



how to kill he may have been inspired to .

the Mental illness is why.


we need to have better mental health care in this country


----------



## emptystep (Jul 20, 2012)

I've been reading this thread for like an hour, finally caught up. Was just going to work today but about an hour and a half ago glanced at the news.

First and foremost, my heart goes out to everyone whose life will never be the same and that this day will be forever the anniversary of sometime terrible.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Holmes might be the same kind of pothead Jared Loughner is!   They even kind of look alike.



I mentioned that the shooting was a reenactment from the film "The Dark Knight Rises." What I hadn't mentioned is that it's part of a "Occupy" on steroids event where the "poor" of Gotham are taking revenge on the wealthy.

This kid may well have been like Loughner and playing out a leftist, OWS type fantasy.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> only nutters are effected by the society arround them.
> 
> 
> It sounds like his mother new he was a timebomb.
> ...


 
Well GUESS WHAT!

DO YOU KNOW WHO WE CAN THANK FOR THAT?????? 

That's right!  LIBERALS!!!!!!

It was this big "new understanding" of the mentally ill in the 60s, they stopped committing them, because that's cruel.  

So, what is better is to leave them out in society until they go off like Hinkley or this nut case!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Im taking this as a compliment



You are a danger to yourself and others.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


 
Do, you have a link to that?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2012)

There was nothing about a booby trapped apartment in the movie.

It took a long time to do that, and a lot of planning and know how.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> OH BS!
> 
> I said the same stupid things when I was younger.
> 
> ...



I will admit, the one time someone tried to rob me, I did fight back. But they didn't have a gun, if they did, it may have been very different.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> why are you doing that whitehall?


 
Why is he doing that?  Oooooo let me think!

Could it be . . . BECAUSE IT'S FREAKING TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!

Geesh!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


 
Yeah, you say that, until you are faced with the situation.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

NIMH · Mental Illness Exacts Heavy Toll, Beginning in Youth


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> there are situations in which people get prescreenings of movies


 
Yeah, like my daughter, because she works for a theater!

Any evidence this guy got a pre-screening?

NONE!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> There was nothing about a booby trapped apartment in the movie.
> 
> It took a long time to do that, and a lot of planning and know how.



True, he was a sicko independent of the influence the film had on him. He probably would have acted out anyway. BUT, there can be no doubt that the way he did this is directly tied to the film, he followed the script to the letter.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...


 
If a person doesn't think he's mentally ill, how do you make them go?

Once, upon a time, we could MAKE them go.

Guess WHAT changed that?  LIBERALS and their "well intended" policies.

And as usual, "well intended" liberals don't care about the results, only the vain ego of their "good intentions!"


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

they have him in custody so we will know in the end


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



prove it


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > OH BS!
> ...


 
Someone mugged me once.  I chased the SOB down and got the license plate number of his get away car!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


 
The proof is today!  The guy was running around!

The story is always the same.  Same with Hinkley.  The parents beg to have the kid committed for his own good and the authorities won't do it.


----------



## Pho_King (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...


Goddam, after reading your post I believe you may have a point.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> I dont think i could live with myself anyway if I just sat and watched people be picked off like that



You live with alot of stuff most of us wouldn't as it is. I highly doubt this would change that.


----------



## Pho_King (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> I dont think i could live with myself anyway if I just sat and watched people be picked off like that



Damn.  I wish you were at that screening.


----------



## emptystep (Jul 20, 2012)

I am going to turn this into a political issue. Today is a 'state of the nation' speech. If I could, if any of us could, this would never happen again but unfortunately it very well might, and maybe worse.

What do we do about it? Which way do we go? Ban guns? More mental health? TSA on random patrol? Censor movies?

What has worked and what has not? The President of the the United States of America has responsibilities. What are those responsiblities, how far do they extend?

We have an election and this is what matters.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2012)

At this point, I would like to thank Mitt Romney for the beautiful and sincere statement he made concerning this tragedy.   And especially appreciate the statement which did not contain the words, I, me, or mine.


----------



## Jos (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> what a handsome young man.
> 
> how sad he didnt get the treatment he needed instead iof being ignored util his illness caused this





> The university confirms that he was a doctoral candidate in the neuroscience program there


If he had a mental problem, he would be in the right place for someone to notice


----------



## bodecea (Jul 20, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



Um....Reagan was a Liberal?

Ronald Reagan and the Commitment of the Mentally Ill: <br>Capital, Interest Groups, and the Eclipse of Social Policy


----------



## bodecea (Jul 20, 2012)

Jos said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > what a handsome young man.
> ...



I'm gonna guess schizo....tho I am NOT a doctor.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2012)

Jos said:


> If he had a mental problem, he would be in the right place for someone to notice



I don't think so. The biggest nutjobs gravitate to Psychiatry and Neuroscience. I honestly think that the knowledge their own brains don't work right drives them to study the brain.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

links to your bullshit claims?


----------



## emptystep (Jul 20, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > If he had a mental problem, he would be in the right place for someone to notice
> ...



Right now if you worked with or went to school with someone you thought was a actual danger to themselves or others what would you do? Probably nothing. I am speaking generally, none of us would do anything. Is there anything to be done?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2012)

Jos said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > what a handsome young man.
> ...



Even if someone did notice, what could they do about it?   How many students and teachers knew that Jared Loughner was and insane pot user?  They were all afraid to say anything because they would have been punished themselves.   If anyone had said anything they would have been sued into the next century.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think i could live with myself anyway if I just sat and watched people be picked off like that
> ...



thank you.

Im glad you were not.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



are you ignoring the facts in the case where everyone was saying he was unbalenced which got him banned from campus?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> There was nothing about a booby trapped apartment in the movie.
> 
> It took a long time to do that, and a lot of planning and know how.



Pretty scary, he was a smart nut.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



did one of the idiot baggers here wish you dead?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 20, 2012)

The President's speech this morning was very good, he was consoling and helpful in a time of mourning, he today was a united.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm will to make a bet the theater was a no guns allowed zone.
> ...



No, and the honest, law abiding people didn't take their guns or they could have stopped the ahole.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Apparently there was a need in Co.  If the law abiding citizens had guns, less people would have died.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...



Not sure how Pho King meant it, but I took it as if TM was there, her action might have saved lives.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...



I think so


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> "Salina Jordan, 19, who was in Theater 8, told the Post she saw one girl  struck in the cheek and others in the stomach, including a girl who  looked to be around 9 years old."
> 
> who takes a little child into a midnight premiere of such a movie?



You'd be surprised...our Winco is open all night and I stupidly thought to go shopping at 10pm at night, thinking all the kids would be home in bed...turns out a lot of people don't have bedtimes for their kids anymore.  There should be lessons in parenting....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2012)

emptystep said:


> Right now if you worked with or went to school with someone you thought was a actual danger to themselves or others what would you do? Probably nothing. I am speaking generally, none of us would do anything. Is there anything to be done?



The problem is, how do you really know? There are people who seem unstable to me, but unless they do something, what is it anyone can really do?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Liar. No one wished you were dead.


----------



## Jos (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> Pretty scary, he was a smart nut.



Yeah, dumb people don't go into neuroscience....


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



wow I didnt know you read minds


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



I believe a training program should be mandatory for everybody, even those who don't have guns...when I was kid, all kids learned about guns, from an early age...today, we have too many people like you who think guns are bad and as a consequence we have kids that are so stupid they'll pick up a gun and aim it at their brother/sister/friend and kill them, not realizing the danger.

From the time I learned to talk I was taught you never point a gun at someone unless you intend to kill them...and I didn't have a gun...my brother did, my father did, but us girls didn't, yet we were still taught simple gun safety.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> No, and the honest, law abiding people didn't take their guns or they could have stopped the ahole.



Maybe. but in a theater with the film running, where very convincing gun shots are part of the soundtrack, I'm not convinced.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



stop trying to post and think at the same time, you simply are not capable


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



I don't read minds. I did however read this thread, and no one wished you were dead anywhere in it.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> emptystep said:
> 
> 
> > Right now if you worked with or went to school with someone you thought was a actual danger to themselves or others what would you do? Probably nothing. I am speaking generally, none of us would do anything. Is there anything to be done?
> ...



your not a mental health expert.


I bet his family tried to do something.

his mother seemed to know he was going to hurt someone from her initial reaction


----------



## emptystep (Jul 20, 2012)

I just heard one of the people in the theater report that while the shooter, James, was reloaded some people were trying to help one of the victims out.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Because we know better.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


----------



## CausingPAIN (Jul 20, 2012)

I'd say a Repub, uses drugs, from good church going familly, Get a Rush as he bow down in front of rush to take that "EIB" mic in the ass. Guns don't kill!  My hate for Pres. Obama  make me use the gun to get a 
holy message out by repubs.. Make my facts up on any issue that I can't win on, lie is the GOP standards and here is the new poster boy...


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



And you think making them illegal would have prevented that guy from getting a gun....????


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2012)

editec said:


> Well...the *state controlled militia comprised of legally armed citizens* certainly failed to protect the people ONCE AGAIN, didn't it?
> 
> Odd how this keeps happening, isn't it?
> 
> ...



They weren't allowed to carry their guns into the theater...when guns are outlawed only outlaws have guns, remember???


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Says the imbecile with the 5 badges of shame. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Hey, you and Truthie have something in common.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2012)

CausingPAIN said:


> I'd say a Repub, uses drugs, from good church going familly, Get a Rush as he bow down in front of rush to take that "EIB" mic in the ass. Guns don't kill!  My hate for Pres. Obama  make me use the gun to get a
> holy message out by repubs.. Make my facts up on any issue that I can't win on, lie is the GOP standards and here is the new poster boy...



Stupid leftist makes stupid post...


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

So rat, when are you going to take your automatic weapon into the local mall or movie theater and shoot you some libruls!


Wouldnt you just love to do that?


----------



## emptystep (Jul 20, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > No, and the honest, law abiding people didn't take their guns or they could have stopped the ahole.
> ...



Also despite what John Wayne might portry a handgun is rather hard to shoot straight, the smaller the harder. In a high stress, fast moving situation you are more likely to add to the victim count as to be the hero. OK, living with that anyone?


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



I can hit what I'm aiming at....I think if I'd been there and had a gun, fewer people would have died or been hurt....I don't carry a gun though, and probably never will, but I'm all in favor of others carrying them and using them to protect people when the crazies come out.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> So rat, when are you going to take your automatic weapon into the local mall or movie theater and shoot you some libruls!
> 
> 
> Wouldnt you just love to do that?



Sorry, I'm not a member of the occupy movement.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> CausingPAIN said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say a Repub, uses drugs, from good church going familly, Get a Rush as he bow down in front of rush to take that "EIB" mic in the ass. Guns don't kill!  My hate for Pres. Obama  make me use the gun to get a
> ...



take a break, remember, only the handful of baggers on this forum and a couple others agree with you, the entire rest of the planet laughs at you and thinks this of you






so stop wasting time pretending you have any idea what you are talking about


----------



## Borillar (Jul 20, 2012)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Yes, because in some people's world, guns plus more guns plus crazy people with guns = peace.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You don't think you can aim while taking cover?


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > So rat, when are you going to take your automatic weapon into the local mall or movie theater and shoot you some libruls!
> ...



you guys cannot make a single comment, ever, without lying

amazing

it really is


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> So rat, when are you going to take your automatic weapon into the local mall or movie theater and shoot you some libruls!
> 
> 
> Wouldnt you just love to do that?




Fuck but you are a retard.

I'm ashamed you are the same species as I.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

Borillar said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



The stupidest of the stupid will actually say the answer to this problem is more guns, I know

I would laugh if it wasnt so unbelievably sick and insane...


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > So rat, when are you going to take your automatic weapon into the local mall or movie theater and shoot you some libruls!
> ...



why do you keep wasting your time pretending to be human, the rest of the planet knows who I am (the adult, the liberal, the one who voted against W) and the rest of the planet knows you are the disgusting piece of filth...


----------



## Pho_King (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...



I merely wished her eyes had witnessed that which might ultimately put her out of her misery.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> why do you keep wasting your time pretending to be human, the rest of the planet knows who I am



A pile of dogshit?  Yeah, we know.



> (the adult, the liberal, the one who voted against W) and the rest of the planet knows you are the disgusting piece of filth...



No mater who you vote for or against, you are a disreputable pile of dogshit.

Piss off and crawl back to Stormfront or MoveOn.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



Why don't you go off and walk into a fire? Preferably, a fire infested with Fire-AIDS.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone who is anti gun and has no  firearms training trying to tell how someone who has had urban combat training how too shoot?
> ...



Well, he's carrying a gun for one thing, so he has to have a concealed weapons permit, everybody I know that has one, has had training, most have been in the military, some have been cops.....


----------



## JohnA (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?



YES
  they would still be obtianable ILLEGALLY  
  Wake up and smell the roses


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



given just one chance to prove it, you disgusting filth always do

you hate women, gays, Blacks, Latinos, Muslims, Asians, you hate everyone who isnt exactly like you and that will no longer be tolerated

got that, assholes!


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > "Salina Jordan, 19, who was in Theater 8, told the Post she saw one girl  struck in the cheek and others in the stomach, including a girl who  looked to be around 9 years old."
> ...



During the McMartin preschool molestation hysteria, I went to the store after midnight and so did everyone I knew.  If a child was in the store we just left.  There were seldom kids in stores after midnight, change your shopping time.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > why do you keep wasting your time pretending to be human, the rest of the planet knows who I am
> ...



why not just send one of your buddies over to shoot me?


----------



## MikeK (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?


Why wouldn't it?  

Certain drugs are banned in the U.S., and it costs us a fortune to enforce the ban, but anyone can get any drug they want within ten miles of any inhabited place in the Nation.  Some places, right around the corner.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



You forgot that we also hate midgets, albinos, circus clowns and mimes.

If you're going to make shit up, at least get all the talking points correct.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Our forefathers gave us the right to bear arms, not just so we could hunt or protect ourselves but so we could overthrow an unjust government....do you really think that the American citizens would put up with the government taking our guns away?  That was a big reason for our revolution in the first place, you know.  It's why we aren't part of the UK today....


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

The problem with banning guns, and acting like a mature and civilized society, is really disgusting slime like baggers will go out of their way to get them so they can shoot and kill the people they are jealous of, liberals.

Most of them, most people in general, wont do that, but a few will...for that reason, i am keeping mine


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



I agree...Columbine...one of the teachers had to go to his car to get his gun, imagine how many deaths he could have prevented if he'd been allowed to carry his gun into the school.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

no one is going to ban guns you guys.

get a grip


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> The problem with banning guns, and acting like a mature and civilized society, is really disgusting slime like baggers will go out of their way to get them so they can shoot and kill the people they are jealous of, liberals.
> 
> Most of them, most people in general, wont do that, but a few will...for that reason, i am keeping mine



Are you keeping yours so that you too can shoot and kill people you are jealous of, liberals.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I'm not so sure...I wish I could be, but after Katrina our military went around and confiscated guns from their legal owners, leaving their owners with no protection and our country did NOTHING!....at the moment, I'm afraid it was a trial run and they will, eventually take our guns...


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Depends on if you are a wolf or a sheep....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> why not just send one of your buddies over to shoot me?



???

What a strange world you fucknuts live in.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Says the people who are proud that they are descended from criminals....


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



They are also very strict on their immigration laws......hmmmm....


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think i could live with myself anyway if I just sat and watched people be picked off like that
> ...



I love you too


----------



## Pho_King (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



I just puked a little, in my mouth.


----------



## Pho_King (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



Damn, lady, what a great suggestion!


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

Pho King here proves what we adults know, baggers are murdering scum, most dont have the balls to pull the trigger themselves, but they will support others who do

They first try to kill all minorities and Gays and so on by killing social programs, and so on, problem is these idiots are going to need the social programs they are trying to kill.


Yep, if you are a bagger, you are a real piece of shit, and while i am here talking this way and I may be one of the few, here, I can assure you, there are tens of millions of us out there

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...



Oh you dint mean it as a compliment?

I was wondering if you thought my chimp zombie plan would have saved lives or if you wanted me dead.

now we know what you meant


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2012)

jillian said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



USMB stands for United States Message Board...I believe that makes this message board dedicated to the US and it's citizens and our concerns...am I wrong????


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> I wonder why Australians didn't riot? Maybe we are more civilised and accepting of the laws?



It's a difference in culture. The right to bear arms is important in America because we have a long history of oppression each time it is removed.  Americans are very sensitized to our right to defend ourselves.

Australians obviously have different culture, which isn't as opposed to oppression and dedicated to self-defense. To put it in context, consider if the Australian government outlawed sex with sheep. THEN you would riot, you know you would!


----------



## MikeK (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


Guns are an endemic component of American culture.  America was given birth by gunfire.  The simple fact is no one knows how many guns are in the hands of the American people, so to ban them would eliminate a percentage but not nearly all of them.  And most of the remainder would be in the hands of those with no regard for laws and mandates.    

Also consider that the Australian culture is largely a British extraction, which is not endemically oriented to civilian gun ownership.  So the Australian people would presumably be more accepting of a firearms ban.  However, my understanding is the violent crime rate in Australia has increased since guns were banned.  Is that true?  I was told that by an Aussie in another forum who was resentful of the ban.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




I don't know, ask the "native Americans" about that....


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2012)

Someone send Naomi on vacation to Chicago.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Pho King here proves what we adults know, baggers are murdering scum, most dont have the balls to pull the trigger themselves, but they will support others who do
> 
> They first try to kill all minorities and Gays and so on by killing social programs, and so on, problem is these idiots are going to need the social programs they are trying to kill.
> 
> ...



Can you please die in a fire? Like a fire infested with AIDS so you get Fire-AIDS? I'm asking you to contract Fire-AIDS and die. If you can.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 20, 2012)

Let me begin by expressing my sympathy for those who were killed and my prayers for their families and loved ones. 
What a senseless, shameful thing.


----------



## Pho_King (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Pho King here proves what we adults know, baggers are murdering scum, most dont have the balls to pull the trigger themselves, but they will support others who do
> 
> They first try to kill all minorities and Gays and so on by killing social programs, and so on, problem is these idiots are going to need the social programs they are trying to kill.
> 
> ...



Yes, there are millions of you parasites.


----------



## Borillar (Jul 20, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Sure, and that made sense back when Armies and the general populace had the same flintlock musket weaponry. Go ahead and try to overthrow the government today... I'm sure you'll get real far putting up your SKS or shotgun against their cruise missiles and tanks.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > There was nothing about a booby trapped apartment in the movie.
> ...




Actually their are a few strange things going on here.
Like where did he get the tear gas grenades? And the bombs at his apartment.

Which now you think about it their is that UN small arms treaty obama wants support for. Fast and the furious wasn't for the drug dealers.


----------



## Pho_King (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


It's not that I want you dead.  I Just wish that whatever needs to occur in order for you to be incapable of living with yourself would occur.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2012)

Borillar said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Which brings up a point...I don't think our forefathers intended for us to have limited arms..IOW, we should be able to have those cruise missiles and tanks.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 20, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why Australians didn't riot? Maybe we are more civilised and accepting of the laws?
> ...



Yeah...those pacifist Aussies just rolled over for the Japanese in WWII, didn't they?


You never cease to amaze with the stupidity that you spew.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > Pho King here proves what we adults know, baggers are murdering scum, most dont have the balls to pull the trigger themselves, but they will support others who do
> ...



Thank you, sincerely, for continuing to prove who the adult is and who is not.

Not for my benefit or the benefit of the other libs here, we all know what you are, but for the benefit of anyone out there who still might have the slightest doubt.

I know, it hurts when I criticize you because you know I am the adult and you are the piece of filth who hates people solely based on the color of their skin.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Actually their are a few strange things going on here.
> Like where did he get the tear gas grenades? And the bombs at his apartment.



The initial report is that he made them. This was a smart guy,



> Which now you think about it their is that UN small arms treaty obama wants support for. Fast and the furious wasn't for the drug dealers.



Someone who can make a tear gas grenade can easily make a ricin grenade, which would have left everyone dead.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Tear gas grenades are easily obtainable on the internet.

Clear Out 6oz Tear Gas Grenade - For Sale - Keepshooting®


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Borillar said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



That's why the citizen should have equal weapons as the military does.
But I am willing to bring down a tyrannical government even at the lose of my own life.
You can live a be a slave, I will not.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Yeah...those pacifist Aussies just rolled over for the Japanese in WWII, didn't they?



The Japanese were a threat to Sheep Shagging. The Aussies HAD to fight.



> You never cease to amaze with the stupidity that you spew.



Ironic post is ironic....


----------



## MikeK (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


You must consider the difference in U.S. population density compared to that of Australia.  All U.S. urban centers are very crowded and the population at large is increasing day by day.  So these violent outbursts are to be expected under such unnatural conditions.  I think of them as Nature acting to thin the herd.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 20, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why Australians didn't riot? Maybe we are more civilised and accepting of the laws?
> ...




I think beastiality is  pretty much universally outlawed.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Maybe so but they did report hearing bangs go off those don't make a bang sound like the police type do.


----------



## Borillar (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Yeah, everyone should have tactical nukes and B52 bombers. Don't like the neighbors and their late night parties? Nuke the fuckers! HAHAHAHA! Tired of the Post Office leaving junk mail? Shoot them with a bazooka! Tired of traffic jams? Run over everyone in your M1 Abrams tank! Someone in your neighborhood has a messy lawn? Clean it up with a flamethrower!


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Not even close.   Most countries that have same sex marriage have legalized beastiality for decades.   Our military legalized beastiality when it accepted same sex marriage.

Senate Defense Authorization Bill Legalizes Sodomy, oh and Bestiality

Beastality legal in some states not others, why??? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## eots (Jul 20, 2012)

chances are he was all hopped up on anti depressants....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Borillar said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...


The second amendment protects only the firearms that can be used for military purpose. B52 and tactical nukes are not firearms


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## eots (Jul 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni0lK4Na6VY]Virginia Tech & Death By Drugs (Antidepressants, Shootings) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 20, 2012)

I only read a few of the posts in this thread and I'm amazed at some of the comments. People are dead because of some jack off whacko and that's it.

Please stop trying to further your agenda off the deaths of these people.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

CrazedScotsman said:


> I only read a few of the posts in this thread and I'm amazed at some of the comments. People are dead because of some jack off whacko and that's it.
> 
> Please stop trying to further your agenda off the deaths of these people.



Gun control advocates don't remain quite when something like this happens they get louder so I will not shut up either.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



National Defense Authorization Act for Fiscal Year 2012 (S. 1867) - GovTrack.us


heres the bill show us the text you are speaking of


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 20, 2012)

Apparently, the people in Australia have become sheep.

Making it more difficult to get guns will NOT stop these kinds of killing, nor will it even slow it down.  However, the death rates of innocent citizens will soar by comparison to the rare mass shootings that occur in the USA.

People who believe in the power of gun bans or restrictions, never, never, never consider the fact that there are over 2.5 million successful gun defenses in the US per year.  

The World Wide Web Gun Defense Clock

It is always tragic when someone follows an agenda, and it is heart rending when that agenda turns to murder.  

Yet, there is always people who think that the 2.5 million lives saved should be ignored because 10 people lost their life to a crazy person.

Before people start to advocate for more gun restrictions (particularly people from other countries that don't have a clue to the real statistics about gun rights), consider which is the greatest tragedy.  A rare, yet tragic case of one lone gunman killing a dozen people, or over 2 million deaths of innocent people from knee-jerk reactions like some in this thread?

Also, consider the people killed by speeders in their autos, yet no one is advocating for restrictions being placed in their personal car to keep them below the speed limit.  More people are killed by cars and poor driving than by guns.


----------



## JohnA (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?


 fucking good idea lets BAN   THINGS 
   ok i forget we have 

  possession  of  tobacco products are   banned for  MINORS 
 sure it works 
we never see or hear of a minor SMOKING do we ? 

 aLcohol IS  PROHIBITED  for sale to those under 21  
 it works 
 have you ever  seen a drunk teenager ?

 most drugs are BANNED  
sure it works  
you never see or hear of  anyone getting   stoned do you ?

 in states where guns are BANNED or severly resticted gun deaths are above the  national average 

  while we are at it lets BAN  swimming pools  over  #3000 thousand  kids where   killed in swimming pools last year 

 yeah your right BANNING  things solves everything 
 fucking wake up


----------



## Borillar (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



But you don't have a problem with just anyone having "equal military weapons"? Joe Blow with a 60 IQ should be able to have a tank, RPG, full auto machineguns, anti-aircraft guns, 16" 50 cal Naval bag guns with nuclear shells or Sarin gas warheads? Where do you draw the line? Or is there a line?


----------



## eots (Jul 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFW3bwXIcWc&feature=g-all-lik]Surveillance - Elderly Man Shoots Robbers at Internet Cafe in Florida - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bodecea (Jul 20, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



People have to keep reminding Uncensored about that one.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 20, 2012)

I haven't gotten around to reading the entire thread.  Has anyone gotten around to blaming this incident on marijuana yet?


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2012)

eots said:


> chances are he was all hopped up on anti depressants....



He was probably on some kind of drugs.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?



Would this have happened if we practiced forced abortions and eugenics?


----------



## eots (Jul 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTdO-w3xnpw]From my Cold Dead Hands! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



If there were mass shootings every other week they wouldn't make the news. want to try again?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?


This is a stupid assumption. People have to have a way to protect themselves from scum like this, and giving away our 2nd amendment rights and depending on the police who always arrive on the scene after the fact, is no way to curb these psychos.
It's ironic that these types of tragedy's always make up the blanket coverage of the news day, but many of the instances where a law abiding citizen deters or prevents a crime get only minimal coverage for a few seconds at best.
The gun grabbers are always out in force after an event like this, as if guns kill people and not the people themselves?
What will be next, knives, bats, frying pans and cars?. 
It's not the guns it's the people pulling the triggers, and swinging the knives and bats and mowing others down with cars that are the problem.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



no


----------



## mal (Jul 20, 2012)

My Football Coach @ the Academy back in the day's Daughter Lost a Friend in this... And a couple other were Injured...

She was going to go to the Movie with them. 

The Count is up to 71 Shot... Many Critical.



peace...


----------



## Borillar (Jul 20, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why Australians didn't riot? Maybe we are more civilised and accepting of the laws?
> ...



When has our right to keep and bear arms ever been removed in America? How can we have a long history of oppression each time it is removed when it has never been removed?

The USA and Australia have very similar roots as English colonies. They have a parliamentary democracy that is neither oppressive or pacifistic. I don't know where you get the notion that Australians are cowardly, sheep fucking, pacifists who roll over at the slightest threat.


----------



## Jos (Jul 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > chances are he was all hopped up on anti depressants....
> ...



Prescription drugs, SSRIs?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Borillar said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



What part of tank, RPG anti-aircraft guns 16" 50 cal Naval bag guns with nuclear shells or Sarin gas warheads are not firearms and are not protected weapons under the second amendment do you not comprehend?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?


See!  Everyone once in a while, your prayers for a mass shooting just so you can push your anti-gun lunacy -are- answred!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



To carry conceal you have to take a firearms course in most states.


----------



## mal (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



I had to.



peace...


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


In Ohio, and several other states, no training is required for open carry.

Someone please tell me why you need training for concealed carry, but not open.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2012)

Welp!  

ABC is apologizing that they tried to link the shooter to the Tea-Party.

Colorado shooting: ABC News draws possible James Holmes tea party connection - POLITICO.com

But it shows the political hackery of the liberal media that they searched Tea-Party roles, instead of Occupy or any other organization.

And they reported it, without ANY proof, the James Holmes on the roles was the SAME James Holmes (which it wasn't).

Disgusting!  

Here goes another attempt by the liberal media to prove the Tea Party is violent, gone up in smoke.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 20, 2012)

Borillar said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


Many states and cities have bans on guns.



> How can we have a long history of oppression each time it is removed when it has never been removed?


It was removed acress the entire US 1994-2004.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 20, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> Welp!
> 
> ABC is apologizing that they tried to link the shooter to the Tea-Party.


Only because they were caught,.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2012)

And, OF COURSE!  

Here come the usual mindless liberals saying this proves we need to have gun control.

CNN's Piers Morgan Exploits 'Dark Knight' Tragedy To Push Leftist Agenda


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

'Dark Knight Rises' Shooting Victim Stopped to Help Young Mom - ABC News


----------



## Borillar (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



They are all military firearms. Maybe it would be easier if YOU clarify exactly what kind of "equal military firearms" are acceptable and what is not. Do you think the average (or below average) citizen should be able to go around toting a M60 machinegun to Safeway to go shopping? 

If ordinary citizens shouldn't be allowed to have B52 bombers, cruise missiles, M1 tanks, bunker buster bombs, etc, then how would they be able to overthrow the oppressive government when the government DOES have these weapons?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 20, 2012)

Borillar said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...


"Arms" as the term is used in the 2nd, has a specific definition.   
All of the weapons you list, save for machineguns, fall outside that definition; all firearms fall under that definition.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2012)

M14 Shooter said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Welp!
> ...


 
Damn right!

I watched it this morning at 8:00 a.m.  George Stephanopolis stated claiming there was a link to the Tea Party.

"Oh Bullshit!"  I yelled right at the TV.  I knew it was crap.  They tried the same thing with Jared Loughner and he turned out to be a big time leftist!

Damn libs!  They keep trying to claim the Tea Party is racist and violent, while they turn a blind eye to the  Occupy movement rapes, and other crimes.

It just really burns me up!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Borillar said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



New Orleans Katrina


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 20, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> And, OF COURSE!
> 
> Here come the usual mindless liberals saying this proves we need to have gun control.
> 
> CNN's Piers Morgan Exploits 'Dark Knight' Tragedy To Push Leftist Agenda


More asnwered prayers!


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



But not to puchase.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


 
Do you see anything in the 2nd Amendment that says you have to take a course to purchase?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Borillar said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...





> They are all military firearms. Maybe it would be easier if YOU clarify exactly what kind of "equal military firearms" are acceptable and what is not.


This is where I get pissed and start calling you a god damn fucking idiot. Idiot those weapons you mentioned are not god damn firearms.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


 
You think libs know the difference.

Like Ann Coulter said, they are afraid of anything above a squirt gun.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 20, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



They are merely following orders, to turn public opinion against law abiding gun owners and protectors of the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 20, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Of course not.   We don't require people to take training courses before they exercise their rights.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> while i am here talking this way and I may be one of the few, here, I can assure you, there are tens of millions of us out there





Wow, are there that many voices shouting for attention in your little pea brain? The doctors at the institute must be fascinated by your case.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> I think beastiality is  pretty much universally outlawed.



Shit, in Australia the population is bilingual. Kids learn to speak both English and Sheep, so they can talk to both daddy and mumsy......


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2012)

Home Invasions went up by 150% in Australia after they instituted gun control.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



( emphasis added) 

*Eight Killed In China Stabbing Rampage*

Eight Killed In China Stabbing Rampage

*China: 10 Dead In Blast And Stabbing Rampage*

China: 10 Dead In Blast And Stabbing Rampage

*Qld: Stabbing rampage leaves two dead*

kew9: Qld: Stabbing rampage leaves two dead

*Attacker Stabs 28 Chinese Children*

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/30/world/asia/30china.html


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

*Shame & Hysteria: Americans Lynch Colorado Dark Knight Shooter*​
Look how emotions and hysteria took over the American group psyche early this morning. America was shocked! Shocked. A society as violent as ours was ready to lynch whoever it was that was accused. The facts be damned!  

*First reports:* Mohammad Alam, an Iranian immigrant.
 Imagine if this Iranian immigrant had fallen into the hands of an American crowd? Would we have behaved any better than mobs that strung up Americans in Iraq and other places?

Have we lynch the latest accused? Sure we have. Sure we have. All the facts are not in yet and if this young man was let loose amongst us..._he would stand a chance of making it passed "Stop, I'm innoce..."_ No panel, no prosecutor, no court has heard all the supposed evidence yet. The shooter was masked and in dark clothes in a darkened movie theater. Yet we would slaughter this accused man in anger.

Then there is the delusional and self-serving hand wringing.



> Shooting at Colo. theater shocks movie industry
> 
> By JAKE COYLE, AP Entertainment Writer
> 
> ...



Give me a break (Stossell where are you when we need you?)

What about the US Constitution and all our supposed sacred principles about rights?

We are all acting like some stupid mob.

_waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah_, we must emote!

Look at how feelings move a mob ...  we didn't even have all the facts before we all started emoting like stuck pigs at a slaughter. If some innocent person who was blamed had set foot in front of us all, we would have murdered him or her in righteous anger. We would have and we wouldn't have batted an eyelash doing it. Admit it. If we deny we would have moved as a mob and killed somebody before all the facts are in, we need to go back and watch the thread(s) on the Colorado Movie Shooting unfold.

no wonder political operatives, media, and corporate interests can manipulate us into hysteria over trivial points and issues during elections and debates. We Americans, as a group, are no better than our ape-like ancestors except in one things -- for all our societal progress and scientific discoveries, in the great scope of humanoid development, we humans, we Americans, are only a few generations removed from swinging in the trees.

---

That's Dante's take on IT and he'll stick by it, mob or no mob. 

ps, Dante loved watching the USMB mob jump like puppets on a string in his thread and posts earlier. You people just don't get IT.

---

Care to intelligently and rationally discuss the American psyche in times of anxieties and distress? Care to reasonably take a look at how we Americans act when emotional buttons are pushed through random events or even through purposeful manipulation?

If not, move along. 


dD


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jul 20, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


 
And all they accomplished it outing their laughable bias, AGAIN!


----------



## Borillar (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



OK, if you want to be specific, a firearm is a weapon that launches one or more projectiles at high velocity through confined burning of a propellant. So, a 16" 50 cal Naval bag gun is a firearm. A 155mm howitzer is a firearm. A M1 Abrams tank is both a vehicle and a firearm. A M60 machinegun is a firearm. A mortar is a firearm. A grenade launcher is a firearm. Are each of these things OK for Joe Blow to own and use? 

And you didn't answer the question. If ordinary citizens are not allowed the use of "equal military weapons" up to and including WMD's, how could they hope to overthrow an oppressive government that does have these weapons?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2012)

Are you talking about Jim Holmes the teabagger that ABC identified as the shooter?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 20, 2012)

Borillar said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...


You need to cite Wikipedia, since you copied this from there.



> So, a 16" 50 cal Naval bag gun is a firearm. A 155mm howitzer is a firearm. A M1 Abrams tank is both a vehicle and a firearm.


If you actually believe this, then it is impossible to for you to have an honest and intellligent discussion of this issue.


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Are you talking about Jim Holmes the teabagger that ABC identified as the shooter?



*Exhibit: B*

In more than one way, you are making Dante's job here easier.


----------



## Cowman (Jul 20, 2012)

Nothing like firearms or explosives to kill a lot of people when you want to.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Borillar said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



fire·arm&#8194; &#8194;[fahyuhr-ahrm]  Show IPA
noun
a small arms  weapon, as a rifle or pistol, from which a projectile is fired  by gunpowder.


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

Look how terrible we are. As soon as some of the hysteria passes.
See how it works?



			
				Dante_Exhibit:_B said:
			
		

> tjvh_Today_11:35:AM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Dante_Exhibit:_B said:
			
		

> Katzndogz_Today_12:51_PM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...colorado-dark-knight-shooter.html#post5657781


----------



## RoadVirus (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?



And the anti-gun hacks make their presence known.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2012)

It is a horrible shame that a muslim might be incorrectly identified as a killer.

It is an understandable mistake that an innocent man who is also a republican is incorrectly identified as a killer.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 20, 2012)

M14 Shooter said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


[cricket]
chirp... chirp... chirp
[/cricket]


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> 'Dark Knight Rises' Shooting Victim Stopped to Help Young Mom - ABC News



"Legarreta was at the movies with her fiance and their two young children that night when she was shot."

Maybe if she'd had the brains to get married before she had kids, she would have also had the brains to keep the kids at home at midnight....

"Her infant son was on the floor but wasn't hit. "

and who takes an infant to the movies anyway??  Today's theaters aren't like they were in the 50's, there are no "crying rooms"  you take an infant, you are going to end up making the experience worse for so many people......

I do not justify this shooting in anyway, but I do think that parents should actually BE parents....not just kids with kids....


----------



## slackjawed (Jul 20, 2012)

I gotta agree dante. In spite of it being common knowledge that early news reports are always erroneous to some extent, several people were all over this. 
I actually saw truthmatters say something that was true in one of her posts though, that we don't do well with mental illness. 
Instead of blaming the left or the right or the tea party, the fault obviosly lies with mental illness. 
News reports are coming out now saying this nut told police he was the joker, and had dyed his hair red.

Now forgive my bluntness, but that sounds like a mentally ill person, and not one standing for a political belief, or a racial belief, or a religous belief.

just a plain old everyday nutter.....well, hopefully not everyday, but you get my drift there i hope.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2012)

We can't deal with mental illness because we are sociologically programmed not to make those kinds of judgments.

Is someone mentally ill or just different, or exercising their own freedom to take whatever kinds of drugs they want.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



If you have a carry permit, you've gone through training.


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

Sir Dante did what he usually does in cases like this -- he set out a Bigglesworth bit of bait. 



			
				Dante_Today_06:14 AM said:
			
		

> *Breaking News: Dark Knight Movie Shooter White Male?*
> 
> I blame President Obama, Democrats, and Black Americans. Why else would a really nice white guy do something like enter a Movie House and shoot innocent people?



Follow the thread. Watch how mindless mobster on the left, the right, and the middle, along with the perennially clueless attack an obviously non serious thread. People projected their own world views and attacked Dante..all while not backing off and looking to evaluate the seriousness and reasonableness of such a thread.

We have only ourselves to blame. We are only a few generations removed from swinging in the trees.


----------



## Cowman (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes, let us only control the guns of shooting spree perpetrators............


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

slackjawed said:


> I gotta agree dante. In spite of it being common knowledge that early news reports are always erroneous to some extent, several people were all over this.
> I actually saw truthmatters say something that was true in one of her posts though, that we don't do well with mental illness.
> Instead of blaming the left or the right or the tea party, the fault obviosly lies with mental illness.
> News reports are coming out now saying this nut told police he was the joker, and had dyed his hair red.
> ...



Truthie obviously projects her many psychological issues onto every thread on USMB.

But, the accused shooter is of the age when young men exhibit the beginnings of schizophrenia. He also shows the signs of a misanthropic troglodyte -- like many here @ USMB who rant and rave about Democrats, Republicans, Conservatism, Liberalism, Judges, Personal Sovereignty, Jews, Blacks, Arabs, Muslims, Gays, Religious Extremists...


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 20, 2012)

Dante said:


> *Shame & Hysteria: Americans Lynch Colorado Dark Knight Shooter*​
> Look how emotions and hysteria took over the American group psyche early this morning. America was shocked! Shocked. A society as violent as ours was ready to lynch whoever it was that was accused. The facts be damned!
> 
> *First reports:* Mohammad Alam, an Iranian immigrant.
> ...



Kinda like what happened to George Zimmerman, the white hispanic, eh? Many are ready to string him up without all the facts. Movie stars like Spike Jones giving out the address of INNOCENT people so they can be harassed and their life threatened.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 20, 2012)

M14 Shooter said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



In Tennessee, it's not a CCW: it's a Handgun Carry Permit. You can't carry openly or concealed without it.


----------



## Cowman (Jul 20, 2012)

Does anybody believe that 1+ other people shooting at the perp and possibly each other would have improved things? Perp has ballistic protection and there are that many bullets in the air in a confusing and chaotic situation.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 20, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Yes, let us only control the guns of shooting spree perpetrators............



Or better yet make places that have large crowds like movie theaters actually employ some kind of fucking security to protect the people.

Its not like at $10-$20 a ticket and 6$ drinks they can't afford it.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 20, 2012)

Borillar said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Simply because they don't agree with him 100%.


----------



## Cowman (Jul 20, 2012)

theHawk said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, let us only control the guns of shooting spree perpetrators............
> ...



Security is a good idea. Civilians injecting themselves is not.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2012)

RoadVirus said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?
> ...



It happened because guns were banned in the movie theater.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 20, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Does anybody believe that 1+ other people shooting at the perp and possibly each other would have improved things?


lemme ask:
Would you agree that an armed off-duty police officer would likely have had a positive effect on the outcome of this situation?

If so, then why do you immediately write-off the possibility of a similar positive effect from an armed citizen?



> Perp has ballistic protection..


Two chest, one head.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

my god the gun nutz are complete morons

i didnt think it was possible to be dumber than they are on race and economics, but they are

Sadly I have to say that while we have no constitutional right to own guns unless we are part of a militia, baggers make me glad i can own one


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 20, 2012)

Cowman said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...


Ultimately, YOU are responsible for your safety.

While you may recognise your inability/unwillingness to effectively protect yourself and thus choose to let others take care of you in this regard, do not presume to impose your intellectual/emotional/physical shortcomings on those who chosse to do otherwise.


----------



## Jos (Jul 20, 2012)

May I remind you that this happens every day to villages on the Afghan/Pakistan border  Boom and there goes another family blown away by some guy flying a drone from a base inside USA, who then goes home to his family, and maybe even takes them to see the latest Batman movie


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 20, 2012)

This guy wanted to commit murder and he did, it didn't matter that he used a gun or different guns to do it. 

Would there be calls of alchohol bans if he walked into the theater with Molitov Cocktails made from Baquardi Dark?

Would there be calls of banning knives if he stabbed a bunch of people?

Would there be calls of banning cars if he waited until the movie was over and started to run over people?

I know there are a lot of people out there who will use this tragedy to further their own agenda and it's disgusting. People are dead and many more injured because some S.O.B. wanted to cause as much harm, hurt, mayhem, damage, ect. as he could. It's not because of his politics or because of the guns he used. 

I'm against the death penalty, but I think I could make an exception for this guy.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

M14 Shooter said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



stupidest and most anti society comment in history, maybe


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Sadly I have to say that while we have no constitutional right to own guns unless we are part of a militia...


^^^
Speaking of morons.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

M14 Shooter said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly I have to say that while we have no constitutional right to own guns unless we are part of a militia...
> ...



child please

You will literally need years of education and maturity before you can speak to me at any level

years

thank god the rest of the planet doesnt think like you, but then most humans over the age of 21 are adults


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> my god the gun nutz are complete morons
> 
> i didnt think it was possible to be dumber than they are on race and economics, but they are
> 
> Sadly I have to say that while we have no constitutional right to own guns unless we are part of a militia, baggers make me glad i can own one



(a) The militia of the United States consists of all able-bodied males at least 17 years of age and, except as provided in section 313 of title 32, under 45 years of age who are, or who have made a declaration of intention to become, citizens of the United States and of female citizens of the United States who are members of the National Guard.
(b) The classes of the militia are
(1) the organized militia, which consists of the National Guard and the Naval Militia; and
(2)* the unorganized militia, which consists of the members of the militia who are not members of the National Guard or the Naval Militia.*


When asked what the Militia was, George Mason, one of the Framers of the U.S. Constitution, said, "Who are the Militia? They consist now of the whole people, except for a few public officers." Yet we also see statutes like 10 USC 311, which defines it as "all able- bodied males at least 17 years of age and, except as provided in section 13 of title 32, under 45 years of age who are, or have made a declaration of intention to become, citizens of the United States." Some state statutes define it as "able-bodied males" of different age ranges, such as 16 through 59.
History of the U.S. Militia


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...


Truth hurts, eh?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

M14 Shooter said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



truth, your truth is that we have no laws and no society

who is the one with a problem with the truth?

who are you going to shoot this week?


----------



## Cowman (Jul 20, 2012)

M14 Shooter said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody believe that 1+ other people shooting at the perp and possibly each other would have improved things?
> ...



Armed civilians don't work together, and are very likely to shoot each other in the commotion thinking there are more than one shooters. It's not a game with heads up display indicators. A security guard(s) are far more appropriate, tasked specifically for the job.



> Two chest, one head.



Yeah, I'm sure if you were there you would have been the hero.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



You are a fucking idiot


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

Our tough guy here sounds like the next one to shoot up a bunch of innocents


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



patience, i am educating some dumb ass bigot moron racist bagger, I will get to your education as soon as i can, sit down and shut up and be patient


----------



## MikeK (Jul 20, 2012)

Borillar said:


> [...]
> 
> If ordinary citizens shouldn't be allowed to have B52 bombers, cruise missiles, M1 tanks, bunker buster bombs, etc, then how would they be able to overthrow the oppressive government when the government DOES have these weapons?


By guerilla actions over a long and costly time.  

A single-shot .22 rifle, if carefully deployed, can yield an M-16.  That M-16 if carefully deployed can yield several more M-16s, along with ammunition and some grenades.  And so on.  

The purpose of guerilla ambushes is to obtain weapons.  The success of the Mexican Revolution is one very prominent example of the effectiveness of the strategy.  From machetes to machine guns and light cannon.  From patrols to trains.  From trains to forts.  From forts to the Palace.  

Time and determination are primary.  Weapons are secondary but available.


----------



## Dabs (Jul 20, 2012)

I keep saying.......we are going to hell in a hand basket.......shit keeps getting worse.
People have absolutely lost their mind :-/


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



You better beef up on your educational skills short bus.


----------



## Cowman (Jul 20, 2012)

Dabs said:


> I keep saying.......we are going to hell in a hand basket.......shit keeps getting worse.
> People have absolutely lost their mind :-/



Things are not getting worse.


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> my god the gun nutz are complete morons
> 
> i didnt think it was possible to be dumber than they are on race and economics, but they are
> 
> Sadly I have to say that while we have no constitutional right to own guns unless we are part of a militia, baggers make me glad i can own one


I didn't realize you were a person incapable of thinking for yourself.  I'd correct you, but somehow, I doubt that you'd be open to some reality.


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 20, 2012)

For all you anti-second amendment idiots, or those who think they understand the second amendment better, I invite you to read.

A Primer on the Constitutional Right to Keep and Bear Arms


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

Darkwind said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > my god the gun nutz are complete morons
> ...



tommy smothers would puke in your face if he knew you were quoting him


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

Darkwind said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > my god the gun nutz are complete morons
> ...



*Shame & Hysteria: Americans Lynch Colorado Dark Knight Shooter*​
Look how emotions and hysteria took over the American group psyche early this morning. America was shocked! Shocked. A society as violent as ours was ready to lynch whoever it was that was accused. The facts be damned!  

*First reports:* Mohammad Alam, an Iranian immigrant.
 Imagine if this Iranian immigrant had fallen into the hands of an American crowd? Would we have behaved any better than mobs that strung up Americans in Iraq and other places?

Have we lynch the latest accused? Sure we have. Sure we have. All the facts are not in yet and if this young man was let loose amongst us..._he would stand a chance of making it passed "Stop, I'm innoce..."_ No panel, no prosecutor, no court has heard all the supposed evidence yet. The shooter was masked and in dark clothes in a darkened movie theater. Yet we would slaughter this accused man in anger.

Then there is the delusional and self-serving hand wringing.



> Shooting at Colo. theater shocks movie industry
> 
> By JAKE COYLE, AP Entertainment Writer
> 
> ...



Give me a break (Stossell where are you when we need you?)

What about the US Constitution and all our supposed sacred principles about rights?

We are all acting like some stupid mob.

_waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah_, we must emote!

Look at how feelings move a mob ...  we didn't even have all the facts before we all started emoting like stuck pigs at a slaughter. If some innocent person who was blamed had set foot in front of us all, we would have murdered him or her in righteous anger. We would have and we wouldn't have batted an eyelash doing it. Admit it. If we deny we would have moved as a mob and killed somebody before all the facts are in, we need to go back and watch the thread(s) on the Colorado Movie Shooting unfold.

no wonder political operatives, media, and corporate interests can manipulate us into hysteria over trivial points and issues during elections and debates. We Americans, as a group, are no better than our ape-like ancestors except in one things -- for all our societal progress and scientific discoveries, in the great scope of humanoid development, we humans, we Americans, are only a few generations removed from swinging in the trees.

---

That's Dante's take on IT and he'll stick by it, mob or no mob. 

ps, Dante loved watching the USMB mob jump like puppets on a string in his thread and posts earlier. You people just don't get IT.

---

Care to intelligently and rationally discuss the American psyche in times of anxieties and distress? Care to reasonably take a look at how we Americans act when emotional buttons are pushed through random events or even through purposeful manipulation?

If not, move along. 


dD


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...


He would just point at you and laugh.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> The problem with banning guns, and acting like a mature and civilized society, is really disgusting slime like baggers will go out of their way to get them so they can shoot and kill the people they are jealous of, liberals.
> 
> Most of them, most people in general, wont do that, but a few will...for that reason, i am keeping mine



Then why isn't it happening daily? The answer, because you lie and nothing but a partisan wing nut.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> child please
> 
> You will literally need years of education and maturity before you can speak to me at any level
> 
> ...



Most of the people here already got past third grade, which seems to be about two grades above your level.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with banning guns, and acting like a mature and civilized society, is really disgusting slime like baggers will go out of their way to get them so they can shoot and kill the people they are jealous of, liberals.
> ...



i really hope you are right, i really hope that when the baggers try and stop 5 million fellow americans from voting for Obama that there wont be shootings in the street

and by calling me a partisan you expose your ignorance, there are NOT two sides, partisanship requires two legitimate sides...get up to speed for krist sake


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



Get a job, you feces flinging monkey boy...


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 20, 2012)

Dante said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



I said this back with the Gifford tragedy, people seem to want to blame and blame anyone for the problem. 

My first reaction was how sad and tragic it is and how the parents who have lost a child must feel, this is a very sad day.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Oh for kirst sake, just be thankful you are not one of my employees, i would have you cleaning the toilets right now, punk


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2012)

Jim Holmes was committed to destruction.   He is extremely intelligent, graduated with the very highest honors at the University of California at Riverside.  He was able to construct a bomb of essentially his entire apartment that may take days, if not weeks to unravel.

Had he not had guns, he would have used bombs.   Had he used bombs, more than 12 people would have been killed and more than 71 injured.

Jim Holmes is insane, but a particular kind of insane.  He's smarter, more clever, more worthy than anyone else.  He's a comic book supervillian.  Always described as brilliant.   In some ways, he's insane the same way Jeffrey Dahmer was insane.  Dahmer thought himself as powerful as God, everything he did was rationalized as reasonable.  

It is really strange.   The costumed superhero is accepted as part of the social structure.

News - Nationwide Phenomenon: Real-Life Superheroes Fighting Crime - InsideEdition.com

Why didn't anyone see the supervillian too?


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



dont pretend to be anything at all and accuse me of partisanship, you either know better or are just venting

you know god damn well there are NOT two sides to the truth


----------



## Fred_Garvin (Jul 20, 2012)

The shooters father was named Mohammad Alam, a Turk.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



5 million obama voters sounds about right.  No one wants to prevent 5 million people from voting for obama.  If he didn't get 5 million votes, he'd only have him and moochelle.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



racist or bigot?  if you are Black or Latino or any minority, you are a bigot, if you are white you are a racist, which is it?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2012)

Fred_Garvin said:


> The shooters father was named Mohammad Alam, a Turk.



Oh please.  Mr. Holmes has been all over the news this morning.  He just landed in Denver.  He's certainly no Turk.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



they dont understand truth, they have lived on propaganda so long they have lost their taste for the truth


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2012)

The truth is.  12 people died and 71 injured.  Otherwise known as a slow day in Chicago.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



it's hard to understand your and his fabricated truth


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2012)

Suzanna Gratia Hupp explains meaning of 2nd Amendment! - YouTube


----------



## P@triot (Jul 20, 2012)

Like most problems in this country, you can thank the liberals for this tragedys.


They have pulled God out of our country, and created generations of lost individuals who worship false gods, money, fame, etc.


They have demonized guns, creating an environment of unarmed victims. Had people been carrying guns like they should have, there would only be a couple of victims, if any.
Thanks liberals - hope you feel good about the degraded society you have created.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Does anybody believe that 1+ other people shooting at the perp and possibly each other would have improved things? Perp has ballistic protection and there are that many bullets in the air in a confusing and chaotic situation.



Yes, I believe one person could have taken out that shooter with one bullet....


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 20, 2012)

MikeK said:


> I haven't gotten around to reading the entire thread.  Has anyone gotten around to blaming this incident on marijuana yet?




yes, and on iran, and on hollywood, on teabaggers, on obama, on islam.

i don't know if mossad was blamed yet.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> Like most problems in this country, you can thank the liberals for this tragedys.
> 
> 
> They have pulled God out of our country, and created generations of lost individuals who worship false gods, money, fame, etc.
> ...



Thank you SO MUCH for this post, like rep Gohmert today, you have sunken to the lowest possible low any human can sink to, maybe even worse than shooting unarmed and innocent people...

You, Gohmert and all those like you are truly enemies not just of this nation but of the planet...the entire planet knows it too, that is the good news


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

CaféAuLait;5657943 said:
			
		

> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > *Shame & Hysteria: Americans Lynch Colorado Dark Knight Shooter*​
> ...







where do you think Dante stood on that one from day one? Do you think Dante started a thread similar to this one a bit after the Zimmerman threads started?

yeah, some of us have principles and it isn't the ones who crow most about principle.

dD


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

our health care system is to blame


----------



## Borillar (Jul 20, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> Like most problems in this country, you can thank the liberals for this tragedys.
> 
> 
> They have pulled God out of our country, and created generations of lost individuals who worship false gods, money, fame, etc.
> ...



What kind of gun would Jesus shoot?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 20, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Does anybody believe that 1+ other people shooting at the perp and possibly each other would have improved things? Perp has ballistic protection and there are that many bullets in the air in a confusing and chaotic situation.



during a movie screening, with tear gas sweeping through the theatre, and many costumed "heroes" in the audience.

but that is not a problem, because gun carrying citizens are trained.

lol


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> our health care system is to blame



I have friends in the scientific community who claim the bagger's brain is different than ours, damaged/altered, dont recall the specific reasons why.

The primary differences to me seem to be the inability to exist without someone telling them what to think and do and their absolute fear of everything.

If we had better mental health care it might help, but in the end I think they are capable of being good and decent people, not bigots and racists, but it would take a tremendous amount of humility first.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Fred_Garvin said:
> 
> 
> > The shooters father was named Mohammad Alam, a Turk.
> ...




maybe he is from smyrna, tn


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...


Sigh.
Another unthinking partisan bigot into the pit.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 20, 2012)

Cowman said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...


Psst....  security guards are armned civilians.




> > Two chest, one head.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm sure if you were there you would have been the hero.


I'm sure you woud have cowered behind your date.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 20, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody believe that 1+ other people shooting at the perp and possibly each other would have improved things? Perp has ballistic protection and there are that many bullets in the air in a confusing and chaotic situation.
> ...



Could have shot the gun out of his hand.....


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

Dante said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



note: can follow the moved thread from this post..................


----------



## Cowman (Jul 20, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> Like most problems in this country, you can thank the liberals for this tragedys.
> 
> 
> They have pulled God out of our country, and created generations of lost individuals who worship false gods, money, fame, etc.
> ...



Yes, religious people never kill others.


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

Dante said:


> CaféAuLait;5657943 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



note: posts in between this one and last post seem to be missing. ask admin about it


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > Like most problems in this country, you can thank the liberals for this tragedys.
> ...



that is for god damn sure, right  

reminds me of those good ole xtian boys in wyoming stringing up and leaving for dead that young Gay boy...Matt Shepherd, not sure of the spelling

these rightwingers, what scum


----------



## Borillar (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



OK, so you think ordinary citizens should be able to have the same small arms that soldiers and marines carry? You draw the line at machine guns? Is a Bofors 40mm AA gun OK? Any Joe Blow should be able to go to the corner gun shop and walk out with an M60? You should be able to go to the movies with an UZI? I guess I should be happy that at least you don't think you have the right to WMD's.


----------



## Cowman (Jul 20, 2012)

M14 Shooter said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Wow. You don't honestly think I was implying security guards are not civilians, do you? Retard.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 20, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> Like most problems in this country, you can thank the liberals for this tragedys.
> 
> 
> They have pulled God out of our country, and created generations of lost individuals who worship false gods, money, fame, etc.
> ...



What a load of crap....


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

M14 Shooter said:


> I'm sure you woud have cowered behind your date.



are you still acting tough?

get on a god damn uniform and get your ass to Afghanistan


----------



## bodecea (Jul 20, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > Like most problems in this country, you can thank the liberals for this tragedys.
> ...



He has a point...they could have deflected the bullets with their bibles and hit him over the head with their crosses.


----------



## Borillar (Jul 20, 2012)

MikeK said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...



It the government was truly oppressive, it wouldn't hesitate to use its vast arsenals against any uprising. I doubt the militia types would stand much of a chance against the gov't forces even if they had fully auto small arms. Your determined guerilla isn't going to stand much of a chance when a smart bomb gets dropped on his ass.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 20, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...



The kid was a devout Christian

Thanks Rottweiler


----------



## Indofred (Jul 20, 2012)

Fred_Garvin said:


> The shooters father was named Mohammad Alam, a Turk.



OMG - Muslims at it again.

You lot must be really sad to need a Muslim link in everything you see.

See a shrink; sounds like you need it.

By the way - do you own a gun or several?
Only ask because it looks like yet another nut job with legally owned guns did this one and, should you be a gun owner, perhaps you'd better get rid of them in short order.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 20, 2012)

Fred_Garvin said:


> The shooters father was named Mohammad Alam, a Turk.



Early morning so I'm sleepy.

Just so you look as big an idiot as you are.
Robert Holmes, the shooter's father who isn't Turkish, landed at Denver airport.
He is assumed to be visiting his son.

What a sick dick end you are.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

Indofred said:


> Fred_Garvin said:
> 
> 
> > The shooters father was named Mohammad Alam, a Turk.
> ...



All baggers are sick and demented and literally need to be sent to work farms...they need to be isolated from healthy humans


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...



What happened to Matthew Shepherd was tragic, an unfortunate byproduct of not understanding that no means no.  The same cause of death for Lawrence King.  For some reason there is a belief among gays that when a woman says no, it really means no.  When a man says no, it means maybe.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



you stupid fucking bigot

maybe the worst piece of shit on this board, but the day is young

wow, i have more to say but I will save it for any human being who wants to say this shit to my face


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2012)

Jos said:


> May I remind you that this happens every day to villages on the Afghan/Pakistan border  Boom and there goes another family blown away by some guy flying a drone from a base inside USA, who then goes home to his family, and maybe even takes them to see the latest Batman movie



You aren't going to thank presidebt obama?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



You're the one who said that woman reporter in Egypt deserved to be raped.....too.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

katzndogz is the winner today folks, the worst and most vile bigot on the planet


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



did he...figures

man, they really are the worst humans on the planet, can we still call them human, these baggers?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



And for the same reasons!   That reporter in Egypt thought that her blonde pubic hair would protect her.  Matt Shepherd thought that no one would dare harm a gay.   Lawrence King harassed a classmate until he got a bullet in his head.  All people who just never quite understood the danger they were putting themselves in.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



hey everybody, look at the winner of the ugliest bigot of the day


----------



## Cowman (Jul 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



What kind of stupid shit is this. Are you serious?


----------



## Indofred (Jul 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Fred_Garvin said:
> 
> 
> > The shooters father was named Mohammad Alam, a Turk.
> ...



He may have been a turk.

Urban Dictionary: The Turk



> The Turk	4 thumbs up
> Sexual position in which the female partner is tied face down to an ottoman with knees touching the floor. The male partner thrusts from behind until the ottoman has reached the opposite wall of the living room. The male partner then spins the ottoman around and repeats the process. This continues until ejaculation is achieved and the female partner is rendered unconscious.
> 
> Turkish Coffee - Please see 'The Turk, anal'
> Why did my chick leave your house covered in drywall and rug burns yesterday? You wanna know the truth? I gave her the turk and sent her packin'.



We know nothing of his private life.


----------



## Peach (Jul 20, 2012)

Are Garvin, Katz & Rott UNWELL?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Well, she's now established that if and when something bad happens to her, it will be her own fault.


----------



## Samson (Jul 20, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...





What are you?

12?


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > Like most problems in this country, you can thank the liberals for this tragedys.
> ...



It's called saving souls


----------



## Dante (Jul 20, 2012)

Dante said:


> *Shame & Hysteria: Americans Lynch Colorado Dark Knight Shooter*​
> Look how emotions and hysteria took over the American group psyche early this morning. America was shocked! Shocked. A society as violent as ours was ready to lynch whoever it was that was accused. The facts be damned!
> 
> *First reports:* Mohammad Alam, an Iranian immigrant.
> ...



buried in shit.

why bother?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



What a remarkable quip!

That's what gets people killed.  This is why the reporter got raped and why Matthew Shepherd is dead and why Lawrence King is dead.

The liberal epitaph will be "I gotta right".


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> our health care system is to blame



it's Bush's fault


----------



## Peach (Jul 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



This is a horrible thought to have in your mind; victims are to blame for crimes? A sad comment on your beliefs.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 20, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > our health care system is to blame
> ...



its the fault of all who dont want human beings in this country to have healthcare.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 20, 2012)

Samson said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



Um...no.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 20, 2012)

Dante said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...



Kill them all and let god sort them out, you mean.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > our health care system is to blame
> ...



Lol! There you go, off with the lies again, you just like to act stupid, you bigots are all a like.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2012)

Peach said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



Sometimes a victim is a contributory factor.    Sometimes the only factor.   A man attempting to commit a crime gets killed.  He is the victim, surely, but if it were not for his original act of committing the cirme he would not be a victim.  It's perfectly appropriate to blame him even though he is the victim.  

The reporter knew what was going on in Tahrir Square.  She knew that these were muslim men who didn't have the same opinion men have of women in Times Square New York.  She went in to a war zone, high heels and all, and thought it was going to be a party.

Both Matthew Shepherd and Lawrence King knew quite well that when a woman says no, it means no, and if she should take out brass knuckles and a .38 special to enforce her "no" she is within her rights.  They just never thought those rights would extend to men who say no.  

Do they?   I've never asked just assumed perhaps wrongly, that a straight man even possesses the right to say no to the advances of a gay man.   Maybe they don't.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



We didn't accuse you of partisanship, we accused you of idiocy.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 20, 2012)

How many people shot were wearing batman costumes?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



The truth like ABC falsely accusing a TEA party member of being the shooter?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > our health care system is to blame
> ...



This, on the other hands, makes you a partisan.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?



yes.....you wanna a gun bad enough you can get one.....and that includes your Country....and you can deny that all you want.....i used to be on a board with a bunch of Aussies....2 of them said they were cops.....and they said "there are ways even here"....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


so its because of guns ?.....or mental illness?....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 20, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



so those guns in an unstable persons hands can still kill....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 20, 2012)

ginscpy said:


> Why I spend a lot of time under the sheets.
> 
> Safer.



thats because your passed out from being drunk......


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Artevelde said:
> ...


if it was here in Cali.....someone would have pulled a gun to shoot the guy.....and then he would have remembered he is not allowed to have bullets...


----------



## Peach (Jul 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



There is no evidence Shepard, the victim, in any way attempted to force himself on the scumbags that killed him; he may have flirted. The low life slime that brutalized and murdered him might well have taken offense at something you did or said also. Keep that in mind, as one killer casually told me, years ago, WHY he killed someone....."He was in the way....."


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



because your not going to ban guns in this Country.....if they tried there would be a record number of mass shootings on that day they came to get them.........


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



he threw gas canisters at them....he was a pretty smart guy in the medical sciences....he could of created a lethal gas and maybe killed more...


----------



## Indofred (Jul 20, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



Thanks for explaining the reason guns should be banned.
No way could any poster have explained it better.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 20, 2012)

editec said:


> Well...the *state controlled militia comprised of legally armed citizens* certainly failed to protect the people ONCE AGAIN, didn't it?
> 
> Odd how this keeps happening, isn't it?
> 
> ...



how many people actually carry guns Ed?.....use your fucking head....


----------



## Peach (Jul 20, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



No, not every week, and take POPULATION into account also.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



kind of like this guy.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mm9o3vhKoF8]71 year old Man shoots robbers - Caught on tape! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Peach (Jul 20, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Doubtful, many were dressed up, and as at most theaters, many had sodas, candy popcorn, etc. Some were with children, some with lovers. The fantasy "I'D HAVE shot the ____" is just that, a fantasy. The killer planned well, a dark theater, with loud sounds, and an audience concentrating on the screen & their own lives, taken unaware.


----------



## Peach (Jul 20, 2012)

Robots are being used to try to get into, and remove, the trap the killer set. So many chemicals, wires, and munitions it could level half a city block. Five apartment complexes evacuated. This is not an every day, or every YEAR, event.


----------



## Nova78 (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?



**


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 20, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



from what i was told only your farmers and ranchers stood up to the government,and they thought the rest of you would have stood behind them....hey just what a bunch of Aussies told me...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 20, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



or as some Aussies told me.....Baaaaaaa.....hey just what i was told.....


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 20, 2012)

Cowman said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...


Well then...
You said:


> Armed civilians don't work together, and are very likely to shoot each other in the commotion thinking there are more than one shooters


How does this not apply to armed security guards?

BTW...  its usually useless to hide behind a girlfriend as they usually only stop 2-3 points.   Yours?  Prolly 12 or so - you're good to go.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 20, 2012)

Borillar said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...


I'm sorry -- how was is it, exactly that we lost the war in Iraq?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 20, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


you know a lot about Mexico dont you?....


----------



## Cowman (Jul 20, 2012)

M14 Shooter said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



First of all, security guards are employed specifically to stop crime and coordinate with fellow guards in a large establishment, and are not simply patrons who happen to have a gun and want to add themselves to the mix... confusing guards and other armed civilians alike.

Secondly, what's up with the insulting of a fictitious  girlfriend of mine. That's super fucking random and incredibly retarded. Great job champ.


----------



## Peach (Jul 20, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



They? Think for a moment, the topography of this nations makes the thought of any mass firearm confiscation laughable. There are areas in my county, and people live in these areas, that often cannot be reached except by ATVs. Tanks would be stuck, at the next hard rain, drifting into to the Osceola Forest, maybe one might get to the Okefenokee.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 20, 2012)

Indofred said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



why thank you.....but i am just telling you why they wont be banned.....


----------



## Cowman (Jul 20, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



What reason was that? Oh right, you implied gun owners all across the country have it in them to start their own random shooting sprees.

You're one sick fuck. Good deterrence.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 20, 2012)

Peach said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



well then think about the places they can get too.....ok.....does that make it easier for you?....


----------



## Peach (Jul 20, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



No, you are fantasizing about violence instead of considering REALITY. The geographic makeup of the US makes firearm confiscation ABSURD. The killer fantasized also, but some of his sick dreams came true.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 20, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



did i say that?....or did i say if the Govt comes for the guns there will be a few shootings....your one dumbass Cow....just like the real ones....here let me make you feel at home.........Mooooooo......


----------



## Cowman (Jul 20, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



A few? You said *a record number of mass shootings*. You were very clear. Where would you shoot up?


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 20, 2012)

Any criminal can obtain a gun...  Arguing that gun laws caused this fucknut to go nuts is beyond stupid....


----------



## Peach (Jul 20, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



"The Government" is not a monolith, citizens like you comprise the employed thereof. No one could "take away" all weapons in the US, and your expressed desire to kill, less than a day after a mass shooting spree slaughter, is horrific.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2012)

Peach said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



The defense was "gay rage".  Which means Shepherd harrased these two guys.  You might want to review the trial.

This is NOT a reason to commit murder in such a horrendous manner.  That was too awful, beyond imagining.    The men should not have been so interested in their game of pool that they couldn't leave.   I have more sympathy for Brian McInerney who tried every way in the world to end King's continuous harassment.

I've talked to many MANY killers, many serial killers.  Anyone can be in the way and be dispatched expeditiously.  Most killers though, kill because they like it.

No should mean no, whether it's a man or a woman.   After all if a woman took out brass knuckles and a .38 special because some man couldn't accept no for an answer would you blame her?


----------



## Borillar (Jul 20, 2012)

M14 Shooter said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



I'm sorry, but I'm missing the point you are trying to make here. If you want to make Iraq  the point re oppressive gov't responses to uprisings, just look at how the Iraqi gov't responded to the Kurds. I made no comparison nor said we lost the war in Iraq.


----------



## Ariux (Jul 20, 2012)

Forget the theater shooter.  

New evidence released by the Prosecutor in the Zimmerman case is a video of Zimmerman at McDonald's about three years ago.  He ordered a cheese burger and coke.  When the cashier handed him his order, he took it without even saying "thank you".  The cashier is black!   

Further details reveal just how often Zimmerman ate at McDonald's.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 20, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> time for people to jump the fucks the minute you see them.
> if ten people ran at this asshole instead of away he would have no chance



Or people could just be armed as they are supposed to be and then instead of needing 10 of the most insanely brave people ever, only one average person could take him down instantly. Imagine if all 70 victims were armed - this guy would have been dead before he could have gotten the second shot off.


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 20, 2012)

Peach said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



If that's what you got from his statement then you are fucked up beyond belief.....


----------



## Cowman (Jul 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



To think like you do, you would have to be immersed in serial killer mindsets. It's like you actually sympathize and relate to them.

Nice job psycho!


----------



## Cowman (Jul 20, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Forget the theater shooter.
> 
> New evidence released by the Prosecutor in the Zimmerman case is a video of Zimmerman at McDonald's about three years ago.  He ordered a cheese burger and coke.  When the cashier handed him his order, he took it without even saying "thank you".  The cashier is black!
> 
> Further details reveal just how often Zimmerman ate at McDonald's.



Interject your racism elsewhere, cyclops.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



Your mother would have smothered you when you were born if she'd known how you were going to turn out.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 20, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


It's a combination of mental illness, along with the access of weapons and gear that can be worn and used to efficiently kill many before anyone can jump the shooter or get close to him, or even subdue him (a shooter) even if they were to try or wanted to. There are also "virtual killing games" that are being played on (X-box, Nentendo or the internet), where people get wrapped up in these games so much so, that they begin to warp the mind in a sense, where as the line between reality and fiction becomes more and more blurred to a person who has issues already, along with mental illness or the development of mental illness along the way. These are all deadly combinations, especially when mixed into some sort of a cocktail of sorts, in which would be found in the human condition at any given time and yet all depending. 

An unhealthy economy can also drive people over the edge, where the balance in life becomes so bad for a person or persons, that they begin contemplating bad things, and this is all in result of the pressures being brought about in the situation. It is yet another factor to be considered also. Upbringing is a major factor in the stability of individuals today, but the family has been under attack for so long now in this nation, that who knows what is being brought up in our society anymore today.

It is that this nation must push darkness back into darkness, and let the light shine through once again.

The death penalty should be re-instated in all states in the union, and it should match the crime in which is committed.... This cat should be walked up to the gallows along with Sandusky, and they should be hung by the neck until death. You cannot detour crime by pampering these types of criminals in a society as it has become today. WE MUST GET TOUGH ON CRIME IN THIS NATION ONCE AGAIN !!!

To many liberals have gotten into powerful positions now, who are to easy on crime, and their are to many greedy who are also controlling this nation for their wealth over the nations health. We have to get a grip sooner or later.


----------



## Cowman (Jul 20, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Why are you insulting the character of his mother, insinuating that she's more than capable of neonaticide. Against the rules?


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 20, 2012)

Peach said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



It might have been a situation where I could not get a safe shot off and wouldn't have been able to try, but I'd like to know that I at least had a fair chance to defend myself.


----------



## Peach (Jul 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



The sick defense did not succeed, scum bags CONVICTED.


----------



## Peach (Jul 20, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



No, I have little in common with you, thank God.


----------



## Cowman (Jul 20, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



A fair chance to hit other patrons too... including those in adjacent theatre rooms, like he did.


----------



## Peach (Jul 20, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Along with the empathy for Zimmerman, now we see empathy with the heinous murderers of Matthew Shepard, next compassion for Holmes....


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 20, 2012)

Peach said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



I also thank the Lord you are not like me....


----------



## Peach (Jul 20, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Unrealistic to put it mildly; the theater was dark, crowded, and the MOVIE GOERS absorbed in the movie, treats and those with them. More killer fantasies, not a shred of empathy with the victims.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 20, 2012)

Cowman said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



You obviously didn't read what I said.


----------



## Peach (Jul 20, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...


And I shall strive never to be; decency, kindness and charity are my goals in life.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 20, 2012)

Peach said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Really? The survivors were able to see well enough to identify him after the incident.


----------



## Cowman (Jul 20, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...



Yes, because every trained gunman only fires when they are guaranteed a clear shot. Get real, you might have very well sprayed and prayed. Get back to me after you get in such a scary situation.


----------



## Peach (Jul 20, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...



Those that are dead, wounded or in a state of shock recognize his costume only. While the killer wannabes fantasize, my prayers and thoughts are with the police still trying to remove the apartment sized bomb he created.


----------



## Peach (Jul 20, 2012)

Cowman said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



Man, the extremist right is perhaps unsettled, one of their kind committed mass murder, and the only replies are "I'll kill anybody who takes MY guns away!" & mindless attempts at insults.


----------



## The Infidel (Jul 20, 2012)

Peach said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



That's a mean thing to say right now... some folks are dealing with the tragedy by thinking maybe they could've made a difference.

Reality is, none of us knows how we would have reacted.... there was tear gas in the air and total chaos.
I agree with MuadDib in that I would like to know I had a fair chance to defend myself.... why does that make me a "killer wannabe" ??


I think I have had enough of this place for today... you all have a nice night.

I am going to go thank God my family is safe and sound.


----------



## Cowman (Jul 20, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...



I would have reacted like everybody else... get shot, play dead, or run away. I'm not envisioning some grand fantasy where I did anything heroic.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 20, 2012)

Cowman said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



Even highly trained police officers make a bad shot occasionally. It happens. Most people with HCP's or CCW's are very careful because part of the training is in when you can and cannot shoot and what the consequences are if you screw up.

"You are legally, morally, and financially responsible for every round that leaves your weapon."


----------



## Peach (Jul 20, 2012)

Cowman said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



The killer had body armor & a bullet proof vest; the patrons, popcorn, soda, candy and loved ones; the fantasies of the gun lovers (odd, none of them are serving in combat zones, but that is almost always the case), omit the facts while they pretend to be Dirty Harry.


----------



## Cowman (Jul 20, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...



Yeah and you fucking know what? The gun nut forums on the internet are inundated with posts about how shitty of shots their fellow shooters are at the gun range. I know, I read many. You guys are not even close to being all crack shots, and that's when you're not even being shot back at.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 20, 2012)

I wonder if there is a way to take an assault weapon, and to place an internal timer on board it somehow ? Otherwise here is how it would work - The weapon with such an internal timer installed will fire two rounds in repeat or back to back, but before it will fire the next rounds off, it automatically waits or will hesitate before firing again, because of a one minute timer on board (set in motion by the shots fired) in which has to expire before the next 3 rounds in repeat or back to back can be released in a legal semi-automatic weapon, where as the timer then kicks in for another minute interval, before another three rounds can be released or discharged as well.  I think I am rich now, because this can be done, and it should be done.. I will use this idea and this site for storage of, when this technology idea is placed into motion by any company willing to work to solve this problem (i.e. takes up this idea), in which also becomes rich due to finally solving the problem in which we are having in this nation to date, it will be good. This will be great without totally banning guns that so many enjoy using and/or shooting in the right ways, and not using them in the wrong ways in which we see as being a huge problem in this and other nations more and more. Anyone like technology(?) then this is yet another form of good technology that should be developed and used to help ease the problem of bringing down a shooter in such a case as was found in these cases now being born in this nation... Call me when my part of the check is ready once developed this technology, in which is now born from such an idea... Thanks

You read it hear first folks, now lets get busy, because it can be done, and we should name the timer after someone who was killed at the theater (the youngest name amongst the dead would be appropriate), and we could also name the law that places these timers into the weapons after the same person once the mandate is passed, sort of like Megans Law and etc......God Bless America!


----------



## Cowman (Jul 20, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> I wonder if there is a way to take an assault weapon, and to place an internal timer on board it somehow ? Otherwise here is how it would work - The weapon with such an internal timer installed will fire two rounds in repeat or back to back, but before it will fire the next rounds off, it automatically waits or will hesitate before firing again, because of a one minute timer on board (set in motion by the shots fired) in which has to expire before the next 3 rounds in repeat or back to back can be released in a legal semi-automatic weapon, where as the timer then kicks in for another minute interval, before another three rounds can be released or discharged as well.  *I think I am rich now, because this can be done, and it should be done*.. I will use this idea and this site for storage of, when this technology idea is placed into motion by any company willing to work to solve this problem (i.e. takes up this idea), *in which also becomes rich due to finally solving the problem in which we are having in this nation to date, it will be good.* This will be great without totally banning guns that so many enjoy using and/or shooting in the right ways, and not using them in the wrong ways in which we see as being a huge problem in this and other nations more and more. Anyone like technology(?) then this is yet another form of good technology that should be developed and used to help ease the problem of bringing down a shooter in such a case as was found in these cases now being born in this nation... Call me when my part of the check is ready once developed this technology, in which is now born from such an idea... Thanks
> 
> You read it hear first folks, now lets get busy, because it can be done, and we should name the timer after someone who was killed at the theater (the youngest name amongst the dead would be appropriate), and we could also name the law that places these timers into the weapons after the same person once the mandate is passed, sort of like Megans Law and etc......God Bless America!



What? You're thinking about profit?


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 20, 2012)

Cowman said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...


Again, "You are legally, morally, and financially responsible for every round that leaves your weapon."


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 20, 2012)

Peach said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



You're failing...


----------



## Cowman (Jul 20, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...



I'm sure you're going to think about that when being hunted down, your family and friends hunted down. Reality is, fight or flight kicks in and if it's fight, you're probably going to start emptying your clip(s), and those bullets cannot be willed to hit what you want. If they happen to be heading towards an innocent in direct sight or through a wall you cannot see, you very well may have unintentional casualties on your hand, and doing the perp a favor.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Yes exactly


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 20, 2012)

Cowman said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if there is a way to take an assault weapon, and to place an internal timer on board it somehow ? Otherwise here is how it would work - The weapon with such an internal timer installed will fire two rounds in repeat or back to back, but before it will fire the next rounds off, it automatically waits or will hesitate before firing again, because of a one minute timer on board (set in motion by the shots fired) in which has to expire before the next 3 rounds in repeat or back to back can be released in a legal semi-automatic weapon, where as the timer then kicks in for another minute interval, before another three rounds can be released or discharged as well.  *I think I am rich now, because this can be done, and it should be done*.. I will use this idea and this site for storage of, when this technology idea is placed into motion by any company willing to work to solve this problem (i.e. takes up this idea), *in which also becomes rich due to finally solving the problem in which we are having in this nation to date, it will be good.* This will be great without totally banning guns that so many enjoy using and/or shooting in the right ways, and not using them in the wrong ways in which we see as being a huge problem in this and other nations more and more. Anyone like technology(?) then this is yet another form of good technology that should be developed and used to help ease the problem of bringing down a shooter in such a case as was found in these cases now being born in this nation... Call me when my part of the check is ready once developed this technology, in which is now born from such an idea... Thanks
> ...


Yep, but not in the sense that you are trying to portray it in, but rather in the sense that when a person comes up with ground breaking technology, in which solves a huge delema in a nation plagued with traggedy after traggedy, it will be the most honest and best profit a person could ever imagine possible, because not only would the money be there to remind me of what I had accomplished in such a traggic situation in order to help solve it, but it could also be instrumental in lifting up people in this nation that have these kinds of attitudes and ideas to help a nation, instead of sitting around scratching ones head about it all, and being beat down by those who oppose those who don't have the resources to battle those who constantly kill any kind of hope in solving such problems, by their money in which ends up being dirty money in the end.. Do you think that profiting off an idea to help stop genocide or mass killings is a bad thing ? Do tell..... B/


----------



## Peach (Jul 20, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



I am almost positive we have never met, I have adequate pest control in my home.


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 20, 2012)

Peach said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



I am happy we have never met...  You are very whacked...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Sounds like a bunch of city people who depend on the government for protection drowned out the voices of those who depend on themselves


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 20, 2012)

Remember: when seconds count, the police are only minutes away!


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 20, 2012)

Peach said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...



"one of their kind?" How do you figure?


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 20, 2012)

Cowman said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



Then again, a defensive shooter might just put a round on target and stop the threat.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Borillar said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...





> OK, so you think ordinary citizens should be able to have the same small arms that soldiers and marines carry?



It makes fighting a tyrannical government easier, and will keep it at bay. 



> You draw the line at machine guns? Is a Bofors 40mm AA gun OK?Any Joe Blow should be able to go to the corner gun shop and walk out with an M60? You should be able to go to the movies with an UZI?


Any firearm that would be acceptable use for the regular military. I am also willing to bet you are anti voter ID?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> katzndogz is the winner today folks, the worst and most vile bigot on the planet



look long and hard in that mirror you will soon see the worst and most vile bigot on the planet


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



project much idiot?


----------



## Cowman (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



In your world, there'd be a lot more than than 12 dead if he had an m60 that was easily publicly accessible and legal, and walmart c4 in his home.

But hey, at least you'd feel more free, right?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> Remember: when seconds count, the police are only minutes away!



The police are not legally bound to protect anyone, they may show up in minutes or hours, or at least the next day. But they will be there.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 20, 2012)

Peach said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...



So true.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Cowman said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



In my world governments are run by corrupted lying people who will do anything to stay in power. I want a fair chance to fight them if needs be.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Peach said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...



How much you want to bet the shooting took place in a gun free zone?


----------



## Peach (Jul 20, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...


'

No gun control law on earth could prevent the McVeigh, Smith, Cho, or Holmes killers from their goals. And yipping about this as a gun control issue is callous; as we write law enforcement are risking their lives to prevent a possible massive bomb, his APARTMENT, from detonating. Yet most posts are about gun rights, SURREAL.


----------



## Borillar (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I think the death toll would be far more horrific if nutjobs like the theater killer got their hands on full auto weapons with high capacity magazines. Fortunately, this country has at least a small modicum of common sense and does allow for some reasonable limitations on weapons. 

As far as voter ID goes, doesn't bother me. I carry an ID around anyway. Does gun registration bother you?


----------



## Cowman (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Ohhhhh, I see. You're fine with him being able to legally get his hands on machine guns to kill more people faster, because you also want to be able to kill more government agents faster as well. Got it...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Cowman said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...





> you're probably going to start emptying your clip(s)


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Cowman said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



What a fucking drama queen bitch, people buy guns intending to kill more people for no reason. What type of world do you live in?



> because you also want to be able to kill more government agents faster as well. Got it



I don't want to kill anyone, but I do want to be able to defend myself on equal grounds


----------



## Cowman (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I live in a world where some people buy weapons that help them kill more victims. Do you live in a world full of peace?


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 20, 2012)

Peach said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Then why do Liberals keep pushing for gun control?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Cowman said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



I live in a world that has corrupt people running the government, maybe when the party changes power and goes back Republican you will say the same thing.


----------



## Peach (Jul 20, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



I hope a theater is, but my concern remains the officers. And as I have written repeatedly, the killer could have used other means to slaughter; bomb, poison gas, etc.  Turning this into a gun issue ignores the victims; the natural human response is to think "it could not happen to me, because.....". But it CAN.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 20, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> I wonder if there is a way to take an assault weapon, and to place an internal timer on board it somehow ? Otherwise here is how it would work - The weapon with such an internal timer installed will fire two rounds in repeat or back to back, but before it will fire the next rounds off, it automatically waits or will hesitate before firing again, because of a one minute timer on board (set in motion by the shots fired) in which has to expire before the next 3 rounds in repeat or back to back can be released in a legal semi-automatic weapon, where as the timer then kicks in for another minute interval, before another three rounds can be released or discharged as well.  I think I am rich now, because this can be done, and it should be done.. I will use this idea and this site for storage of, when this technology idea is placed into motion by any company willing to work to solve this problem (i.e. takes up this idea), in which also becomes rich due to finally solving the problem in which we are having in this nation to date, it will be good. This will be great without totally banning guns that so many enjoy using and/or shooting in the right ways, and not using them in the wrong ways in which we see as being a huge problem in this and other nations more and more. Anyone like technology(?) then this is yet another form of good technology that should be developed and used to help ease the problem of bringing down a shooter in such a case as was found in these cases now being born in this nation... Call me when my part of the check is ready once developed this technology, in which is now born from such an idea... Thanks
> 
> You read it hear first folks, now lets get busy, because it can be done, and we should name the timer after someone who was killed at the theater (the youngest name amongst the dead would be appropriate), and we could also name the law that places these timers into the weapons after the same person once the mandate is passed, sort of like Megans Law and etc......God Bless America!



Thank you for confirming once again what the rest of us already knew - you truly are an idiot.

Jon Benet Ramsey was found with her panties wrapped around her neck. How about we outlaw little girls panties? I'm sure most liberals here would support that anyway, being the sick bunch of bastards that they are.

Al Capone once beat two guys to death during dinner with a baseball bat. How about we outlaw baseball now?

The Boston Strangler would strangle women to death with scarves. How about we outlaw scarves now?

Jack The Ripper stabbed people to death. How about we outlaw all steak knives and butter knives now?

Many women have been strangled to death by people they know (husbands, boyfriends, etc.). How about we amputate the arms of ALL males in America?

There is no end to the liberal stupidity. They have less common sense than the average infant. Blaming the guns for a crime is like a fat person blaming a fork and spoon for their weight problem.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Peach said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



The very first response to this thread



Noomi said:


> Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?


----------



## P@triot (Jul 20, 2012)

Peach said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



I've never agreed with you in the past Peach, but you have been dead on with a couple of your posts today.

This is NOT a gun issue. In fact, a gun is one of the easiest things in the world to defend against, and as such, I pray it becomes the preferred method of psychopaths every where. As you said, poison gas, bomb's etc. - a 1,000x's worse and no real defense against.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Peach said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



People need to get over this disrespect and fear of guns. It's a tool just like a car is. Seeing someone carry a gun is not a bad thing, but some people react that way. less gun free zone less mass shootings. When was the last time you heard about a mass shooting at a gun range or gun show or police department?


----------



## P@triot (Jul 20, 2012)

Cowman said:


> I live in a world where some people buy weapons that help them kill more victims. Do you live in a world full of peace?



And I live in a world where assholes like you create victims by creating victim zones through your extrodinary ignorance.

I live in a world were most people buy guns to protect themselves - such as the case with the 71-year old man in Florida who stopped an armed robbery of two offenders by _himself_ because he was properly armed and trained. You're an asshole and an idiot who has no idea what he's talking about, but that doesn't stop you anyway...

Elderly Man Samuel Williams Shoots Robbers at Internet Cafe | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Cowman (Jul 20, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Why not prefer something that can't allow mass deaths at a distance.


----------



## Cowman (Jul 20, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > I live in a world where some people buy weapons that help them kill more victims. Do you live in a world full of peace?
> ...



We're talking about machine guns like m60 idiot.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 20, 2012)

Gun Free Zone = Victim Zone

Nobody ever walks into a police station and goes on a shooting rampage. Gee, I wonder why that is? That's sarcasm - I don't really wonder at all. The answer is, because the offender knows that a police station is filled with well armed, well trained individuals.

Conversely, we've had endless shootings in high schools (Columbine, Chardon, etc.) and colleges (Texas A&M, Illinois, etc.) where firearms are strictly forbidden.

So just keep pushing your irrational, illogical, anti-gun laws liberals. The blood is on your hands as the bodies mount...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



The shooter didn't have a machine gun idiot


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> Gun Free Zone = Victim Zone
> 
> Nobody ever walks into a police station and goes on a shooting rampage. Gee, I wonder why that is? That's sarcasm - I don't really wonder at all. The answer is, because the offender knows that a police station is filled with well armed, well trained individuals.
> 
> ...


----------



## P@triot (Jul 20, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



What difference does the model make, _idiot_? People have the right to defend themselves with what ever model they choose. There were several problems that allowed the tragedy to occur last night and a firearm model was not one of them.


A psychopath created by liberal policy was the first


A large gathering of civilians not taking personal responsibility for their own safety was the second


A business (like almost all in America) which refused to take security seriously was a third


Liberal policy from liberal assholes like you demonizing firearms and defense was a fourth


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 20, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> Gun Free Zone = Victim Zone
> 
> Nobody ever walks into a police station and goes on a shooting rampage. Gee, I wonder why that is? That's sarcasm - I don't really wonder at all. The answer is, because the offender knows that a police station is filled with well armed, well trained individuals.
> 
> ...



Yes, lets make sure every high school kid is packing, might as well go down to elementary school and kindergarten as well, that will sure keep everyone safe,...

Idiot.


----------



## Cowman (Jul 21, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> Gun Free Zone = Victim Zone
> 
> Nobody ever walks into a police station and goes on a shooting rampage. Gee, I wonder why that is? That's sarcasm - I don't really wonder at all. The answer is, because the offender knows that a police station is filled with well armed, well trained individuals.
> 
> ...



A: There have been police station shootings.
B: Based on your logic nobody would attack officers, but they do and many times the officer loses and dies.


----------



## Cowman (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...



Oh my god, how did you already forget the previous message exchange you geezer retard.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > Gun Free Zone = Victim Zone
> ...


Hey drama bitch when was the last time you heard about a mass shooting at a gun range, gun show or police department?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > Gun Free Zone = Victim Zone
> ...



We're talking about mass shootings how many have we had at police departments?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

Cowman said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



Just pointing out the shooter didn't have a machine gun, you're trying to combine two different events to one event.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...


Is that a Mosin (with the stripper in the receiver)?


----------



## mal (Jul 21, 2012)

My Wife's Uncle took his own Life today... After a Decade long battle with Cancer that Relentlessly returned and returned...

Prayers for my Wife's Family... Especially her Aunt... Who I know he did it for...

Not one time in the last 10 years did he mention his Illnesses nor did he Complain...

Not once.

When he couldn't fly for Business because of his Immune System... He drove.

Amazing...

Rest in Peace... You were a Good Man. 



peace...


----------



## Cowman (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Absolutely wrong, again. He was interjecting himself in our exchange about large caliber, high capacity military machine guns, or even smaller caliber.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 21, 2012)

Peach said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Why should a theater be a gun-free zone? The only people that's going to stop from carrying is someone like you or me. It didn't stop this guy.


----------



## idb (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...



Wasn't there one at an army base a little while back?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

MikeK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



No that's an SKS

This is a Mosin Nagant


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 21, 2012)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



Army bases don't allow people to carry guns.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...


How many of the soldiers were armed where the shooting took place?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



It's basically a gun free zone also, you can't walk around armed on base without being on duty.


----------



## idb (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You live in a constant state of fear - why else would you hide under your bed with all those guns.


----------



## mal (Jul 21, 2012)

911 calls, fire radio traffic released in Colo. movie theater rampage



peace...


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 21, 2012)

amfree4all said:


> Once again we have an example of what happens when the unarmed populace is faced with a madman with a gun.  The "gun" is blamed for the carnage when it is the crazed gunmen who need to be held accountable for their crimes.  If just ONE hero in that audience would have carried a gun, he possibly could have saved the lives of countless now dead innocent human beings.  Again, _guns don't kill, people do._
> 
> My brother carries a concealed weapon.  So do many others but not enough by millions. Women need to take shooting lessons and carry guns.  Switzerland has a gun in every home and also has one of, if not the lowest, incidences of gun crime in the world.



The media and the Libs are all over this story, but you'll never hear a word about the millions of law abiding gun owners who didn't commit a crime.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...


You're the one that always talks about fear. I have control over me I control what is around me. why do you fear someone with a gun?


----------



## idb (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I own guns.

I don't rabbit on about needing them for self defence or for blowing away politicians that knock on my door to take them away.
That's fear - and you display it in spades.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Why do you want gun control surely that's a sign of fear.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 21, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> Jon Benet Ramsey was found with her panties wrapped around her neck. How about we outlaw little girls panties? I'm sure most liberals here would support that anyway, being the sick bunch of bastards that they are.
> 
> Al Capone once beat two guys to death during dinner with a baseball bat. How about we outlaw baseball now?
> 
> ...



When was the last time someone went on a mass panty strangling spree? 
When was the last time someone went on a baseball bashing spree? Or a bread knife spree?

No one goes on a stabbing spree either, if they do, its extremely rare. People go on gun shooting sprees because guns cause the most damage to a person.


----------



## idb (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I don't recall saying I want gun control, but since you mention it, we have plenty of gun control already and strangely enough I don't feel the need to carry weapons for self defense whenever I leave the house like you do.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 21, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> katzndogz is the winner today folks, the worst and most vile bigot on the planet



Why the fuck do you insist on insulting people, rather than responding in a respectful manner to their opinions? Are you not capable of that? It would seem not.


----------



## idb (Jul 21, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > Jon Benet Ramsey was found with her panties wrapped around her neck. How about we outlaw little girls panties? I'm sure most liberals here would support that anyway, being the sick bunch of bastards that they are.
> ...





> When was the last time someone went on a mass panty strangling spree?


What a fantastic mental image that brings up!!!!


----------



## idb (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



So...there's gun control there.
Why?
Guns don't kill people after all.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Do you have a fire extinguisher in your home? Do you have a smoke detector in your home? Do you have a first aid kit in your home? Do you have home owners insurance? Do you have an emergency contact number?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Did the no guns allowed do any good?


----------



## idb (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Mostly, yes.
But I don't have a fallout shelter or a panic room or grizzly bear repellent.


----------



## idb (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



No.
But guns don't kill people so how could it have happened?


----------



## idb (Jul 21, 2012)

Off to watch some rugby...with the mental image of a mass panty strangler in my head!!!
Talk again soon bigrednec.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 21, 2012)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



I don't think bigreb has an Abrams tank or a B-52 bomber, so that makes you about even.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 21, 2012)

idb said:


> What a fantastic mental image that brings up!!!!



I figured the boys would like it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

Education in science kills

Colorado Movie Theater Shooting: Suspect Bought 4 Guns, 6,000 Rounds of Ammunition in Past 60 Days - ABC News


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Why do you live a life of fear?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

idb said:


> Off to watch some rugby...with the mental image of a mass panty strangler in my head!!!
> Talk again soon bigrednec.



Who's playing?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Maybe we should ban people not have a group setting of more than 5 at 1 time.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Education in science kills
> 
> Colorado Movie Theater Shooting: Suspect Bought 4 Guns, 6,000 Rounds of Ammunition in Past 60 Days - ABC News



There is no way he can claim mental illness. He had this planned for months. He could have even killed more people if he chose to. He gave up for some reason and allowed himself to be arrested.


----------



## theliq (Jul 21, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?
> ...



Sarcasm in this situation is pathetic......Of course you should BAN GUNS and the revolting culture that goes with it.

Don't spew all the 2nd amendment bullshit please.

Australia have a NO GUN CULTURE and we have a better LIFE,of course we do.

The Idiot DISCREDITED NGLobby of the US tried to create their BULLSHIT here and were run out of this country by the Australian Government.

Guns are OK for sporting organizations and the Police and Military ONLY.

Say NO TO GUNS whilst you can,If you have the intestinal fortitude.WE HAVEtheliq


----------



## Ariux (Jul 21, 2012)

theliq said:


> Australia have a NO GUN CULTURE and we have a better LIFE,of course we do.



That's easy to say when you don't have tens of millions of Afros trying to turn your civilization into a jungle and tens of millions of Hispanics trying to turn your country into something halfway between civilization and a jungle.  



> Guns are OK for sporting organizations and the Police and Military ONLY.



When I have to blow the brains out of a Trayvon, he can consider it a discharge.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 21, 2012)

theliq said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



What about the millions of us who own guns and obey the law? I own a few, have a carry permit, and I haven't even had a speeding ticket in over 30 years.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 21, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> What about the millions of us who own guns and obey the law? I own a few, have a carry permit, and I haven't even had a speeding ticket in over 30 years.



That is true, which is why I don't truly want Americans to ban guns entirely. It punishes those who are responsible. What I would like to see, though, is tougher gun laws. Those who are responsible shouldn't have an issue with this - it is important to do everything you can to prevent firearms from ending up in the wrong hands.


----------



## theliq (Jul 21, 2012)

Ariux said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Australia have a NO GUN CULTURE and we have a better LIFE,of course we do.
> ...



Sorry but WHITE AMERICANS HAVE IN THE MAIN CREATED YOUR CULTURE,FOR BETTER OR WORST,YOU ARE QUITE A VIOLENT PEOPLE,YOU LIKE TO KILL,MOREOVER YOU EXCECUTE......WHAT A DEMOCRACY......BUT HERE YOU ARE TRYING TO ABROGATE YOUR RESPONSIBILITY..........Sorry Ariux....YOU ARE GUILTY AS CHARGED.I'm theliq dealing only in truth and right.

As has been shown again,VERY SADLY,some folk should never be within a million miles of a GUN....I pray for the victims and their families and for Americans as a whole.There is a better way,WE KNOW BECAUSE WE HAVE IT.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 21, 2012)

Noomi said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > What about the millions of us who own guns and obey the law? I own a few, have a carry permit, and I haven't even had a speeding ticket in over 30 years.
> ...



How do you do that without infringing on the rights of innocent people? It's already illegal to own a firearm if you're a convicted felon or have a sufficient psychiatric history. The guy in the theater shooting had no prior criminal or psychiatric history. There's already a national database where a gun store can run an instant background check on you. This guy passed it because he had a clean record with no priors.

The only thing more that can be done is to make thought-crime illegal.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 21, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...



I don't know what else could be done. But SOMETHING has to be done to prevent these shootings. One mass shooting is one too many.


----------



## theliq (Jul 21, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...



very simple .....BAN GUNS TO THE ORDINARY POPULATION,AND THIS HORRIFIC SITUATION WILL IN TIME BECOME A THING OF THE PAST.....I agree with Noomi completely AND SO SHOULD YOU,BUT IT TAKES A BACKBONE,ESPECIALLY IN THE US.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 21, 2012)

Americans need to ask themselves which is more important - their right to own a gun, or preventing mass shootings.

There is a right answer and a wrong answer here.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 21, 2012)

Noomi said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


We'd all like to see these kind of mass shootings prevented. The question is: how much personal liberty are you willing to sacrifice to achieve it?

This guy killed 12 people. Maj. Nidal Hasan killed 13 at Fort Hood. Do we confiscate the U.S. Army's guns? The answer there is no. Military personel aren't allowed to carry on base. Nidal wasn't stopped until a civilian police afficer arrived and shot him.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 21, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Americans need to ask themselves which is more important - their right to own a gun, or preventing mass shootings.
> 
> There is a right answer and a wrong answer here.



I place more value on my right to own a gun because I know myself and I know that I won't commit a crime. If I'm attacked and I'm armed, I have a reasonable chance of defending myself. There is already a reasonable level of gun control. Felons and psychs aren't allowed to possess them. Any further restriction is only going to inhibit law abiding citizens like me, not the crooks. They'll have all the guns they want.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 21, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Americans need to ask themselves which is more important - their right to own a gun, or preventing mass shootings.
> ...



So your 'right' to own a gun is far more important than preventing innocent people from being killed? Is it okay for innocent people to be killed so long as they don't take your gun away?

I cannot agree with that at all.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 21, 2012)

Noomi said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


My value is in my right to defend myself. Gun control only inhibits law abiding citizens, not criminals.


----------



## eots (Jul 21, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Americans need to ask themselves which is more important - their right to own a gun, or preventing mass shootings.
> 
> There is a right answer and a wrong answer here.



First you need to ask the right question but you start with the Faulty assertion that gun control will prevent mass shootings... Norway has strict gun control it did not prevent mass shootings..furthermore chicken little the statistical odds of your cause of death being a mass shooting are incredible small and you have much greater odds of being attacked by a shark or hit by lightening than being  killed in a mass shooting


----------



## eots (Jul 21, 2012)

Noomi said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



*
Osaka school massacre*

At 10:15 that morning, 37-year-old former janitor Mamoru Takuma entered the school armed with a kitchen knife and began stabbing numerous school children and teachers. He killed eight children, mostly between the ages of seven and eight, and seriously wounded thirteen other children and two teachers.
Osaka school massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 21, 2012)

theliq said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



I don't recall riot police ever having to rescue the president of the United States from an angry mob. Maybe you are full of shit about Australi just being better than the US.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 21, 2012)

Ariux said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Australia have a NO GUN CULTURE and we have a better LIFE,of course we do.
> ...



Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 21, 2012)

Noomi said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > What about the millions of us who own guns and obey the law? I own a few, have a carry permit, and I haven't even had a speeding ticket in over 30 years.
> ...



Let me guess, you think we should prevent medical students with really good grades, no history of mental illness, and no criminal history from getting guns because they might shoot up a theater some day. This is why people like you shouldn't comment on complex subjects, you don't think before you post.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 21, 2012)

Noomi said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



The only way to prevent mass shooting is to kill everyone.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 21, 2012)

theliq said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



No it won't.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 21, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Americans need to ask themselves which is more important - their right to own a gun, or preventing mass shootings.
> 
> There is a right answer and a wrong answer here.



Not even a small question, the right to own a gun has saved more lives than mass shootings have taken. What would have prevented this man from using bombs to kill people if he had not had access to guns? Isn't that the preferred method in England where guns are illegal? Aren't they talking about banning knives there now?


----------



## newpolitics (Jul 21, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?
> ...



this person was hardly an outlaw. he was a med-student. the answer is probably, no: this would not have happened if guns were illegal.


----------



## newpolitics (Jul 21, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...



there is no reason to have guns anymore. their recreational use is not justified when this is happening. that recreation should be sacrificed for the greater good of the people, but gun owners are selfish and will not relinquish this "activity," and that's all it is: a hunting trip, or a trip to the range. I won't deny that a certain amount of family bonding is inherent in such activities, but there are other ways to bond, and if this is the only way, then we are simply not willing to be a little more creative or try something else. Compare that marginal benefit of this recreational use to the murderous rampages as we have again seen. The only choice at this point is to drop guns altogether, because simply as a cost/benefit analysis, the costs are simply too high. Gun violence in this country has been a problem for far too long, especially in gang neighborhoods, yet rural folks need to go on hunting trips with their sons and daughters, so urban youth must die. It's so selfish. Nothing more. As far as the idea of bearing arms to protect against the government: if they actually moved on us, a few citizens in their homes would not be a problem for the american army. It would be a minor distraction.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 21, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?
> ...



Except you never hear about this sort of thing in Germany, or Japan, or the UK where gun ownership is a lot more restricted.  

Two things we are going to find out in the next couple of days. 

1) Nearly everyone in James Holmes life knew he was seriously disturbed.  

2) Despite that he was able to get four guns and lots of ammo with relative ease.  

Nothing to see here.  

Oh, by the way, I'm not some hippy who hates guns. I was in the army for 11 years, and probably handled more weapons than most of you have.  But the idea that someone like HOlmes should be able to get a gun with such ease should make us all worry.  

But the only time you guys worry about someone having guns they shouldn't have is if it's a mexican drug dealer and somehow you can blame Obama if you bend your brain back far enough.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 21, 2012)

newpolitics said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



It probably would have happened. If he was determined to do this, he would have done it by whatever means available. If he couldn't get a gun, he might have simply gotten some glass bottles and gasoline, and made Molotov Cocktails. That would have been cheaper and simpler than guns, and probably have been more horrific.

I looked at Colorado's CCW laws and I didn't see anything that bans guns from theaters. Now, there might have been a sign on the door that says "No Guns Allowed" and that sign might have stopped any law abiding citizens from carrying in there and being able to defend themselves, but that sign didn't stop and wouldn't have stopped this guy.

And that's the problem with prohibiting law abiding citizens from carrying: it only stops the law abiding citizens. Anybody who is intent on committing murder or robbery is not going to be stopped by a sign.

Somebody posted the video upthread about the guy down in Florida who stopped a robbery in an internet cafe by shooting the perps and running them out. That's the way it should work. The crooks should fear the citizens, not the other way around.


----------



## chopstiks (Jul 21, 2012)

How a civilian can buy a semi automatic legally, and 6000 rounds defies logic.
16000 gun related deaths in USA compared to 20 a year in Japan where guns are banned.

The fewer the guns, the less the violence.

It's not impossible to control guns - but Americans are determined to protect handgun freedoms.

The pro-gun types will say it is not the presence or absence of guns that matters.. that is true up to a point, it's how guns are treated, which fundamentally starts with how seriously the culture views gun control.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

Noomi said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > What about the millions of us who own guns and obey the law? I own a few, have a carry permit, and I haven't even had a speeding ticket in over 30 years.
> ...



Here is your first misconception, what you want does not matter. You do not have any valid opinion on the laws in the united states.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

Noomi said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



How about less gun free zones, and everybody not panic over the sight of seeing a gun in public.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...



We get rid of one knuckle dragger on SCOTUS. Heller is overturned. We can introduce gun laws with teeth. 

Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...



How about making sure people aren't crazy before they buy guns?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

chopstiks said:


> How a civilian can buy a semi automatic legally, and 6000 rounds defies logic.
> 16000 gun related deaths in USA compared to 20 a year in Japan where guns are banned.
> 
> The fewer the guns, the less the violence.
> ...





> It's not impossible to control guns - but Americans are determined to protect handgun freedoms.


A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed


----------



## idb (Jul 21, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...



Only talking about our country, it's easy to own a gun.
You have to do a short lesson on gun safety - about 2 hours as I recall.
Then you're free to go.
You have to show your license whenever you buy a gun or ammunition.

There is no register of how many or what guns you own - a law that was changed about 25 years ago.
However, if you want to own a handgun or an automatic (and I think military style firearms as well) then you need to register as a collector which imposes  a whole heap of extra checks and responsibilities.

Carrying a weapon in a public place without good cause is an offence.
Carrying a weapon of any sort for self-defence is an offence.
Using or presenting a gun for self defence in any situation will result in a trial.

So, we don't consider our liberties are curtailed because we can own a gun for sporting reasons, which is the only real reason that I can think of for owning one in New Zealand.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



How many mass shooting have there been  at gun shows, gun ranges and/or police stations?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> chopstiks said:
> 
> 
> > How a civilian can buy a semi automatic legally, and 6000 rounds defies logic.
> ...



Somehow, I don't think the Founding Slaveowners had James HOlmes buying an AR-15 and 3000 rounds of 5.56 in mind when they said, "well-regulated militia". 

I think they thought of a militia with an organizational charts and ranks and regulations and such, so they didn't have the crazy person shooting stuff up...  

Now, if they said, "The right to own guns to compensate for tiny penises shall not be infringed", you might actually have an argument there.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Your plan is flawed, you have people like me that refuse your tyranny


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



And the sooner the ATF takes you out of circulation, the better.  

Hey, guy, I frankly don't want to share my streets with gun-weilding crazy people.  I'm not sure why you do.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > chopstiks said:
> ...





> Somehow, I don't think the Founding Slaveowners had James HOlmes buying an AR-15 and 3000 rounds of 5.56 in mind when they said, "well-regulated militia".



Somehow I don't think the founders would have thought we would have had so many restrictive laws in our legal system today.



> Now, if they said, "The right to own guns to compensate for tiny penises shall not be infringed", you might actually have an argument there.



You're an idiot


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I hope you never see the light of another day and I hope it's done by knife.


----------



## chopstiks (Jul 21, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...



Why would anyone need to buy a semi automatic??  Seriously.
That's what I mean by gun Control.


----------



## idb (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > chopstiks said:
> ...



Now, now!
Bigrednec posted a photo of one of his guns a while back and I was thoroughly impressed - and a little intimidated if I'm perfectly honest - by the implication of the size of his cock!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Oh, come on, guy, "overcompensation" is really the issue here, isn't it?  

The founders would also be shocked that women could vote, black people weren't property and the go to treatment for Strep Throat was antibiotics and not bleeding someone.  

It seems that we reject a lot of their other notions, but we accept at face value that the bad syntax of the second Amendment means that unrestricted gun ownership is a good thing, and that even crazy people like Holmes and Loughner should be able to walk in, buy lots of guns, and be free to go on a shooting spree.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Wow, threatening violence, eh?  

Honestly, it seems that we have this gun craziness in this country, which other countries just find bizarre or strange.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 21, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



hey dumbass.....there are gun owners here who seem to be pretty goddamned serious about their guns.....and this includes Democrats......if they came one day to collect them and there were a FEW massacres on that day......it would be a record.....would it not?.....and it would no doubt spur a few more afterwards......try to keep up Cow.....it aint that hard,even Franco is capable of that....


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 21, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



No one is talking about confiscating guns.  

But how about making it harder for crazy people to buy them?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

idb said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...





> Carrying a weapon of any sort for self-defence is an offence.
> Using or presenting a gun for self defence in any situation will result in a trial.



That is really fucked up. I guess it's more civilized to be hacked up with a knife?

Knife crime threatening to become an epidemic | Television New Zealand | News, Sport, Weather, TV ONE, TV2 | TVNZ | NATIONAL News


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 21, 2012)

Peach said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...


my expressed desire?.....your about as stupid as Cow is....you two should form a duo....


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Stalin and Hitler would have loved that plan. Their type of government is exactly what your plan would put us on the path to.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 21, 2012)

Dr.House said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



thank you.....between her and Cow i dont know who has worse comprehension skills....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



What a fucking drama queen. to hope for something is not a threat.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 21, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...



yea i know what you mean.....


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



It already is hard for crazy people to buy them. They show up in the database when a background check is done. Holmes had a clean record until now.

On the other hand, Major Nidal Hasan was all over the radar scope, but the FBI was afraid to touch him because of Political Correctness.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



How about bringing back the death penalty and not allowing crazy people back out on the street?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 21, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



First, private gun ownership was common in Nazi Germany. The guy who actually introduced gun control to Germany was Dwight D. Eisenhower, who ordered the German population disarmed.  

GUn Rate death in Germany -   1.57 per 100,000.  

Gun rate death in the US?  -   10.27 per 100,000.  

so maybe you should quit whining about socialism and realize what we do is kind of stupid.


----------



## newpolitics (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



What??? Why would anyone go to a police station, gun range, or gun show and start shooting, unless you're a terminator? You'd be killed instantly.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Exactly how would that have stopped Holmes yesterday?   He hadn't done anything to merit the DP before yesterday, so that wouldn't have helped, and the guy was to crazy to be deterred by it. 

As far as not letting crazy people back out on the street, I'm all for it.  

So you are going to be for higher taxes on rich people to pay for adequate mental health care in this country?  

Hmmm.. you know, maybe effective background checks and licensing for guns might be cheaper and easier.


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



These things do happen in Germany, the Netherlands, Norway, etc. and many other countries with strict gun laws. Strict gun laws will not stop a determined person from shooting lots of people.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Really?

"The most foolish mistake we could possibly make would be to allow the subject races to possess arms. History shows that all conquerors who have allowed their subject races to carry arms have prepared their own downfall by so doing. Indeed, I would go so far as to say that the supply of arms to the underdogs is a sine qua non for the overthrow of any sovereignty. So let's not have any native militia or native police. German troops alone will bear the sole responsibility for the maintenance of law and order throughout the occupied Russian territories, and a system of military strong-points must be evolved to cover the entire occupied country." --Adolf Hitler


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 21, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



only "rightwingers" kill people......dont you know by now....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Only a dick sucking faggot would mistakenly confuse a dick with a firearm


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



In March 2009 a guy shot dead 16 people at a school and other places in Germany.

It is simply not true that gun laws stop lunatics from perpetrating mass shootings.


----------



## idb (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...



So naturally, the sensible response to the possibility that you might get into a close quarters argument with someone that has a knife is to allow every citizen carry a gun.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Bring back good ol' fashioned public hangings and you'll put a fair amount of fear in these people. As long as they can get life in prison, they know they'll live and get 3 hots and a cot for life.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 21, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



No, it won't.  

BUt it does make it less likely that a crazy person could walk into a Bass Pro Shop, and buy an automatic weapon and 3000 rounds of ammunition.


----------



## idb (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



The Constitution protects crazy people as well.
Nazi!!!!!


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Glass bottles, cotton rags,  and gasoline are readily available.


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



How many rounds did he fire actually?

And compared to Breivik in Norway his "body count" was pretty limited. So the effect of gun laws on these kinds of events is exactly zero.


----------



## idb (Jul 21, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Artevelde said:
> ...



So it's a societal thing?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



It's because of people like you that create mass shootings, with your over reactionary opinion of guns, it's people like you that create the gun free shooting zones


----------



## idb (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Do you think there is too much gun control already?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You know what, you whacks keep saying that, but Lougher was in a Open Carry state, and that didn't stop him. IN fact, one guy almost shot a good samaritan because he didn't know what was going on...

I'm not sure what the real solution is, but I'm pretty sure it isn't "more guns!"


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



How about jumped from behind? knives are not civilized weapons they are brutal and barbaric weapons. What about old people
Knife crime threatening to become an epidemic | Television New Zealand | News, Sport, Weather, TV ONE, TV2 | TVNZ | News Video


----------



## idb (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Well, if you're going to get into scenarios, how would a gun help if you're jumped from behind by an old person with a knife?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 21, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Artevelde said:
> ...



Breivik attempted to purchase guns in Germany and the Czech Republic and was rebuffed.  So, yeah, gun laws slowed him down... 

Not saying that we will totally stop these kinds of things, but making them less common would be good, don't you think?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




Even in that state guns still carry a stigma if it didn't why weren't there more people carrying a gun? People like you create those situations


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 21, 2012)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Don't bring a knife to a gunfight.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Even from behind with a gun you don't make body contact which you the one being attack time to react. Using a knife to attack someone you have to make body contact.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



He's being stupid
I asked him about old people meaning how would they defend against someone attacking them with a knife, and he turns into old people attacking with a knife.


----------



## idb (Jul 21, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Or maybe don't get into a fight at all.

Look, I'm not naive.
I've had to talk my way out of plenty of situations with pissed people.
But if I can't, I'm not too proud to get out of the way and let them carry on swinging their dicks.
What's the better answer...a pre-emptive round through the forehead?


----------



## idb (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



We're talking hypothetical scenarios here aren't we?
Someone jumps you from behind which kind of implies you won't know anything until you're struck.
Fair enough, if they're old as you say you might hear their zimmer frame first but if not...you're doomed.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 21, 2012)

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



The best weapon in the world won't protect you from a lack of situational awareness.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

idb said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...





> What's the better answer...a pre-emptive round through the forehead?



With someone who is trying to steal yes that works for me.


----------



## idb (Jul 21, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Nice!!!!


----------



## idb (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...



Hang on, you've been arguing self defence!
Now you're lowering the bar for use of a firearm.
You suggest stealing...what if someone else suggests failing to give way, would that be reasonable?

You didn't answer my question before...do you think there is too much gun control in the US already?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Even in that state guns still carry a stigma if it didn't why weren't there more people carrying a gun? People like you create those situations



The stigma that carrying a gun is "Wow. That guy is mentally unstable and probably has a small penis for which he is overcompensating".  

Which is probably true.  

Nope.  More guns are not the answer, guy.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Even in that state guns still carry a stigma if it didn't why weren't there more people carrying a gun? People like you create those situations
> ...



Keep the guns away from med students and we'll be fine.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 21, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Keep the guns away from everyone who isn't police or military, we'd be better.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 21, 2012)

My suggestion is stop teaching our kids to hate others and hate themselves in our institutions of higher learning, stop glorifying guns in movies, and stop the media from trying to take advantage of every crisis that happens in the world by using it to some sort of political advantage. 

It's pretty clear what's going on here, even though the left won't admit it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 21, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> My suggestion is stop teaching our kids to hate others and hate themselves in our institutions of higher learning, stop glorifying guns in movies, and stop the media from trying to take advantage of every crisis that happens in the world by using it to some sort of political advantage.
> 
> It's pretty clear what's going on here, even though the left won't admit it.



Oh, please, guy. 

It's not like anyone is actually going to really propose common sense gun laws after this.  

(you know, like making it harder for crazy people to buy guns). 

The NRA has a strangle-hold on our politics.  Besides the Plutocrats, they are the only group that actually has something to show for their support of the GOP. 

This happened because a mentally ill person didn't get the treatment he needed, but he was able to buy four guns and thousands of rounds of ammo and C'Thulhu knows what else. 

To try to put it off like the left is trying to get something by asking how it is this happens is kind of disingenous.   

It's like the right winger who gets caught with a blow-up doll and says, "It's not what it looks like!"


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You want to make a sweeping statement and you haven't a clue what you're talking about. Not every soldier can be trusted with a gun. Same goes for cops.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 21, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



No, but I'd certainly trust them more than the crazy guy who thinks he's a comic book supervillian.  

Maybe we should just stop putting gun shops next to comic book stores..


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 21, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > Gun Free Zone = Victim Zone
> ...



I can remember a time when kids got guns while they were in elementary school and we never heard of any mass shooting back then...the worst that would happen is some kid would shoot a bird for no good reason and get a lecture from everyone and they'd never do it again....


----------



## The Infidel (Jul 21, 2012)

Peach said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Meanwhile YOU are being a nasty little PUKE by saying he was one of ours.... 

FUCK YOU YOU FILTHY BITCH..!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 21, 2012)

Used to be middle-aged white overweight balding postal workers used to kill a dozen people in a McDonalds. Now it's college students that are off their rockers. They're pissed at the world. Our schools are breeding anti-social miscreants. I heard one in* Books A Million *talking about how fucked the Bible was, that it was just a fairytale. What kind of education are they getting these days?


I don't like the way Hollywood glorifies guns and violence. It's part of the reason this guy went off. He had delusions of being *the Joker*. The press claims he got his guns legally. They also want to make the Tea Party look as bad as the Occupy Wall Street protestors. They couldn't wait to point a finger at them. 

With the help of the media the President has sown hatred and divisions in this country. Seems to me almost every one of these killers spent a few years in college before they snapped. 

They claim he's crazy. I think he's a product of his environment. If you subject yourself to as much hatred as I've seen the last 4 years it's no small wonder that someone goes off periodically. The garbage they're dishing to us makes it inevitable. 

Everybody feels it. Something isn't quite right in this country. We feel insecure, unstable. We feel our government is out of control. Nobody feels we can trust anyone. We feel animosity towards some invisible straw-man they call the rich. Hatred is taking over. "Live and let live" has been replaced with "Where's mine". What was once right is now wrong. Our kids support Obama because, and I quote *"He fucks with people"*. Thousands of our kids admire a snake-oil salesman telling them lies because they hate what used to be what was great about this country. They've been brainwashed into thinking this country is the root of all evil. If any of them had stepped one foot out of this country they'd discover this is total hogwash. 

You've got assholes like *Cher* talking about Republicans like Archie Bunker showing unjustifiable hatred to anyone who believes in God or conservatism. It's small wonder her daughter Chastity turned out so confused. With a mother like that living in some Hollywood universe it's no surprise Chad is screwed up. Personally I think she's taken too much coke. 

I rarely watch TV anymore because I can't stand the crap they pass off as entertainment these days. MTV has been turned into a series of parties, sexual adventures, projectile vomiting, ass-backwards lessons on life. Advertizements for birth control. Sex, sex, sex. A solid work ethic has been replaced with "where's mine?" 

They've been telling us for years that pretty soon we'd have homegrown terrorists. The Administration refuses to call any of these lunatics a terrorist, but they have no problem with calling an 80 year old grandma a terrorist just because she's in the Tea Party.

 They want to take away our guns so we can't stop them from taking everything else from us. We've seen it happen in other countries and now it's happening here.


----------



## The Infidel (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > My suggestion is stop teaching our kids to hate others and hate themselves in our institutions of higher learning, stop glorifying guns in movies, and stop the media from trying to take advantage of every crisis that happens in the world by using it to some sort of political advantage.
> ...



So a guy with NO prior criminal record is crazy?

What I am seeing from "most" of the left is not asking how it is this happened, but how can we restrict folks rights a bit more... I mean after all.... we should never let a good crisis go to waste right???


Bottom line is.... this is one of those tragedies that was mostly unavoidable.

Sure tighter security would have helped, but we dont know that just yet. 
Let's let the police do their job and get to the bottom of it and then see if we can change something to help avoid future incidents, but to jump to all these conclusions is heping no one.

We should let the bodies get cold before we start pointing fingers... and the only ones pointing fingers yesterday were the left 

Just see my new  temp. sig


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > My suggestion is stop teaching our kids to hate others and hate themselves in our institutions of higher learning, stop glorifying guns in movies, and stop the media from trying to take advantage of every crisis that happens in the world by using it to some sort of political advantage.
> ...



Guns are not the problem. If they want to kill someone they'll find another way.

In Uganda and Somalia they just hack each other to pieces with machetes.

Somebody wants to kill a bunch of people he can just use rat-poison.


----------



## The Infidel (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



So by your logic.... we should ban all violent movies and books.... that way the "crazy guy" would never see or read anything that might set them off.

Lets also insure we all wear bubble wrap so we dont fall down and scrape our wittle knees 



C'mon man....


----------



## emptystep (Jul 21, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



this is a machete:





this is an AR-15 with drum magazine:


----------



## emptystep (Jul 21, 2012)

This is a glock:


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 21, 2012)

emptystep said:


> This is a glock:



I've got one of those. 

I've got a machete too. Don't need a license for that.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 21, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> emptystep said:
> 
> 
> > This is a glock:
> ...



I'd like a sig 229, that's what I shoot best with, can't afford it though....maybe someday...


----------



## emptystep (Jul 21, 2012)

this is a Remington 870:


----------



## emptystep (Jul 21, 2012)

fifty rounds of Glock ammo:


----------



## emptystep (Jul 21, 2012)

25 12 gauge rounds


----------



## emptystep (Jul 21, 2012)

10 rounds of AR-15 ammo:


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 21, 2012)

Peach said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



That is not the question, how is he an "extremist right" you know "one of their kind?"

You are the one that introduced the politics and accusation, while law enforcement is working on disarming his booby trapped apartment, so please explain. How do you know he is extremist right?


----------



## emptystep (Jul 21, 2012)

This guy had an AR-15, the shotgun, two Glocks, the drum magazine, and 6000 rounds of ammo, at least.

Nope,  no problem here. This is obviously a very regulated industry.


----------



## Peter Dow (Jul 21, 2012)

Election year? No appetite for gun-law reform? That's a shame. 

It's a very bad joke to kill innocent people or to be a governor whose government allows anyone to get so much firepower for their own personal unsupervised use and allows that unnecessary fire-power to be used against defenceless citizens. 





_Photoshop: Compare the Colorado jokers_

I actually support the 2nd amendment to the constitution of the USA - the right bear arms as part of a *well-regulated militia.*

The whole "well-regulated militia" part gets forgotten by the NRA and gun-rights nuts who want to take a good idea too far to the point that individuals can have way more firepower than they ever need for self-defence or to defend their own family in their own home.

To my mind, "well-regulated" would mean regulating against personal automatic weapons. Automatic weapons should be limited to organised police or community defence militia forces on duty. I would support say Church or University or town militias - who would be required to be insured to pay out compensation if any of their guns got misused.

For home defence, single shot shotguns or bolt-action hunting rifles is plenty. No-one needs a personal automatic or semi-automatic assault rifle at home. Such weapons should be held in militia arsenals and only used when militia personnel are on supervised duty.

I don't have all the details sorted out but I just think the laws are too slack right now and it's not what the 2nd amendment calls for.


----------



## emptystep (Jul 21, 2012)

And the whole argument that I have the 2nd admendment rights because someday I might need to shoot a cop is just fucking stupid.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Ariux said:
> ...


In the scheme of things, they figure you are becoming the minority now, and that the bad guy's are becoming the majority, so they have to take your guns, because they want the bad guy's to rule and the good guy's to drool.....They must deliver your guns to the feet of the bad guy's/specific players eventually, as a sacrifice to their new god's/leaders, in hopes that they will be spared come the final take over. They already fear these new god's in which they do worship so out of fear, and so when they (the new god's/leaders) finally take control of the place for which the liberals had somehow given to them or do want out of fear to give to them quickly, then they (the libs) will be safe is what it is all about now for them looking forward. They are now seeing first hand what their new god's minions are all about found in these shootings, and it is casting great fear into them, so they must look for sacrifices to bring to their god's, and if that is our heads on a platter, then they will be happy to oblige. A liberals fears are worst than anyone can imagine, where as they just want to accomodate the wolf, so that maybe they will be spared in the end, this is their ideology and/or thinking sadly enough.

They have gained power through a passive system that has allowed them their power in fairness, but what have they done with their power when they recieved it or rather do control it for a short period of time ? Let the record show and be placed into history for all to see and read, so that the truth shall be known to all about who they are, and how they fear, and in what they have done to this United States of America under their short rule and their fear.


----------



## emptystep (Jul 21, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



So you think I want to take Mauddib's guns? Fuck, I will buy him one for Christmas. 'Regulation' you dumbass!


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Nah, get the scared mentally handicapped democrats and the greedy thieving repubs out of these offices, then we would have a nation again. Until then we are lible to see anything in the coming future of this nation and/or within the small worlds in which we do live in. Oh and also how about putting Prayer back into schools and/or back into the public system, just as an indicator to the young and up and coming, that we still have some sort of goodness in which we practice and believe in, instead of what has now gone on or is going on to date in this nation.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2012)

How about since we have dumbed down the nation so, by paring 26 year old bodies now (who are still on their parents insurance or are allowed to be) with 15 year old or earlier minds, maybe we should outlaw guns to be sold to anyone under the age of 30 years old, and if a 10 year old up to 30 year old is to be in possession of a gun, they must be accompanied now by a 35 year old and above (or) they will be considered in possession of a fire arm illegally ?

I mean the demon-crats and the repentigans have created this mess over time, so I guess measures must be taken in order to bring the nations citizens back up to date with their age and then pared back with their bodies to meet that age in which should be appropriate for making a responsible citizen in this nation again. Right now we have 25 year olds who are 15 year olds in their minds still, living out some sort of twisted fantasies, and being coupled with some sort of disfunctional extremely secularized upbringing, thus creating a cocktail of sorts that is extremely dangerous to society at large as was proven yet again in America.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



If no one has a gun why do the police and military need one?
Maybe one day we have more reports of this if you get your way.
Trial of New Orleans Police Begins in the 2005 Killings of Unarmed Civilians
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/28/us/28orleans.html


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Ft. Hood


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



So you trust the government?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > Jon Benet Ramsey was found with her panties wrapped around her neck. How about we outlaw little girls panties? I'm sure most liberals here would support that anyway, being the sick bunch of bastards that they are.
> ...


Good points in the counter


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2012)

Noomi said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > What about the millions of us who own guns and obey the law? I own a few, have a carry permit, and I haven't even had a speeding ticket in over 30 years.
> ...


Better "Gun" laws yes maybe, but even better would be to have better safe gun technology implemented into the weapons. This area hasn't been explored enough (IMHO) and yet it should be a main priority given the situations and the study of these situations..


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > Jon Benet Ramsey was found with her panties wrapped around her neck. How about we outlaw little girls panties? I'm sure most liberals here would support that anyway, being the sick bunch of bastards that they are.
> ...


Knife killing sprees? Do some research how about it?



> IKEDA, Japan -- Eight children were killed and 15 people injured in Japan's worst school tragedy on Friday when a middle-aged man with a history of mental illness went on a stabbing rampage at an elementary school in western Japan.
> Killing Spree in Japan





> A knife-wielding madman went on a wild killing spree that spilled blood across Brooklyn after he flew into a rage because his stepfather refused to let him drive the family Lexus, authorities said.
> Maksim Gelman, a 23-year-old druggie and "street punk," allegedly stabbed his 54-year-old stepdad to death in the early-morning hours yesterday in their Sheepshead Bay apartment and sped off in the luxury car.
> He resurfaced 12 hours later to kill his ex-girlfriend and her mom, before stabbing another man in a carjacking and running over a pedestrian as he made his getaway, sources said.
> 
> ...





> Monday 29 December 2008
> Fatal stabbings are at a 30-year high, with six knife murders every week, according to new figures obtained by the Conservatives.
> 
> The claim comes as the Government unveils tougher community sentences for knife carriers including forcing offenders to wear high-visibility orange jackets.
> ...





> Girl, 17, admits 30 knife murders
> A 17-year-old schoolgirl has dramatically admitted stabbing 30 men to death - and says she hopes her parents are not upset.
> 
> 
> Read more: Girl, 17, admits 30 knife murders | Metro.co.uk


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Ft hood was a gun free zone.  Solders do not walk around armed on base.


----------



## emptystep (Jul 21, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...



As long as people maintain that the 2nd amendment gives them the right to own a gun which can be used against another human being at any time and place of their choosing safety technology becomes null and void.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

emptystep said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



I don't need words to tell me I have a right to defend myself anyway I so choose too.
But it is nice to have it written down on paper.


----------



## emptystep (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> emptystep said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



And I feel I need to protect myself from you, hypothectically speaking. Now I can either go purchase a higher powered rifle or I can trust government regulation so I can live my life in peace and not waste my money on a personal arsenal.


----------



## Full-Auto (Jul 21, 2012)

emptystep said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > emptystep said:
> ...



SO IT COMES DOWN TO PASSING OFF YOUR PERSONAL PROTECTION RESPONSIBILITIES TO GOVERNMENT.

The very entity that provided guns to the Mexican cartels.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Yup....keep em away from everyone but the police and military.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2012)

theliq said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


Nope you are wrong big time, because it would be better to create smart technology that places timers and tracking on these weapons (all of them). By placing timers on these weapons, it would be one part of the safety ideas that are needed so desperately in controlling the situations at large now in the country, and tracking would be another.  In my opinion, internal timers can be placed on board these semi-automatic weapons, that would allow them to only shoot two rounds, before a one minute timer delay would disable the firing mechanism for one minute, and then once the one minute is up,  the weapon becomes functional again for the next two rounds to be fired. A function key could be allowed to be held by gun ranges only, that could be placed into the timer to increase the rounds to 10 rounds before the timer would again activate under gun range conditions. Otherwise under a highly strict enviroment, and by way of a key, the weapons could be made functional for the range in which the gun owner would be at that day wanting to shoot. When the owner is done shooting at the range, the weapon would be returned to it's two round one minute timer setting by the range officer.

The purpose of the on board timer would be to give people the time to subdue or jump a would be killer, if he were to decide to go about making plans for a mass shooting and then acting upon those plans, where as we would then have weapons that have new technology on board, in which would quickly force the person into a less likely alternative for killing people in large numbers by way of a semi-automatic weapon or weapons to be carried such as with this AR-15 and drum clip etc. 

Now handguns may have to have a more strict setting in the timer, because they can be carried and concealed far better, and can have the same affect in a close range senario as what we had with the theater setting also. Handguns as in automatic glocks, 9.mm's etc. would have two rounds then a five minute setting with a noise detection on board as well, in which would disable the weapon being fired for five minutes (cool off period), as well as anyother handgun being concealed next to it, all due to the noise safety on board detection mechanism. So lets say that a gunmen were to grab another handgun in between the one he has already fired, that has been disabled by the timer in which he had shot the first two rounds from, then the gun grabbed next would be also under the timer firing mechanism disabler, and this all due to the on board noise detection system in which disabled it by a timer as well when heard the shot from the first gun fired....Now we have sucessfully adressed the situation with smart technology, and rendered the likelyhood of guns being used in mass killings to zero, and this by having such technology implemented in all weapons of this sort by government mandate and/or law. Police and military weapons would not be subjected to this (((unless))) for internal reasons, it could be studied enough to understand the ramifications of timers also being used on their weapons as well while in country. The only reason this would be studied or considered, is due to the belief that some military and/or police weapons could somehow end up in the hands of criminals without any restrictions on board back out on the streets. 

In summary: A plotter would have to plan to carry more weapons because of this technology being implemented in all weapons that are semi-automatic, thus making him more visable and vulnerable to detection. Tracking devices would give the exact location of the shooter instantly, once the gun is reported to have fired the first round, thus instantly giving the location to law enforcement, in which either were to be reported by a citizen or by law enforcement themselves when keying in the code in which was indicated by a flag up on a super computer designed to hold all the trackers and their weapons information specific to the on board tracker, and this in the case of a shooting occuring at any location that a shot or shots would have been fired from any location.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

emptystep said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > emptystep said:
> ...



Well good I suggest you be armed at all times because I am. My neighbors love me they tell me they sleep easily every night when they know I'm home.

But anyway you're a fucking idiot for two reasons you think you need to be armed because of me when I said I have a right to defend myself anyway I so choose, and 2. you trust the government.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuhKCiY-lu0&feature=related]Armed Homeowner Shoots Robbers During Daytime Invasion (AZ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## emptystep (Jul 21, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> emptystep said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



???????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

emptystep said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > emptystep said:
> ...


That exactly what you said you trust the government


----------



## Full-Auto (Jul 21, 2012)

emptystep said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > emptystep said:
> ...



It was very clear. You choose to put your faith in government to keep you safe.

An adage comes to mind.  Something about those that wish to give up liberty for safety deserve neither.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> emptystep said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...



You noticed he left out this part of your post?



> The very entity that provided guns to the Mexican cartels.


----------



## emptystep (Jul 21, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> emptystep said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...



Do you stand outside your house with a bucket of water and walk your mail to its destination?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

emptystep said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > emptystep said:
> ...


emptystep, is more like empty head.


----------



## Full-Auto (Jul 21, 2012)

emptystep said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > emptystep said:
> ...



Bring it in from the left field bleachers.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2012)

emptystep said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


No it doesn't, so think about what you just said and maybe go back and regroup, because that made no sense at all in what you just said in regards to implementing safe technology into guns..


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 21, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...



Maybe you should stick to demanding Mitt Romney's tax returns.


----------



## emptystep (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> emptystep said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...



ABOUT DAMN TIME!!! First heard that in the 2004 election!


----------



## emptystep (Jul 21, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> emptystep said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...



Firemen are socialists?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 21, 2012)

I used to trust the government and I didn't have any guns at all.   Now the government is deliberately releasing known violent criminals out of prison and I don't trust the government any more.  I saw the government approve of a couple of black guys with bats threatening people who wanted to vote.  The government is no longer trustworthy enough to hand over my person safety.


----------



## emptystep (Jul 21, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Maybe you should stick to demanding Mitt Romney's tax returns.



He's right. Where are those tax returns anyway?

Why do you have Harry Potter surrounding SF patches. I could put up my own SF patches but does that make me cooler?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Maybe you should point out where I am wrong, instead of making a doofus out of yourself with statements like that...


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> I used to trust the government and I didn't have any guns at all.   Now the government is deliberately releasing known violent criminals out of prison and I don't trust the government any more.  I saw the government approve of a couple of black guys with bats threatening people who wanted to vote.  The government is no longer trustworthy enough to hand over my person safety.


Yes, and this is why the nation needs a change this election... Obama was being elected when this happened, so there wasn't really much he could do about that at the time of the voting, but he sure could have adressed it once he was the President, but he just didn't..


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > I used to trust the government and I didn't have any guns at all.   Now the government is deliberately releasing known violent criminals out of prison and I don't trust the government any more.  I saw the government approve of a couple of black guys with bats threatening people who wanted to vote.  The government is no longer trustworthy enough to hand over my person safety.
> ...



While we wait for the change I stick with me defending myself as I choose too.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 21, 2012)

newpolitics said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



All the explosives he has wired up in his apartment are legal?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 21, 2012)

Prostitution is against the law, marijuana is against the law, cocaine is against the law, some counties ban alcohol. I bet you I can find all of it and get supplies of it.

Banning guns would just mean the shooter would have gotten his guns differently or used bombs which is what he had knowledge of.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 21, 2012)

newpolitics said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Self defense is not a recreational use of guns. What you don't seem to understand is that guns save lives more often than they take them. I will admit that it is highly unlikely anyone who is not combat trained would have been able to react to, and take down, Holmes when he entered the theater, but it is not inconceivable that Aurora Colorado is home to a few vets. This guy was not a typical person, he was a med student, and really smart. He wired his apartment with explosives, those are illegal, and take time to manufacture. 

Tell me something, how do you figure that 10 deaths stack up against the fact that guns being in the hands of every day citizens saves hundreds of lives every year? Explain what cost benefit analysis you actually used that causes that to make sense.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Correction, you never hear about it.

I however, do. The reason you don't is you get your news from people who believe that banning guns stops this type of thing. I get mine from people that actually think.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/7936817.stm


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 21, 2012)

chopstiks said:


> How a civilian can buy a semi automatic legally, and 6000 rounds defies logic.
> 16000 gun related deaths in USA compared to 20 a year in Japan where guns are banned.
> 
> The fewer the guns, the less the violence.
> ...



Do you know what semi-automatic means?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2012)

Peter Dow said:


> Election year? No appetite for gun-law reform? That's a shame.
> 
> It's a very bad joke to kill innocent people or to be a governor whose government allows anyone to get so much firepower for their own personal unsupervised use and allows that unnecessary fire-power to be used against defenceless citizens.
> 
> ...


And for whence does that well regulated militia come from, you know the one that is suppose to keep government in check when it decides to become tyrannical and oppressive over and above the freedom and liberty of the citizens of this United States ? Could the government adress it's own problems from within, otherwise to point a gun to it's own head in order to straighten itself back out once over the edge to far ? The citizens have held the key to government staying in check thus far in various ways aforded to them by the constitution, and by laws in which the President swears by, and takes and oath to up hold, because in the freedom that the good citizens have in this nation, it doesn't allow the government to keep the citizens all nice and cozy into a little controlled box in which it may want to keep them if decides to go rogue finally. 

Keeping government scratching it's head just a little bit is best for the good citizens of this nation, but the government flooding the pool with many concocketed potions coming in from all directions now, is forcing the American swimmers to one side of the pool, and ultimately into the box in which it wants them all into finally...

How does America keep the other nuclear nations at bay ? It is by keeping a healthy amount of weapons and technology available as a counter found as just one aspect of that situation, and it does this in order to keep it all on an even keel in the world. It's the same with us, where as if the government gets us anymore vulnerable than we already are, and then it is found that it has plans for this nation that no longer represents the will of the nation, then it can implement such plans without resistance at all coming from we the people if were not to agree with them. Our voting booth has been our best weapon to keep government in check so far in this nation, but what happens when that is no longer the case ?  Who is the militia being spoken about in those prophetic words written so long ago?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Strange.

Since Heller crime and murder rates have gone down, but you want to overturn something that has resulted in more people living longer lives. 

At least we know you aren't smart.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



How about making sure people aren't stupid before they post?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 21, 2012)

idb said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



It is illegal to defend yourself in New Zealand? If someone breaks into your home you are required to simply let them kill you and rape your wife? And you think gun laws in the US are stupid?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > chopstiks said:
> ...



Somehow, I think they had assholes like you in mind when they wrote the 1st Amendment.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


Not comparing anything with anything, but rather adressing the ways in which to help stop a mass killing (yes the wounded are also included in the numbers as well, so it best not to try and water down the numbers with just ten killed), from being so efficient and precise by a radical killer in these ways.

To not explore ways to stop this without banning weapons or guns from responsible citizens as being the key always, is to place ones head in the sand until the day comes when the liberals finally reach their fictional blissful state of government being in total control, in which they think is somehow a good thing, in which they hope for someday to come out of all of this.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...



The fucked up part is that he can't even use a knife for self defense, he has to let them kill him.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...



They call us Americans crazy.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...




you both are definitely loud and stupid.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

Peter Dow said:


> Election year? No appetite for gun-law reform? That's a shame.
> 
> It's a very bad joke to kill innocent people or to be a governor whose government allows anyone to get so much firepower for their own personal unsupervised use and allows that unnecessary fire-power to be used against defenceless citizens.
> 
> ...



I know your tactic it's not pro second amendment. The militia consist of the PEOPLE.
The second amendment does not say


> A well regulated militia by congress being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed


It says


> A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed


Now why would the founders put control of the militia in the hands of the government if the second amendment was supposed to prevent tyranny of the government? 

Regulate back then does not mean what it does today.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 21, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Not comparing anything with anything, but rather adressing the ways in which to help stop a mass killing (yes the wounded are also included in the numbers as well, so it best not to try and water down the numbers with just ten killed), from being so efficient and precise by a radical killer in these ways.



Newpolitics used the term cost benefit analysis. Unless you want to  fracking defend his position stay the frack out of a conversation you  are not paying attention to.



beagle9 said:


> To not explore ways to stop this without banning weapons or guns from responsible citizens as being the key always, is to place ones head in the sand until the day comes when the liberals finally reach their fictional blissful state of government being in total control, in which they think is somehow a good thing, in which they hope for someday to come out of all of this.



More people die as a result of car accidents than gun violence. Do you know of anyone that has ever called for a ban of cars as a result of someone doing something stupid with them? Does anyone demand that the government do background checks on drivers every time someone runs a red light and kills a child? Does anyone demand that they keep crazy people from buying a car? 

Until you are willing to treat cars like guns you have no business discussing the issues here. I want everyone to be able to buy a gun as easily as they buy a car.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 21, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Guns are not the problem. If they want to kill someone they'll find another way.
> 
> In Uganda and Somalia they just hack each other to pieces with machetes.
> 
> Somebody wants to kill a bunch of people he can just use rat-poison.



Uganda and Somalia are failed states...  Is that really the best comparison you can come up with?  

Fact is, people with guns can kill a lot easier than people without guns.  This is just a fact of life. Which is why we should sensibly restrict gun ownership to responsible people with a real need.  

Not crazy people. 

Not gun nuts "compensating" for their "Shortcomings".


----------



## Borillar (Jul 21, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Not comparing anything with anything, but rather adressing the ways in which to help stop a mass killing (yes the wounded are also included in the numbers as well, so it best not to try and water down the numbers with just ten killed), from being so efficient and precise by a radical killer in these ways.
> ...



Does this mean you are for gun registration? Cars have to be registered. Does this mean gun owners should be licensed? Drivers need a license. Does this mean you want firearms safety inspected? Cars need that. Does this mean that gun owners should carry liability insurance? Drivers need that. Should gun owners have their license to own guns taken away if drunk? Maybe guns should be treated like cars.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 21, 2012)

Borillar said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Cars are only required to be registered if you use them on public roads, want to try again?


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 21, 2012)

emptystep said:


> And the whole argument that I have the 2nd admendment rights because someday I might need to shoot a cop is just fucking stupid.



You never know.

The Battle of Athens(TN,1946)


----------



## Borillar (Jul 21, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



So, is your argument that guns should only be required to be registered if you shoot them in public theaters?


----------



## Borillar (Jul 21, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



How are people killed in car accidents if they are not driving them on public roads? Do you have red lights out in the middle of cow pastures that you run through?


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 21, 2012)

Borillar said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



You've obviously never been around a farm. Many have trucks for "farm use". There have been several fatal tractor rollovers in my area this year.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Not comparing anything with anything, but rather adressing the ways in which to help stop a mass killing (yes the wounded are also included in the numbers as well, so it best not to try and water down the numbers with just ten killed), from being so efficient and precise by a radical killer in these ways.
> ...



Cars don't kill people in one mass killing by the hands of a gunman armed to the teeth, so you are a complete moron to even equate the two in the same conversation...Just saying!

Oh and I will jump into any conversation I choose to, and I will respond to anyone who makes  a post directed at me.... Don't ever suggest anyone excuse themselves from a conversation on this site, because who are you to make such a request in the first place ?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 21, 2012)

Peach said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



cant believe you took what i said seriously....


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 21, 2012)

There is no Constitiutional right to own a car.  Driving a car is not a right, it is a privilege.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 21, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



I'm more apt to listen to him over your nonsensical ramblings.

We live in a free society, as such we have responsibilities to others, it also has risks, are we willing to give up rights and liberty to falsely reduce risk?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Guns are not the problem. If they want to kill someone they'll find another way.
> ...



You can make a bomb out of common chemicals. The police are still trying to defuse all of the booby-traps in this pricks apartment.

If you want them going off all over the place go ahead and take away gun rights.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 21, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



You are absolutely right, cars don't kill people, idiot drivers do. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxO4419tYsg]psycho plows through crowd - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_HWw8ifZcY]Driver runs over several cyclists ( Warning ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2012)

The best smart technology to emplore first on weapons, would be a tracking device built into it, that is linked to a super computer back at central dispatch in all major cities (just like the ON-Star system that is in GM vehicles now). The device would alert dispatch by way of a flag being lit up red up on a screen once the gun is discharged. At the same time GPS would be activated giving the exact location of the address and person that discharged the weapon or gun. 

All registered weapons would be brought to a designated location for GPS to be mounted on board the weapon free, and all confiscated weapons found in crimes or picked up off of the street will be introduced to the technology as well, and then re-sold to responsible gun owners with the new technology on board. The stock could be where the batteries will go that will operate the new technology (keeping the gun on line). These batteries would be kept current just like the batteries in ones smoke alarm or security system. If a gun goes off grid due to low batteries and such, then a call will be generated by dispatch, in order to find out what has happend to it. 

Gun ranges and other authorized locations for shooting weapons could be listed on screen, and this would be in order that these locations would be accepted as proper locations for the guns to be used without prompting a response by dispatch once see the location of the gun being fired or a gun owner could simply call in the location prior to use. A temporary number/permit could be assigned to him or her for the location whether it is for hunting, skeet or target practice, where as a registration would be looked up and the authorization would be granted for that location if everything checks out properly. 

If a gun is stolen, immediately it would be located by dispatch, where next an alert would be sounded to police in the area of the weapon's location.

If the tracking device is attemped to be removed without a proper tool or athorized method, the gun would be rendered non-usable or non-operational due to this attempt.

These are win win situations for legal responsible gun owners and law enforcement in battling this kind of epidemic going on in this nation now.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


I don't know, why don't you ask the families of the victims at that theater what they might think of your attitude on this.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


Are we talking about cars here or guns in the hands of killers who wish to do mass murder with guns or weapons of this nature ? We can cover cars just as well, but right now it is a distraction or tactic in which is now being used by you in order to skate the gun problem that is being talked about in light of the killing at the theater.... How about keeping it on topic... B/


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 21, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> The best smart technology to emplore first on weapons, would be a tracking device built into it, that is linked to a super computer back at central dispatch in all major cities (just like the ON-Star system that is in GM vehicles now). The device would alert dispatch by way of a flag being lit up red up on a screen once the gun is discharged. At the same time GPS would be activated giving the exact location of the address and person that discharged the weapon or gun.
> 
> All registered weapons would be brought to a designated location for GPS to be mounted on board the weapon free, and all confiscated weapons found in crimes or picked up off of the street will be introduced to the technology as well, and then re-sold to responsible gun owners with the new technology on board. The stock could be where the batteries will go that will operate the new technology (keeping the gun on line). These batteries would be kept current just like the batteries in ones smoke alarm or security system. If a gun goes off grid due to low batteries and such, then a call will be generated by dispatch, in order to find out what has happend to it.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I want the government to know I have guns and exactly where they are so that when they come for me, they can take me without a fight....


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 21, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



The will all have different opinions based on their life experiences and are not on this forum, I bet you could answer the question though.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > The best smart technology to emplore first on weapons, would be a tracking device built into it, that is linked to a super computer back at central dispatch in all major cities (just like the ON-Star system that is in GM vehicles now). The device would alert dispatch by way of a flag being lit up red up on a screen once the gun is discharged. At the same time GPS would be activated giving the exact location of the address and person that discharged the weapon or gun.
> ...


Is that what is going to happen in the near future in America, our government will soon be coming to get all of us next (the responsible gun owners), where as there will then be a huge fight that will soon follow in this attempt ? How about if we the people run this system ourselves, instead of the government ? This system could be great just like the independent run "ON STAR SYSTEM" is by GM or other security systems operated by private enterprize for our safety and security in our neighborhoods or for our personal affects and property, and this in order to protect our familes and our ownership of these weapons from theft, thieves, killers and so on and so forth ? If the government asked us to create and run such a system in which they would help fund if we needed, would that be ok ?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 21, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



I am talking about idiots that think guns kill people, but ignore the fact that more people die in car crashes.


----------



## Ariux (Jul 21, 2012)

_6yr-old Killed in Colorado Shooting in ICU._

One good thing from this shooting is a 6yr-old was killed and spared being raised by a mom who would take a little girl to a midnight showing of a PG-13 movie.  I bet the shooter's mom took him to PG-13 movies when he was 6.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Ok, we don't have to give up anything, but there is nothing wrong with improving all of Americans lives in this nation, be it in anyway that we can, and that is what God gave us a mind for, but some people are stuck in a rut, and want the status quoe to prevail no matter what fault in which the status quoe has, because it has not kept pace with the times and the people who now live in this nation in and amongst us. Are you willing to be backed up all the way to your property lines in America, in which will be the only America that you will have left (or) are you willing to work for all of America staying safe free and the best place in the world in which to live, by putting your head to work in order to solve problems before they come to you last refuge in America (your own doorstep)???


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


Apples and Oranges here, right now we are talking about guns not cars...


----------



## chopstiks (Jul 21, 2012)

Some of the posts on here are quite frankly.... frightening.
"Cars, Machetes, Rat Poison all kill people too". 
I enjoy people's opinions but instead we have people pointing out other ways to kill people, and how No Guns in other countries still results in deaths - all to Win An Argument. 

The hypothetical scenarios to defend gun use... predictable.

The Romney versus Obama versus Left versus Right debates.. tedious. 

When you strip back all the nonsense and self entitlement and 'maybe' scenarios on here, you're faced with a real easy question... yet one that forces America to stop pointing fingers at everyone and everything else, look at themselves in the mirror and take some responsibility:-

WHY DOES ANYONE NEED AN AR-15 WEAPON?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 21, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



No, we are not. You are talking about guns, I am talking about idiots.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 21, 2012)

Peach said:


> Man, the extremist right is perhaps unsettled, one of their kind committed mass murder, and the only replies are "I'll kill anybody who takes MY guns away!" & mindless attempts at insults.


Peach, that's one of the sickest things I've ever read on a political board. Where do you get off?


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 21, 2012)

A possible solution occurred to be this afternoon.  It seems these guys are always loners.  So why not require four friends sign your permit application and submit letters about your stability and social abilities?

Also, I'd like to see all references to the shooters name removed from the media.  Fame can be one less reason to kill people.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Not comparing anything with anything, but rather adressing the ways in which to help stop a mass killing (yes the wounded are also included in the numbers as well, so it best not to try and water down the numbers with just ten killed), from being so efficient and precise by a radical killer in these ways.
> ...


Hmmmm, I may need to re-clarify a statement in which I wrote or make it better understood than what I did when wrote it - It should have read "To not explore ways to stop these acts without having to ban weapons or guns from responsible citizens, should be the key and goal always to keeping our rights to bare or own firearms" - It should be interpreted in this way.... By not exploring ways to keep guns out of the hands of the bad guys or using technology to protect gun ownership for the good guy's, we will lose our ability to keep the guns in which we desire to keep eventually, by a government who would over reach it's boundaries, because we refuse to do what is needed ourselves to help in these situations or areas in which are getting out of control.

The statement above was not to ban weapons or guns from responsible citizens, but rather to help to keep our gun rights, by thinking of ways to always make them safer and more out of reach from the bad guy's. I can see how it may have been taken wrong in the way that I had wrote or phrased the statement or sentence after re-read by me, so sorry if I had created a bit of confusion yall.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> A possible solution occurred to be this afternoon.  It seems these guys are always loners.  So why not require four friends sign your permit application and submit letters about your stability and social abilities?
> 
> Also, I'd like to see all references to the shooters name removed from the media.  Fame can be one less reason to kill people.


Yes, anything to help, otherwise by making it maybe one step harder for these cats to do or to get away with what they do in the end.

These are the kinds of post I like, where people are thinking for and about solutions, even if they are small contributions, but are contributions none the less.


To respond - Most people can easily get friends to vouch for them in almost anything, especailly if you have never had a record or indicated signs around them that would indicate a problem.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 21, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> The best smart technology to emplore first on weapons, would be a tracking device built into it, that is linked to a super computer back at central dispatch in all major cities (just like the ON-Star system that is in GM vehicles now). The device would alert dispatch by way of a flag being lit up red up on a screen once the gun is discharged. At the same time GPS would be activated giving the exact location of the address and person that discharged the weapon or gun.
> 
> All registered weapons would be brought to a designated location for GPS to be mounted on board the weapon free, and all confiscated weapons found in crimes or picked up off of the street will be introduced to the technology as well, and then re-sold to responsible gun owners with the new technology on board. The stock could be where the batteries will go that will operate the new technology (keeping the gun on line). These batteries would be kept current just like the batteries in ones smoke alarm or security system. If a gun goes off grid due to low batteries and such, then a call will be generated by dispatch, in order to find out what has happend to it.
> 
> ...



Just...no. And I say that as someone whose home was burglarized 18 years ago and some guns were stolen.

I don't even like the fact that my phone can function as a tracking device. As long as I'm not breaking any laws, I don't want the government's nose up my ass.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


Stay on topic or your guns might be taken away soon....They could be if solutions aren't continually looked at, just like the trigger locks and such that were placed on weapons, so that children wouldnot end up shooting themselves with a parents weapon, in which also was a serious problem not so long ago. That was a good move and everyone accepted it...


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > The best smart technology to emplore first on weapons, would be a tracking device built into it, that is linked to a super computer back at central dispatch in all major cities (just like the ON-Star system that is in GM vehicles now). The device would alert dispatch by way of a flag being lit up red up on a screen once the gun is discharged. At the same time GPS would be activated giving the exact location of the address and person that discharged the weapon or gun.
> ...


What about the citizens running the program then ?


----------



## Peach (Jul 21, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Man, the extremist right is perhaps unsettled, one of their kind committed mass murder, and the only replies are "I'll kill anybody who takes MY guns away!" & mindless attempts at insults.
> ...



I agree, I didn't write about guns being taken away however, others have.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > The best smart technology to emplore first on weapons, would be a tracking device built into it, that is linked to a super computer back at central dispatch in all major cities (just like the ON-Star system that is in GM vehicles now). The device would alert dispatch by way of a flag being lit up red up on a screen once the gun is discharged. At the same time GPS would be activated giving the exact location of the address and person that discharged the weapon or gun.
> ...


Phones and guns are not the same issue, but I take your point... It shouldn't excuse you however, from having a solutional based thinking on this topic, so do you have any ideas to add that could help, or are you just concerned about yourself and your guns ?


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 21, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Oh, you mean sort of like a privately owned cell phone company?

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/15/sunday-review/thats-not-my-phone-its-my-tracker.html

Get the point?


----------



## Peach (Jul 21, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Today I heard someone blame movies & TV shows for the killings; anything but the guns.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 21, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



I have a solution. Have laws that prohibit convicted felons and anyone with a serious psychiatric history from owning guns and enter them into a database where gun shops can run a background check at the time of purchase.

Oh, wait, we're already doing that.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 21, 2012)

Peach said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...



I blame the shooters. Nobody is responsible for their actions but themselves.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...


So what is it then, just let the situation remain unchanged until next it comes to a city nearest to you ?

What would you think if it was your friends and family members in that theater, especially as you would also know that this has been linked now to a pattern that has now emerged in this nation, in which is being found more and more and more as a serious situation that has been growing in America ?

What is it then, as long as it can't be seen or felt from your house, just let it be or let it go ?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Shooters can't be shooters without guns, so what solutions do you have in dealing with them not getting these guns, in so that they cannot become shooters ? Reading minds is out of the question, and background checks are also out of the question, so smart technology is the only solution I have, in which can make the gun smarter than the shooter, and this is a great thing.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 21, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



These kinds of things have affected my family. I had a cousin that I was close to who was murdered several years ago.

How about exercising the death penalty? Give it some bite. Don't just humanely strap them to a table, sedate them, and give them an IV injection that stops their heart. Hang them. Strap them to an electric chair and fry them. Hell, the guillotine works quite effectively.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 21, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Drunk drivers can't be drunk drivers without cars. Is it the car's fault?


----------



## Peach (Jul 21, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



You are correct, but the glorification of violence is of no assistance is turning the vulnerable away from the death course. A surprising editorial from the New York DAILY NEWS today, blaming not only Obama & Romney, but the sacred NRA as well.

Blood on hands of Obama, Mitt and NRA!   - NY Daily News


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 21, 2012)

Peach said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



And once again, the left-wing media blames everybody but the guy who pulled the trigger. Who gets blamed next? His mother for not breast feeding him enough when he was baby?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...


Yes, I've said that we need to get tougher on crime by way of the death penalty for sure, even to reinstate it where it has been taken away. This would defintely be an eye opener for those who think we are soft on crime, even crimes that are horrific sadly enough, it seems that the left has sympothy for the devil shockingly. It is a grave problem in this nation as well, where we somehow think that we are punishing these perps by placing them in prison afterwards, where as they can develope a whole new life for themselves in that situation again, complete with friends and supporters and even access to the internet in some cases, but for their victims all they remember before their death was complete terror and then death at the hands of these punks and cowards in life. I agree, but until we have enough people on our side again, other avenues must be explored as well..


----------



## Indofred (Jul 21, 2012)

Peach said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Today I heard someone blame movies & TV shows for the killings; anything but the guns.
> ...


----------



## Ariux (Jul 21, 2012)

If only guns were illegal... he would forced to buy guns on the  black market or to building bombs.  Imagine how much fun he could have had with a 40 gallon drum (disguised as a trash can) of gasoline dumped in the theater and then ignited.   A hundred killed and the survivors left with agonizing and disfiguring burns.

In spite of gas prices, this would have been cheaper and easier than buying the guns.  

Let's pray that all the dead are Democrats.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...


Not taking the keys away before they leave the bar or home or what ever, gives them the very thing in which they use to do the killing with as a drunk driver. Many are not able to take away the keys from a drunk driver, and that is why it is being taken to another level in technology, where as there is sniffing devices being tested in cars now, that if a person is drunk, then the car will detect it, and therefore shut down on the drunk before driving it away. Not full proof I imagine by any stretch of the imagination, but at least it is being attempted and then tested in order to someday solve a horrible problem that also exist in America.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 21, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Like what? Infringing on the rights of innocent, law-abiding citizens?

No! Stick it to the perps who commit the crimes and leave the rest of us alone!


----------



## Peach (Jul 21, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...



The Daily News is far from "liberal". Humans seek out answers to those acts beyond the comprehension of most. I want to scream WHY? to him. HOW COULD YOU? The desire to kill another human is alien to me.


----------



## Borillar (Jul 21, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Oh please... The contention was that far more people are killed in car crashes than firearms and now you are moving the goalposts to tractors and farm trucks because they aren't registered? Very disingenuous. 

Another poster wanted guns treated like cars. That is actually a reasonable suggestion. Cars have to be registered if you are going to use them on the road, which is where 99.99999% of cars are used. Drivers have to be licensed and a fair percentage of drivers probably went through safe driving programs. Drivers have to carry liability insurance on their cars, so that if they hurt someone or damage property, they can be compensated. You have to be at least 15 or 16 years old to get a drivers license. Licenses can be taken away if a driver is irresponsible.

 Now look at guns... Guns don't have to be registered. Gun owners don't have to undergo any training, have a license, or carry insurance. You have to be 18 to purchase a gun. Is it not a reasonable expectation that gun owners register their weapons, undergo training classes in how to safely handle and use their guns, and carry liability insurance in case they accidentally hurt someone or destroy property?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2012)

Indofred said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...


What about the law abiding citizens getting back into the game again, instead of cowering in the shadows hoping someone else will take care of all these problems for them, hmmmmmm like government maybe ? It is the very reasoning in which I have for using smart technology, because the law abiding citizens have been absent for to long now, and they are contributing nothing anymore to solve these problems so it seems.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Okay.

You have a nice collection.   All in good condition.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 21, 2012)

Borillar said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



I answered your comment that not all vehicle accidents occur on a highway.

There's no need for guns to be registered. There are receipts for their sale. How do you think the cops found out so quickly where Holmes bought his? Same goes for all the ammo and even the body armor that he bought. This crime is barely 48 hours old and the police already know where he bought all of it and have for a day or so. There is a recorded transaction of Holmes' background check on record with Colorado's state police. The gun shops where he bought them have to keep the records with their serial numbers for X number of years. 

Want a hunting license? You'll probably have to pass a hunter safety class. Want a carry permit? You'll probably have to pass a class for that too. And pass a criminal background check. And be fingerprinted. 

Is the system perfect? No, and it never will be. But that's no excuse to infringe on the rights of law abiding citizens.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2012)

MikeK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Those aren't mine but I do have one of each.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 21, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



There is no way to keep guns out of the hands of bad guys, any attempt to do so will result in taking them away from law abiding citizens.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 21, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Nope.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 21, 2012)

Peach said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...



Why blame anyone or anything but the person that does the killing?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 21, 2012)

Indofred said:


> The guns don't kill anyone.
> The bloody idiots who feel the need to be tooled up kill people.
> 
> Private gun ownership is a relic from the wild west and should be stopped right now.
> ...



Or it could have resulted in something worse because he would have been forced to use explosives instead of guns.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 21, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Funny how you want to push your foreign beliefs on us Americans.
> 
> Why don't you mind your own fucken business?



Wonder how the Japanese, Iraqis and Afghani's feel about your thoughts...

..Moron...


----------



## Ariux (Jul 22, 2012)

amfree4all said:


> *The Swiss have the right idea about firearms » Evansville Courier & Press*



Although, the Swiss need to stop letting in those f-ing colds (coons) from Africa.  These  "immigrants" are a crime wave and in Switzerland, the majority of crimes are committed by non-Swiss.  

We're upset that some cracker shot up a move theater (killing a bunch of white people), while Afros run around and kill more than that _every day_.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 22, 2012)

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



America has 10 times the population of Australia, you dolt.


----------



## Ariux (Jul 22, 2012)

Doesn't this shooter look a bit like a young Jew?


----------



## IndependntLogic (Jul 22, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?



Yes - if the ban wasn't enforced and the penalties for those actually prosecuted were zilch - which is pretty much the case here. 
I'll give you an example or two and then the opposing views on what makes sense.
In Arizona, you can buy 50 AR-15 assault rifles and ten minutes later, sell them to a guy who has been convicted of murder - as long as you don't ask him about it and therefore, don't know he is a convicted murderer.
In Los Angeles, police can pull over a known member of the Crips, Bloods or other gang - find him wearing a wig and disguise and carrying an illegally purchased gun. As long as he hasn't been convicted of a felony yet, he'll plea bargain out in an hour because he hasn't actually killed somone... yet.
As long as you can pass the background check one time, you can become an arms dealer without owning a store or anything. You have less than a 1% chance of ever being investigated. Then you can sell pistols, sniper rifles, assault rifles, silencers (ecause you know, that's so necessary for defense) and whatever. Do these people sell guns illegally? Duh. 
So it's not a matter of laws. It's a matter of enforcement.
Extreme Liberals have a solution to America's Gun Violence Problem: They want to ban all guns but they are fairly rare.
Moderate LibDems, Moderates and Indies Liberals have a solution to America's Gun Violence Problem: They think gun ownershio is fine but carrying machine guns into the kindergarten or better yet, the bar where you go get drunk, is just plain foolish. I agree. I own a gun but don't take it to the movies or anywhere in the city. It's at home.
Conservatives Liberals have a solution to America's Gun Violence Problem: More guns. I'm not kidding. Oh and less laws. If our laws and their enforcement is too weak now, the solution is to make even less of them. You'll hear cute little chants they've been taught like "If guns are illegal only criminals wil have guns." Well duh. And if child porn is illegal, only criminals will have child porn. So should we make it legal? The anti-logic of this is almost amusing. Oh well. They really do buy it.
My favorite one is when they compare gun ownership to owning a car. Unreal.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 22, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Doesn't this shooter look a bit like a young Jew?



Fuck you


----------



## Ariux (Jul 22, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't this shooter look a bit like a young Jew?
> ...



I take that as a "yes".  If you were getting off a plane in Israel and saw 24yr old Israeli male, you'd expect him to look something like this.

There are many things about him that suggests jewish heritage, even if not his nominal religion.


----------



## Dante (Jul 22, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ...


----------



## Dante (Jul 22, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ... ..


----------



## Dante (Jul 22, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ... k


----------



## Dante (Jul 22, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ,,. ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 22, 2012)

Ariux said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Ariux said:
> ...



I mean really fuck you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 22, 2012)

IndependntLogic said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?
> ...



Being that the theater was a gun free zone didn't stop the shooter now did it?


----------



## Ariux (Jul 22, 2012)

In the resume, Holmes seeks a position as a laboratory technician and touts his work as a summer camp counselor for the *Jewish* Big Brothers Big Sisters of Los Angeles....

God Damned Jew shooting up gentiles.  



bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Just wondering, do you have a job letting Jews sodomize your ass? Or, is that just a hobby?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 22, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...


Smart Technology implemented into the weapons is the only answer....Takes all the guess work out of it then, and leaves the gun owner alone as well... All you spoke of concerning the police work and knowledge learned is sadly after the fact, where as we need preventive measures and smart technology right now, it is the only thing that could give that preventer to us, just as a case such as this is screaming that to all of us now...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 22, 2012)

Ariux said:


> In the resume, Holmes seeks a position as a laboratory technician and touts his work as a summer camp counselor for the *Jewish* Big Brothers Big Sisters of Los Angeles....
> 
> God Damned Jew shooting up gentiles.
> 
> ...



They can't get past your ass to get to me.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 22, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



For what you're wanting, you don't need smart technology; you need a crystal ball.

"Sorry Mr. Beagle, but we can't sell you a gun. Your criminal background check came back clean, but our crystal ball says you will rob a 7-11 on December 19, 2022."


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 22, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...


Just nope eh ? What about the dead now who are Americans, when their friends and their families want answers, just tell them nope (no answers available) when they ask how to prevent these situations in the future ?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 22, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...


That's rediculous and you know it....What I am hearing here, is that gun owners want no part in any solutions being thought of, in order to help stop these sorts of crimes in the future, and they are willing to risk everything (even their country), just to not be inconvienenced by it all in the short term..


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 22, 2012)

IndependntLogic said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Would this have happened if guns were banned in the US?
> ...



I didn't compare gun ownership to owning a car, I compared the deaths caused by idiotic drivers to those caused by people with firearms and asked why no one thinks we need to make sure stupid people don't own a car. So far the best response I got was an attempt to trap me in a stupid logical trap that a 5th grader could think his way out of.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 22, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



What about them? Am I supposed to collapse in a pile of drooling logical contradictions simply because you play on my emotions? If you have to resort to an emotional appeal you have nothing anyway, so nope is all I need to say.


----------



## Ariux (Jul 22, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> They can't get past your ass to get to me.



Uh, I don't even know what that means, other than that you don't want me to point out that this shooter is jewish.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 22, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



How will smart technology stop crime? Do you really think it will be possible to develop a gun that knows when its owner is going to use it for a crime? Nothing you have proposed is even possible, much less practical. We do not live in a world where you make up tech and somebody builds it the next day. Even if we did, someone else would build a way to disable it. 

BMW designed an ignition system that is impossible to start without a smart key, it did not stop these guys.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DshK4ZXPU9o]Stolen BMW 1M Coupe in less than 3 minutes - YouTube[/ame]

If you ever come up with a solution you can argue that gun owners are being irresponsible. If all you can do is pretend we live in a technical utopia where it is impossible to thwart security measures all you will get from intelligent people is disdain.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 22, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



I agree. Wanting a crystal ball is ridiculous. (They don't really work.)

The solutions are already in place. We gun owners don't want bad people getting guns either because then we have to spend hours, days, weeks, months, or years fighting with a bunch of gun grabbing idiots to protect our 2nd Amendments rights. 

You get convicted of a felony or have a dangerous psychiatric history and you're entered into a database that prohibits you from purchasing a gun. Until you do something that puts you on that database, there's no way to predict if you will be one of those people.

Until this incident, the only thing Holmes had on his record was a traffic ticket. Otherwise, he had all appearances of being a shy, quiet, reserved, and highly intelligent person and an exceptional college student with a potentially bright future.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 22, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...



I guess it creates a cottage industry of writing anti-hacking software for firearms or something.

If a few college students can spoof a drone's GPS, surely they can hack into your guns.


----------



## Ariux (Jul 22, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> Until this incident, the only thing Holmes had on his record was a traffic ticket. Otherwise, he had all appearances of being a shy, quiet, reserved, and highly intelligent person and an exceptional college student with a potentially bright future.



That God Damned Jew who killed those people in the theater apparently is also a left-wing activist who was arrested during an Occupy protest.   He's probably a faggot, too.  

(How is it that a man on the road to becoming a doctor doesn't have a girlfriend, but instead is fishing on adult dating sites?)


----------



## chopstiks (Jul 22, 2012)

bripat9643 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



So what! Lord have mercy on these types of defensive arguments.
America has two times the population of Japan but 1000% more gun deaths. 
So, by your reasoning... who's the biased dolt now.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 22, 2012)

chopstiks said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



They have lost their own argument. Their gun culture is to blame for this, yet they refuse to do anything at all to save those lives which will be lost in the future due to yet another mass shooting.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 22, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



And the ability to buy chemicals is limited.  I'm guessing after we find out what this guy used, some more will get added to the list.


----------



## idb (Jul 22, 2012)

Noomi said:


> chopstiks said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Hmmm...in a different thread you said it happened because the shooter was a "right winger"


> I figured he was a right winger, looks like I might be right.


Do you have a different theory now?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 22, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



The crime rate itself has been declining for years...  It has nothing to do with Heller.  It has a lot more to do with the fact we are demagraphically aging as a nation.  Our crime rate is still FAR higher than any other advanced country, and we lock far too many of our citizens up. 

I'll put "too stupid to read a graph" along with your other "shortcomings".


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 22, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


Still no answer eh?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 22, 2012)

Noomi said:


> chopstiks said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Yes we should do something about it. Arm every man and woman
An armed society is a polite  society


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 22, 2012)

chopstiks said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Since Japan has the most restrictive of gun laws there should be 0 deaths by firearm but they had 47 last year


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 22, 2012)

Die free or live a slave.....I am mnot a pussy progressive I would rather die free. 



Any of you pathetic pussy progressives trying to use this tragedy for your control agenda is fucking disgusting....Makes you guys sound like mass murder cheerleaders. This pussy who shot up the place was a pathetic piece of trash. You pussy progressive probably think he was a conservative which I doubt. Mostly cause most conservative actual have a moral core....No chances are he was a spoiled little prick who was given everything by mommy and daddy and was told was special and then he found out he was just a pussy.


Oh and watch if we find out this pussy was a occupy pussy or of their ilk that the pussy progressives will say he didn't get hugged enough as a kid.....


----------



## Peter Dow (Jul 22, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Peter Dow said:
> 
> 
> > Election year? No appetite for gun-law reform? That's a shame.
> ...


I never said it had to be "Congress" regulating but no-one is going to stop Congress, or the Supreme Court, or the Executive under the president, coming to a view about whether a particular militia is "well regulated" or not. Likewise, the states, the governor, the state legislature, state courts can come to a view about that too, as can county government. The people can have a view as well.

If a militia is really not well regulated - suppose the KKK set up a militia and they are back to their old tricks, hanging black people under fiery crosses - then government, representing the people, are going to say _"hey the KKK militia is not well regulated, so their militia is unconstitutional, illegal so someone send the police, the army to arrest the KKK militia, seize their guns and bring them before the courts"._

So my proposal is not about control. It is about a militia being of good standing with the authorities and the people. It's not about a tight leash, it's about basic standards that must be met, such as being insured to pay compensation if a militia's guns are ever misused.

Militias that get to decide for themselves if they are well regulated or not is not a runner I don't think. The people want someone they trust to stand back from a particular militia and take an independent view about whether it is "well regulated" or not.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 22, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...


I was sitting around this morning and thinking (i.e. being out of the debate for a second in order to reflect), and yes you are right in your quick analogy of my thinking upon the technology not yet being the key in this race, but I bet you that it will be the key to helping stop this sort of thing in the future, because gun owners and the opposing side will never come together on this issue, and so in the mean time people will again die by the hands of an idiot who will arm himself to the teeth found within such a free to all (no matter what) by definition of these gun shows that I see people writing about, along with an anciently run gun enviroment or society in which we are all living in, that allows a certain percentage of this sort of thing to get through or go on in America now, and for what ? Is it because of a refusal and/or a fear to finally begin to update/modernize or bring it all up to the 21st century where it all goes stale on such issues yet again and again?  The shooter seems to have all the updates (best guns and best body armor) against a crowd that is like fish in a barrel when these criminal updates are used against them. 

Due to what (I guess) is the shooters dark held adolesence still kept, he lived out some sort of evil darknight fantasy character upon the good people of Colorado, and he did this with some gear that should have been impossible for him to have gotten his hands on, but there he was with it on, and worse carrying weapons of mass destruction in his hands, and no one has a clue?

How about the time we had the shoot out in California, where those two's guy's were set up in this same kind of manor when doing that shooting, the cops were helpless as so were the citizens in that situation as well, but here we are down to road aways from that incident, and so many simular shootings later, and people are still able to get these kinds of set up's and weaponry, in order to use on the cops and the good citizens of this nation.

The fact that we don't have that crystal ball you mention, means we should use what God has given us (our own minds), and we should use them in ways that will thwart or prevent more traggedies like this one in everyway possible. Look at the Lays potato chip corporation, they just ask the citizens to try and come up with a new flavors for them in a contest of sorts, do you think that we can't come up with a technology that could assist us in stopping this sort of thing someday ? I don't like the idea that my family or friends are like fish in a barrel, when trying to go out and enjoy themselves in America, but that is pretty much what people have become in America. Now who do we have to thank for that one ? 

Yes it is true that the idiotic feds are but one player to blame in the destruction of our society, yet their are many more who are found in groups in this nation, that are to blame as well. This places the good citizens surrounded now by idiots who won't budge one way or the other, and this is all out of fear that it could or would lead to the final fall for anyone of them. Their are groups who are holding on but by a thread it seems anymore, and so there is so much that is being seen as expendable to them in order to hold on. I look at things this a way, how about updating or modernizing before the long stretching arm of the over reaching feds do something stupid yet again and again over these catostrophic issues? Just saying.. 

PS. the smart key worked in the video, they just pushed the car away...LOL You have no way of knowing how far they pushed the car before they probably gave up or rather they had a trailer waiting out of sight that they pushed it up on. The main thing is that the technology worked, where as before they would have driven the car away, but due to the new tech, they had to settle for pushing the car away. Anyway to slow down or make it far more difficult for criminals to do their thing, I see it as a major plus in my book, and you just added fuel to my fire with that video... B ) My wife even laughed when she saw them pushing that car away...LOL


----------



## Peter Dow (Jul 22, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> And for whence does that well regulated militia come from, you know the one that is suppose to keep government in check when it decides to become tyrannical and oppressive over and above the freedom and liberty of the citizens of this United States ? Could the government adress it's own problems from within, otherwise to point a gun to it's own head in order to straighten itself back out once over the edge to far ? The citizens have held the key to government staying in check thus far in various ways aforded to them by the constitution, and by laws in which the President swears by, and takes and oath to up hold, because in the freedom that the good citizens have in this nation, it doesn't allow the government to keep the citizens all nice and cozy into a little controlled box in which it may want to keep them if decides to go rogue finally.
> 
> Keeping government scratching it's head just a little bit is best for the good citizens of this nation, but the government flooding the pool with many concocketed potions coming in from all directions now, is forcing the American swimmers to one side of the pool, and ultimately into the box in which it wants them all into finally...
> 
> How does America keep the other nuclear nations at bay ? It is by keeping a healthy amount of weapons and technology available as a counter found as just one aspect of that situation, and it does this in order to keep it all on an even keel in the world. It's the same with us, where as if the government gets us anymore vulnerable than we already are, and then it is found that it has plans for this nation that no longer represents the will of the nation, then it can implement such plans without resistance at all coming from we the people if were not to agree with them. Our voting booth has been our best weapon to keep government in check so far in this nation, but what happens when that is no longer the case ?  Who is the militia being spoken about in those prophetic words written so long ago?



Buddy see my reply 1104 to bigrebnc1775 as well but the militias I propose to be the only ones allowed to have automatic and semi-automatic guns (apart from the police, national guard, federal agents, US military etc.) would be associated with trusted organisations of the people. Who, for example?

Militias could be organised by - with examples

By political party  - Democrats, Republicans
By church dominations - Catholics, Presbyterians, Baptist, Methodist, Jewish, Sunni Muslim, Shia Muslim, Hindu
By employers organisations or labour unions - Chambers of commerce, a university, students union, AFL-CIO, Change to win, Veterans

So that's who I would propose could set up a militia if they wanted to. Organisations that people already trust, the people would also trust to regulate their own militia well. They are probably already insured for their main activities so insuring their militia would be an add-on premium for their existing insurance. 

The safeguard would be the usual law enforcement and legal organisations of government making sure that those trustworthy organisations stayed trustworthy even with a militia of their own.

One final thought, the National Rifle Association could have a militia as well, but the same would apply to them - the NRA militia would need to be well regulated and be insured to pay compensation if any of their guns got misused. The NRA too would need to have militia armouries to keep their arsenal of semi-automatic and automatic assault rifles secured in - not kept at the homes of individuals as they would like. If the NRA could play by the new rules (which is just the old 2nd amendment but interpreted anew in this modern age of automatic rifles) then, sure, the NRA could have a militia too.


----------



## Pho_King (Jul 22, 2012)

Noomi said:


> chopstiks said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Our "gun culture" is to blame for the Colorado shooting?  That's odd.  I blame the shooter.  My dad owns a veritable arsenal of weapons.  I certainly don't believe he had any part in this.  You are a dope.


----------



## Dante (Jul 22, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ....


----------



## Dante (Jul 22, 2012)

Peter Dow said:


> ...


----------



## Dante (Jul 22, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 22, 2012)

Peter Dow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Peter Dow said:
> ...



ONE MORE TIME Well regulated does not mean today what it meant when the second amendment was first written. It had nothing to do with government regulating it.
Well Regulate meant in the 18th century  to be as expected in working order.
And one more thing,  why would the founders put control of the militia in the hands of the government if the second amendment was supposed to prevent tyranny of the government?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 22, 2012)

If the gun culture didn't clash head on with the PC culture, this would never have happened.

I just heard an interview with the owner of the gun range where Holmes practiced.  The range owner saw that Holmes was losing his grip, but because no crime had been committed there was nothing he could do about it.   We can't allow people to go around accusing others of being insane just because they are "different".


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 22, 2012)

Our gun culture (the majority found as the good part of it) is not the problem, but rather a refusal to keep up with what is changing in America, becomes a huge problem for our freedom loving gun culture these days.. The bad guy's are using every freedom that we have had in this nation now against us, as they have been granted access to it all without having to show character, responsibility, and integrity anylonger, and this because we don't know how to keep the bad guy's at bay anymore, but why is this you suppose ? It's because of the federal government shooting off into a different directions all the time now, and this in order to accomodate anything and everything in a sic and twisted way for America as is proven now in retrospect. It is what has gotten us all into this pickel these days, by allowing and then placing by force "people" who are anti-American, anti-specific race, anti-American culture etc. all over the place in this nation anymore. We now have to lock our doors, bolt up our windows, fear leaving the security of our homes, fear government who forced all this mess upon us, and to top it all off the government upset the balance/economy in which has created more internal enemies because of mis-management of this nations business and so on and so forth. Follow the trails people, just like the government does when looking for terrorist and money trails and so on and so forth, just follow the trails.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 22, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> If the gun culture didn't clash head on with the PC culture, this would never have happened.
> 
> I just heard an interview with the owner of the gun range where Holmes practiced.  The range owner saw that Holmes was losing his grip, but because no crime had been committed there was nothing he could do about it.   We can't allow people to go around accusing others of being insane just because they are "different".



Why not?  

When the range owner and his mother knew there was something off about this guy, and no one did anything about it, that's a failure in our system.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 22, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > If the gun culture didn't clash head on with the PC culture, this would never have happened.
> ...



Yes indeed, it is a failure of political correctness.   We no longer have a method anyone can use to identify the loon.   This isn't the Minority Report.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 22, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> If the gun culture didn't clash head on with the PC culture, this would never have happened.
> 
> I just heard an interview with the owner of the gun range where Holmes practiced.  The range owner saw that Holmes was losing his grip, but because no crime had been committed there was nothing he could do about it.   We can't allow people to go around accusing others of being insane just because they are "different".




Maybe a pshyco analysis should be required as a test for gun owners once a year in the nation now, just like renewing a drivers license or other updating certifications in which we do hold, and for which has to be updated regulary ?

Maybe we should (as someone said earlier), require a liability insurance policy to be held by the gun owner or gun owners of serious assault weapons now. Hec this alone might would subtract from the amount of peope whom want to own such weapons in the future, especially younger people that are seemingly the most dangerous these days. Price it all out of reach from the young people through certification requirements and liability policies in which changes the game on this big time, especially if wanting to own and operate an assault weapon (AR-15's) & gear for example within this united states as a citizen. Wasn't it not long ago, that the police were becoming outgunned and out matched in weaponry in this country, until measures were brought to again put the police back on top of these situations ? Isn't there a major problem down in Mexico, where the drug lords are stronger than the military and the government in that nation now ? I say we vote in a government that is not undermining this nation and it's security as we have seen, and then slowly work our way back off of the plank in which the government has now walked us all out on. I am for freedom in everything possible as well in this nation, just as long as certain things are not being exploited by the bad guy's under those very freedoms in which they are using to kill us with, and all because our government see's us as the enemy instead of the bad guy's anymore, especially when empowering people in this nation by way of our government in which they are doing this and have been doing this for quite sometime now, and in which has created what we see now going in this nation to date.


----------



## Peter Dow (Jul 22, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ONE MORE TIME Well regulated does not mean today what it meant when the second amendment was first written. It had nothing to do with government regulating it.
> Well Regulate meant in the 18th century  to be as expected in working order.


Joker Holmes slaughtering people in Colorado, is not a sign of a well regulated militia "in working order".

All the other incidents of crime and murder committed by people with legally held weapons is not a sign of a well regulated militia "in working order".

"The militia", such as it is, is not being well regulated by the current slack gun laws. "The militia", such as it is, is not "in working order".

On the contrary, "the militia" is not in good working order. Guns in the hands of citizens need better laws, laws which are enforceable.

So "the militia", such as it is, needs better regulating by better laws and it needs to be put into better "working order" so as to keep the people safe.

If you think things are working well buddy then tell that to the families and loved ones of the victims of the Colorado Batman premiere shooting because they won't agree.



bigrebnc1775 said:


> And one more thing,  why would the founders put control of the militia in the hands of the government if the second amendment was supposed to prevent tyranny of the government?


The US Constitution is all about government of the people, by the people, for the people, right?

So ideally, "the government" would be "the people". The danger, what other countries have, is government by the state, by the monarch, by the elite, and the people can go to hell. That's what the constitution is designed to defend against.

The constitution and the law is something we can all read. So we all can have a view as citizens if we think the state is breaking the constitution or the law.

So you are right. The constitution is asking you to have a view as to whether the militia is well regulated or whether innocent people are getting shot up. You decide buddy.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 22, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


I agree with your PC analysis here, as being a problem in which the government has fallen victim to..


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 22, 2012)

Leave it to the progressives to piss on the dead and try to use them for the fascist means.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 22, 2012)

Peter Dow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > ONE MORE TIME Well regulated does not mean today what it meant when the second amendment was first written. It had nothing to do with government regulating it.
> ...


I as a single well regulated millitia member of the United States of America ( whom being in well working order found in mind body and soul), where as I am also a good person for which the government and the citizenry does not have to fear, and should not have to fear, know that the government as is found within this countries activities, has led to some pretty bad things as a result of government intervention into to many areas of the nation that it should have stayed out of.. Having governments new progressive ideology or new self found rule as is being found operating above and beyond the people, and not for the people in representation of them anymore, has since led it to operating over and above what the constitution for America had laid out for them to always protect and to uphold. It isn't being rightfully upheld anymore in a lot of key areas, and that has become a major problem that has led to many a problem that we are seeing today in America, so citizens open your eyes and Unite is all one can do now.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 22, 2012)

amfree4all said:


> *The Swiss have the right idea about firearms » Evansville Courier & Press*



Wish Switzerland would let us immigrate.....


----------



## Peach (Jul 22, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> amfree4all said:
> 
> 
> > *The Swiss have the right idea about firearms » Evansville Courier & Press*
> ...



Both the Swiss law, and firearm bans, are restrictions on liberty. Neither is an answer to the horror of mass killings, had the Colorado killer not had firearms, he could have used bombs, such as were found in his apartment. And as he was wearing a helmet, armor, throat & groin protection, there is little chance any person shooting at him would have made any difference.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 22, 2012)

> =bigrebnc1775;5667219
> ONE MORE TIME Well regulated does not mean today what it meant when the second amendment was first written. It had nothing to do with government regulating it.
> Well Regulate meant in the 18th century  to be as expected in working order.
> And one more thing,  why would the founders put control of the militia in the hands of the government if the second amendment was supposed to prevent tyranny of the government?


What he said.^^^
Gun grabbers are just as looney as the shooters in these cases, as they tend to think that an inanimate object has a mind of its own and thus does the killing.

What if the killer waited in the parking lot until the movie was over in a Ford Expedition, then, mowed them down, back and forth. I suspect 50 -70 people could get hit with the same number of casualties. Maybe run a few over leaving the scene on nearby streets for good measure as well..
Would you then hear cry's for outlawing large SUV's, or regulating them near large crowds?
How about a call to ban alcohol altogether, as that substance kills more people then mass shooters...Oh wait we already tried that, and it didn't work out too well did it...
 Dumb-asses..


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 22, 2012)

Peach said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > amfree4all said:
> ...



Joker Holmes had a number of hand grenades that he built himself.   He could have used those.

Whether he could have been brought down by someone else in defense is debateable.  Many times those in body armor have simply been knocked down with the force of the bullet.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 22, 2012)

Peach said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...



Does being a lying fucking hack ever keep you awake at night? Sick fucking freak you must be to accept, without question, the lies of the left wing media... politicizing a tragedy is beyond disgusting.


----------



## Ariux (Jul 22, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Joker Holmes had a number of hand grenades that he built himself.   He could have used those.



Holmes was a smart Jew who wanted to play the role of a supervillein.  Without access to guns, he would have made bombs, and likely killed a lot more people than just 12.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 22, 2012)

As soon as there was a social phenomenon of superheroes and people getting into costume and role playing in real life someone somewhere should have realized that right along with the superhero would come the supervillian.


----------



## Peach (Jul 22, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



Gun control was brought up quickly, even though this isn't a gun control issue. And I did not begin the "take my gun" scare posts either. read slower, think more, if possible.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 22, 2012)

Peach said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


You said the man who committed this atrocity was "one of their kind."  That is not the case. I read quotes of the other prisoners. They said he was talking out of his head about being in a great movie and a few other misguided things one does not see on this political board or others, for the most part. Our most extreme poster here on either side is likely not a mass murderer of innocent human beings, imho.

I just glanced at the American National Debt clock. We are in the hole  close to 15 trillion, 902 billion dollars, and in less than a week, we will pass 16 trillion dollars. Pardon me if some of us seem to you as "extremists," but this national debt and no end in sight has us feeling the extremes that brought this nation to such collassal debt must be dealt with in a way almost as extreme as the extreme way it will have been put at 16 trillion. That "extremity" is to simply stop passing extreme tax-raising, job-snuffling bills and put some sanity back into measures that will provide the best care for the most. Many of us feel that will be through private sector health care, and many do not. We will be coming together soon to decide which way we will proceed from here.

If power is transferred on account of the November election, no senior is going to have his or her health care removed, nor will anyone who served and was wounded be turned away. Doctors will still be able to earn good money for their 80+ hour a week jobs and deliver good care to clients, and privacy of information will be assured to people who are ill.

Nothing bad is going to happen, jobs are going to be restored.

Romney is hungry to get started turning the job markets around so people do not have to live on the dole but will be rewarded well with good jobs.

He's also got a plan -- a real plan -- to get American jobs back to these shores. He knows how to do it, and he is poised and ready to bring home that bacon in manufacturing jobs to our country once more.

If we give him a Senate and House to work with, that will be accomplished in less than 4 years.

Obama still hasn't passed a budget. You will not see that particular behavior from Romney, because he has an agenda to get people in the Senate and House working together toward the goal of a budget that will ensure the most people who lost them will get their jobs back.

Turn Romney loose! America will prosper if we do. Of that I am certain.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 22, 2012)

This isn't a gun control issue.  It is a crazy person control issue.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 22, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> This isn't a gun control issue.  It is a crazy person control issue.



You say that as if it meant something to an anti gun person. Anti gun people do not need much to make anything a gun issue. A tragedy like this is equivalent to a cherry on top of a sundae.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 22, 2012)

Peach said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > amfree4all said:
> ...



Was his head covered?  Last time at the shooting rage, I shot Bin Ladin at 150 feet in the eye....and that's where I was aiming...


----------



## Peach (Jul 22, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



I wrote EXTREMIST right, which Romney isn't, thank God. The worry over more gun control is needless, Obama made that clear, from his view. As I have written time and again, this man would likely have found a way to kill had he no firearms.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 22, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Yeah, right...the dems and the reps, the two most corrupt parties in the history of our nation who have worked together to bring us the mess in our economy today and you think voting for one of the same is gonna fix it????


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 22, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't a gun control issue.  It is a crazy person control issue.
> ...



True.   Gun control people are like race control people.  They have only one answer to everything.

The people who want gun control are the same people that created the environment for this kind of insanity to thrive.   Just listen to the excuses they are making now.  It's the fault of the guns, it's the fault of the movies, it's the fault of unemployment, he didn't have a girlfriend, he had a tough time in school.  He had to take a low paying job at McDonalds.  One after the other, not one single person addresses the sole and only issue that caused this tragedy.  James Holmes believes himself to be the Joker, out of Batman comic book.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Peach (Jul 22, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I read he had a helmet, throat & groin protection, along with armor, and a bullet proof vest. He planned this well, over the course of months, according to reports from LE. That works against a plea of incapacity, I hope.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 22, 2012)

Peach said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



I hope so....but we shall see.   I still think he's schizo.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 22, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



It's not one issue that caused this many things contributed to this shooting.
I'm not even going to make a list because it would be way to long.
But I will start with political correctness, loss of moral values, his parents, Government intrusion of the family, the school system, TV dumbing down the minds  of people, no desire, or drive to better yourself because the government will save you.. Yes and the shooter, but with what I just posted it hard to hold someone accountable when they are mindless and have not understanding of their actions because of some of the things I mentioned.
That my short list.


----------



## Peach (Jul 22, 2012)

Peach said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



I wrote in response to THIS yesterday,  a few missed the thread until today:

To enforce the gun control law, somebody from USA government must have carried out the CO theatre shooting which killed 14 people yesterday.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 22, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Maybe a pshyco analysis should be required as a test for gun owners once a year in the nation now, just like renewing a drivers license or other updating certifications in which we do hold, and for which has to be updated regulary ?





Once or twice a year an evil and/or sick person does a multiple shooting.

There are over 200 million guns in the U.S.   Subjecting tens of millions of perfectly sane, law abiding gun owners to a psych test is on par with with the TSA strip searching wheelchair bound grandmas.  Neither would make the US safer, but they do grossly expand government reach and power over us.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 22, 2012)

Peach said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



No it doesn't.   Where would you get that idea from?   It doesn't work against a plea of incapacity or even insanity.   This kind of planning goes to premeditation which might mean he was crazy for quite a while before he committed the murders.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 22, 2012)

Peach said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...





You know.  Sometimes when a lunatic shoots people, it really is just a lunatic shooting people.


This is not F&F, but it will be equally exploited by the anti-gun factiob.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 22, 2012)

Peter Dow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > ONE MORE TIME Well regulated does not mean today what it meant when the second amendment was first written. It had nothing to do with government regulating it.
> ...



I would like to say I agree with your summation but I can't because we already have way to many gun laws on the books. We're just one law away from total confiscation.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 22, 2012)

boedicca said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a pshyco analysis should be required as a test for gun owners once a year in the nation now, just like renewing a drivers license or other updating certifications in which we do hold, and for which has to be updated regulary ?
> ...



Glad to see you're back


----------



## Borillar (Jul 22, 2012)

bripat9643 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



So? By that logic, There should be a mass shooting in Australia every couple months.


----------



## Peach (Jul 22, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



READ THE POST, I WROTE *I HOPE!* Yes, the mental capacity to plan could be a factor in determining capacity.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 22, 2012)

amfree4all said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I agree to a point, but you are only as good as your training is. A gun owner should be responsible for making sure that he has practiced enough for that type of situation were he / she can be the most effective.
You have less than a second to react you are armed you hear a shot go off do you stand there and look to see where the shot came from or do you react to a safe location away from the original sound of the gunshot while continuing to observe that area and un-hostler your firearm on the move?


----------



## Cowman (Jul 22, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > chopstiks said:
> ...



Why, because armed people are likely to shoot at you if you're not polite?


----------



## Peach (Jul 22, 2012)

boedicca said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



True on the lunatic part. I hope this isn't exploited by gun control advocates, he would have killed with whatever he could have used.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 22, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> As soon as there was a social phenomenon of superheroes and people getting into costume and role playing in real life someone somewhere should have realized that right along with the superhero would come the supervillian.



Guy, people have been doing the CosPlay stuff for 30 years now. Maybe longer.  





*Not that there's anything wrong with that!*


----------



## Ariux (Jul 22, 2012)

Cowman said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes we should do something about it. Arm every man and woman
> ...



It's like the average, and below average, person driving a car is more polite than the same person not driving a car.  And, yes, it's because of the prospect of severe consequences.


----------



## Borillar (Jul 22, 2012)

amfree4all said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Yes, because guns plus more guns plus crazy people with guns = peace. 

Maybe if guns were not as easy to obtain as candy at a concession stand, fewer nutjobs would go around killing everybody in sight.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 22, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




How inane.  People driving cars are not more polite than non drivers.   If anything, they are more rude (honking, flipping  people off, etc.) because they are surrounded by metal and moving.


----------



## eots (Jul 22, 2012)

Peach said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



No doubt..he was a science guy..he wired his apartment with explosives..he could of made poisons gas...or he could of just used a kitchen knife

*Osaka school massacre*


The attack

At 10:15 that morning, 37-year-old former janitor Mamoru Takuma entered the school armed with a kitchen knife and began stabbing numerous school children and teachers. He killed eight children, mostly between the ages of seven and eight, and seriously wounded thirteen other children and two teachers.[2]

Osaka school massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ariux (Jul 22, 2012)

boedicca said:


> How inane.  People driving cars are not more polite than non drivers.   If anything, they are more rude (honking, flipping  people off, etc.) because they are surrounded by metal and moving.



You must be a totally shitty driver.  I don't remember the last time anyone ever honked at me or flipped me off.   Anyway, notice how just about everyone takes their proper tun at a four-way stop.


----------



## Borillar (Jul 22, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > As soon as there was a social phenomenon of superheroes and people getting into costume and role playing in real life someone somewhere should have realized that right along with the superhero would come the supervillian.
> ...



Meow!


----------



## Borillar (Jul 22, 2012)

Ariux said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > How inane.  People driving cars are not more polite than non drivers.   If anything, they are more rude (honking, flipping  people off, etc.) because they are surrounded by metal and moving.
> ...



Yeah, but now picture them with guns... BLAM! You didn't use your turn signals. BLAM! You cut me off!


----------



## Peach (Jul 22, 2012)

amfree4all said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



No, he was well protected:

He wore a tactical armored vest, throat protector, groin protector, a gas mask and a ballistic helmet.


----------



## Peach (Jul 22, 2012)

boedicca said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a pshyco analysis should be required as a test for gun owners once a year in the nation now, just like renewing a drivers license or other updating certifications in which we do hold, and for which has to be updated regulary ?
> ...



As this guy had no priors, it is likely he would have "slipped through the cracks".


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 22, 2012)

Peach said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



You might hope, but you would still be wrong.  Having the ability to plan isn't even a consideration much less a factor in determining sanity.   You are making the mistake in thinking that a person that is insane is incapable of thinking clearly enough to formulate a plan.  The insane actually plan quite well.   They are more meticulous in their plans than someone who isn't insane.   A person who is insane has no distractions to their plan.

James Holmes will most likely never stand trial for his crimes.   He gets arraigned tomorrow where he will be formally charged.   Likely his attorney will ask for and get a competency hearing that will find Holmes (like Jared Loughner before him) incompetent to stand trial and there it will sit.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 22, 2012)

Peach said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



One of those cracks is that no matter how many people watched him move into Batman the Movie, there was nothing they could do about it.


----------



## Borillar (Jul 22, 2012)

Cowman said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



"Pass the salt"... BLAM! "You didn't say please."


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 22, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > If the gun culture didn't clash head on with the PC culture, this would never have happened.
> ...





> Maybe a pshyco analysis should be required as a test for gun owners once a year in the nation now, just like renewing a drivers license or other updating certifications in which we do hold, and for which has to be updated regulary ?


The only thing wrong with that is you might have an over zealous anti gun physiatrist that would deem you unfit for a gun. That's way to much power for one person to have.


----------



## Full-Auto (Jul 22, 2012)

Borillar said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



So the morale of the story for you should be.

Always be polite.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 22, 2012)

Cowman said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...


They are armed civilians.   
Why do you assume someone paid to protect your life has more intererst and ability to do so than you do?



> Secondly, what's up with the insulting of a fictitious  girlfriend of mine. That's super fucking random and incredibly retarded. Great job champ.


Oh..  so you like boys.   My apologies.


----------



## Borillar (Jul 22, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



Indeed!


----------



## Peach (Jul 22, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



We shall see.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 22, 2012)

Borillar said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...


In Iraq, militia types defeated US gov't forces with, among other things, theiir fully auto small arms - they were determined guerilla that stood even when smart bomb were dropped on their asses.
Get it now?


----------



## Borillar (Jul 22, 2012)

M14 Shooter said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Really? I thought we "shock and awed" them back to the stone age. Remember "Mission Accomplished"? Isn't the final death count way in our advantage? 4977 vs 100000 to 650000? They won? Saddam and the Baath party are still in power? I must have been living in an alternative universe these past 10 years.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 22, 2012)

"Well regulated" means well functioning as in a well regulated clock keeps accurate time.


----------



## Ariux (Jul 22, 2012)

The insanity that caused this massacre is the praise heaped upon Heath Ledger as the Joker in the previous Batman movie.  

When you make heroes out of villeins, this is what you get.


----------



## IndependntLogic (Jul 22, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



thank you for verifying my point about the logic Conservative use, when it comes to guns. Obviously we have a gun violence problem in America. You solution is to add more guns, less laws restricting them and less enforcement.
Just like the way to solve a fire problem is to add more fire and gasoline! 
BTW, I've made it clear I don't want to take away people's guns - including my own. But I do think some common sense laws and the ability to enforce them, might be an even better idea, than making sure every citizen is armed to the teeth, everywhere they go. Go figure.


----------



## Borillar (Jul 22, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> "Well regulated" means well functioning as in a well regulated clock keeps accurate time.



Yeah. Coincidentally, the Swiss are good at making watches too.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 22, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Still the same answer.

Nope.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 22, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> I was sitting around this morning and thinking (i.e. being out of the debate for a second in order to reflect), and yes you are right in your quick analogy of my thinking upon the technology not yet being the key in this race, but I bet you that it will be the key to helping stop this sort of thing in the future, because gun owners and the opposing side will never come together on this issue, and so in the mean time people will again die by the hands of an idiot who will arm himself to the teeth found within such a free to all (no matter what) by definition of these gun shows that I see people writing about, along with an anciently run gun enviroment or society in which we are all living in, that allows a certain percentage of this sort of thing to get through or go on in America now, and for what ? Is it because of a refusal and/or a fear to finally begin to update/modernize or bring it all up to the 21st century where it all goes stale on such issues yet again and again?  The shooter seems to have all the updates (best guns and best body armor) against a crowd that is like fish in a barrel when these criminal updates are used against them.
> 
> Due to what (I guess) is the shooters dark held adolesence still kept, he lived out some sort of evil darknight fantasy character upon the good people of Colorado, and he did this with some gear that should have been impossible for him to have gotten his hands on, but there he was with it on, and worse carrying weapons of mass destruction in his hands, and no one has a clue?
> 
> ...



The ability to bypass security will always outpace security. You want to create some sort of magical system that prevents guns from being misused rather than allow people to protect themselves. There is a really simple solution to keeping tragedies like this from occurring, allow everyone to carry weapons in public. 

Damn, you watch a video, and you don't see what happened. They pushed the car away to prevent the owner from hearing it start, then they drove it away. Unless you think they pushed it all the way to to the chop shop?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 22, 2012)

IndependntLogic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IndependntLogic said:
> ...


Hell yes add more guns
You never hear about a mass shooting at a gun range, gun show or police department. Only those places that are gun free zones.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 22, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > If the gun culture didn't clash head on with the PC culture, this would never have happened.
> ...



You want to deny people rights on the basis of arbitrary testing standards?


----------



## boedicca (Jul 22, 2012)

I bet he's against Voter ID, too.


----------



## Peach (Jul 22, 2012)

Borillar said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



Gee, 4977 dead 'coalition' troops means we "won"? You left out the tens of thousands wounded, and counted in the Iraqi people we were sent to liberate.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 22, 2012)

Peter Dow said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > ONE MORE TIME Well regulated does not mean today what it meant when the second amendment was first written. It had nothing to do with government regulating it.
> ...



Your post is not the sign of a mind in working order.

If we start interpreting the constitution based on whether or not we like the results we will end up with a government that is free to stop people from saying things that are rude, and one that decides whether people can vote based on who wins the election. That is not what you want.


----------



## Borillar (Jul 22, 2012)

Peach said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Bombs don't discriminate between insurgents and civilians. We "liberated" them right out of the ranks of the living. We "won" the Iraq war. They sure as hell didn't.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 22, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


Yes I do.


----------



## Peach (Jul 22, 2012)

I was referring to the posts here and elsewhere claiming the killings were a set up to "take our guns" away, but as it upset you so much, I shall amend;"FAR RIGHT EXTREMISTS, LIKE AL QAEDA, that despise the US". The killer's "kind" is American, no other conclusion to be drawn, other than his disregard for human life. Ariux posted something interesting, about the the media saturation we all live through. I see neither party as totally corrupt nor either party wishing the ruination of the US.  

And for about the tenth time, this is less a gun crime than a HATE crime, why the killer hated so much is unknown.


----------



## chopstiks (Jul 22, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> chopstiks said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Why not bring Washington DC into it too while you're at it? Those stats should fit well in arguing your desired end result.


----------



## chopstiks (Jul 22, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Anti-gun people would say the same for the pro-gun types.
You have an answer for everything, to deflect blame, using super smug, hypothesis and political venom. Which is all part of the gun culture. 
Nobody in civilian America NEEDS an AR-15.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 22, 2012)

chopstiks said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > chopstiks said:
> ...


What? D.C. had total gun ban with high murder rate?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 22, 2012)

chopstiks said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Do you have a fire extinguisher in your home? Do you save money ? Do you have home owners insurance?


----------



## chopstiks (Jul 22, 2012)

July 20, 2012
One More Massacre
Posted by Adam Gopnik

The murders&#8212;it dignifies them to call them a &#8220;tragedy&#8221;&#8212;in Aurora, Colorado, have hit us all hard, though the grief of the friends and families of the victims is unimaginable. Still, it hits home, or someplace worse than home, for any parent who (as I did, as so many did) had a kid at one of the many midnight screenings of the new Batman movie last night, they having gone to see it the moment it opened. Once again, as so often before, the unthinkable news is disassembled, piece by piece, into its heartbreaking parts. After the Virginia Tech shooting, the horrifying detail, as I wrote at the time, was that the cell phones were still ringing in the pockets of the dead children as their parents tried to call them. In Colorado, you can&#8217;t expunge the knowledge of the sudden turn from pleasure to horror that those children experienced. As the smoke bomb went off, some of the kids inside apparently thought that it was a special effect, part of the fun, until they began to see &#8220;people holding themselves.&#8221; According to the Aurora police, the suspect, James Holmes, who is twenty-four, was carrying both a rifle and a handgun. The bullets were fired so freely that they penetrated the wall separating one movie theatre in a multiplex to devastate people in the next one.

http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/newsdesk/2012/07/aurora-movie-shooting-one-more-massacre.html


----------



## Full-Auto (Jul 22, 2012)

chopstiks said:


> July 20, 2012
> One More Massacre
> Posted by Adam Gopnik
> 
> ...



Oh the Drama...............

Only now should parents be concerned.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 22, 2012)

chopstiks said:


> July 20, 2012
> One More Massacre
> Posted by Adam Gopnik
> 
> ...



And if it wasn't for people like you and the author of that bullshit oped more people would not feel the stigma of owning a gun and would carry one where they went  and there would be fewer no gun zones and even fewer mass murders.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 22, 2012)

Borillar said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...


Yep - we lost in Iraq - asky any "Bush lied people died" liberal.
If the US military cannot beat Iraqi militias, there's no way to argue that it can beat American militias.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 22, 2012)

IndependntLogic said:


> thank you for verifying my point about the logic Conservative use, when it comes to guns.


Really.
~300,000,000 guns in the US.  What % are guse in violent crime?
More guns added every year - and yet the violent crime rates remain stable.

Please, define this problem, in specific terms.



> BTW, I've made it clear I don't want to take away people's guns - including my own. But I do think some common sense laws and the ability to enforce them, might be an even better idea,


Like... what? 
Amd, how do the laws you propose not infringe on the right to arms?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 22, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Over the next two weeks, thousands of people, all of them armed with an 'assault weapon' will compete at the national rifle matches at Camp Perry OH.   Despite this heavy concentration of guns that are good for nothing other than kiling people, there will be no crimes comitted with these guns.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2012)

A government only fears its armed citizens.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 22, 2012)

M14 Shooter said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IndependntLogic said:
> ...



And more than likely there will not be any crimes committed within a ten mile radius of that event.


----------



## chopstiks (Jul 22, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> chopstiks said:
> 
> 
> > July 20, 2012
> ...



Oh please accept my apology all you poor folk who feel threatened by "people like me". I am soooo sorry for hurting your feelings with my gun disapproval. Poor petals. Aww, what can I do to make you feel better... Sweep it under the carpet?? Please, how can I ever make YOU feel better about the gun in YOUR pocket that makes YOU feel secure..


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 22, 2012)

chopstiks said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > chopstiks said:
> ...




I don't need a fucking thing baby, I'm not the one living in fear wanting more gun control.


----------



## Full-Auto (Jul 22, 2012)

chopstiks said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > chopstiks said:
> ...



Your disapproval doesnt bother me. My position on liberty is set in granite.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2012)

chopstiks said:


> Oh please accept my apology all you poor folk who feel threatened by "people like me". I am soooo sorry for hurting your feelings with my gun disapproval. Poor petals. Aww, what can I do to make you feel better... Sweep it under the carpet?? Please, how can I ever make YOU feel better about the gun in YOUR pocket that makes YOU feel secure..



The gun was the instrument in this case.  With the bombs and other devices this person created, a gun might not have even been his best choice.  The criminal and evil persons of the world only fear that which can stop them.  Please continue with your little baseless rant on how you think the world would be safer with weapons only in the hands of evil.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 22, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> This isn't a gun control issue.  It is a crazy person control issue.


And that complicates it even more, because it is both...


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't a gun control issue.  It is a crazy person control issue.
> ...



What really complicates it is people who think keeping guns away from good citizens somehow helps.


----------



## eots (Jul 22, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaxOZ-fbe6M]Gun Ownership: Why No One Invades Switzerland - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Peach (Jul 22, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> chopstiks said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You have expressed your position in this thread only on the 2nd amendment, there is much more to liberty.


----------



## Peach (Jul 22, 2012)

chopstiks said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...





*Constitutional RIGHTS are not based upon transient "needs".*


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 22, 2012)

Peach said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > chopstiks said:
> ...



Liberty would be gone by now without the second.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 22, 2012)

eots said:


> Gun Ownership: Why No One Invades Switzerland - YouTube



Yea...Nazis didn't invade Switzerland because civilians had guns


----------



## elvis (Jul 22, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Gun Ownership: Why No One Invades Switzerland - YouTube
> ...



they didn't invade switzerland cause it's a pain in the ass going over the Alps.


----------



## Full-Auto (Jul 22, 2012)

Peach said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > chopstiks said:
> ...



The second is part of that foundation.


----------



## Crackerjack (Jul 22, 2012)

chopstiks said:


> July 20, 2012
> One More Massacre
> Posted by Adam Gopnik
> 
> ...


Appeal to emotion.  FAIL.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 22, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> chopstiks said:
> 
> 
> > Oh please accept my apology all you poor folk who feel threatened by "people like me". I am soooo sorry for hurting your feelings with my gun disapproval. Poor petals. Aww, what can I do to make you feel better... Sweep it under the carpet?? Please, how can I ever make YOU feel better about the gun in YOUR pocket that makes YOU feel secure..
> ...




He rigged his apartment with bombs, indicating that he was "flexible" in his means of destroying the lives of others.


----------



## Peach (Jul 22, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...



All are intertwined, cutting the tie is perilous.


----------



## Peach (Jul 22, 2012)

full-auto said:


> peach said:
> 
> 
> > full-auto said:
> ...



as i wrote, constitutional rights are not based upon transient needs.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 22, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Full-Auto said:
> ...



It's the teeth of the Constitution.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 22, 2012)

IndependntLogic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IndependntLogic said:
> ...



To use your fire problem analogy, your solution is to take away the Fire Dept and turn off the water.


----------



## Full-Auto (Jul 22, 2012)

Peach said:


> full-auto said:
> 
> 
> > peach said:
> ...



Why is it you view liberty as transient?


----------



## Peach (Jul 22, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > full-auto said:
> ...



I wrote just the opposite in response to the poster criticizing firearm rights. CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHTS ARE NOT BASED ON TRANSIENT EVENTS, does that clarify the statement for you? Our liberty is comprised of all of our civil rights, chipping away at one will erode the structure.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 22, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Oh, I dunno....   the seedy parts of Port Clinton are pretty rough.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 22, 2012)

M14 Shooter said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Let's just say they'll shut down operations while you big meanies with the big black guns are in town.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 22, 2012)

chopstiks said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > chopstiks said:
> ...


The article you posted is nothing but an irrational whine by someone overshelmed by his emotions, brought about by a tragic event.  There's not an ounce of logic or reason or thought in any of it - not an ounce.

This is, of course, the liberal way.


----------



## Peach (Jul 22, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



An integral part yes, and the Constitutional rights set forth in the document cannot be altered at whim, and our liberty remain.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 22, 2012)

chopstiks said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Please show that to be true.
Then, show that while you may not believe there is a need for an AR-15, that the Constitution does not still protect the right to own one.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 22, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


The pistol shooters just finished as well.   All those handguns and no crime...


----------



## Peach (Jul 22, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



The Patriot Act, and enabling legislation, was a punch at the Constitution, we need no more blows.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 22, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


I agree, but it's like this, when you open the flood gates up at the hatchery, in order to let the good fish swim through to a more open area in which to grow bigger and better, and yet surprisingly you have no effective way to seperate the bad fish from the good fish when this is done, (and all depending on how many bad fish there are in an amongst the good fish), then things can become really complicated when trying to seperate the bad fish from the good fish once in the open water, especially once the good fish have become so few amongst the bad when they began swimming through. This is about what has happened here in this nation with people, (like the good fish are caught in a barrel now) by bad management of the federal government over the years, so beware when they try and fix their mistakes, because even then they won't do it right, thus creating more problems in this nation by way of their known confused hands.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 22, 2012)

M14 Shooter said:


> chopstiks said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


I could own and shoot an AR-15 with total safety and responsibility with no problems ever, in fact me and a friend of mine who has one, along with other friends that also have the same weapon, have gone shooting with these guns. They are alot of fun to shoot and one has to be at awe over the quality of the weapon etc. Now the thing is, is that I cannot believe that these weapons end up falling into the wrong hands, and for the wrong reasons they end up in the wrong hands. We must constantly be vigilant about this problem, and we must keep working on such problems to minimize the dangers once and for all..


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 22, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Gun Ownership: Why No One Invades Switzerland - YouTube
> ...



The video claims they didn't invade because all male citizens receive military training and are armed, not that all they didn't invade because of a bunch of civilians. Personally, I think it had more to do with the banks than the guns, but that doesn't mean they didn't know about the guns.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 22, 2012)

Peach said:


> I was referring to the posts here and elsewhere claiming the killings were a set up to "take our guns" away, but as it upset you so much, I shall amend;"FAR RIGHT EXTREMISTS, LIKE AL QAEDA, that despise the US". The killer's "kind" is American, no other conclusion to be drawn, other than his disregard for human life. Ariux posted something interesting, about the the media saturation we all live through. I see neither party as totally corrupt nor either party wishing the ruination of the US.
> 
> And for about the tenth time, this is less a gun crime than a HATE crime, why the killer hated so much is unknown.



This was not a HATE crime. It was an ATTENTION SEEKING crime.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 22, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > chopstiks said:
> ...



What kind of rifle would you approve of? Oswald killed JFK with a bolt-action Mannlicher Carcano.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 22, 2012)

Peach said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Peach, I'm confused who are you? Have you been hi jacked?


----------



## Full-Auto (Jul 22, 2012)

Peach said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



I misunderstood. My bad.

Well said


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 22, 2012)

amfree4all said:


> *Why was a 6 year old child at such a movie?????*



Why was the child allowed in even with a parent?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 22, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


No in his analogy I think it is more like this, where as he will be adding more fire departments (taxes for more law enforcement or fire enforcement) and more water (taxes for more fire hydrants) = (more rules and law enforcing of those rules, that is equal to more water), in order to battle the fires, in which he see's as out of control assault weapons being used for violent acts.


----------



## Peach (Jul 22, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > I was referring to the posts here and elsewhere claiming the killings were a set up to "take our guns" away, but as it upset you so much, I shall amend;"FAR RIGHT EXTREMISTS, LIKE AL QAEDA, that despise the US". The killer's "kind" is American, no other conclusion to be drawn, other than his disregard for human life. Ariux posted something interesting, about the the media saturation we all live through. I see neither party as totally corrupt nor either party wishing the ruination of the US.
> ...



Yes, that could well be part of it, being infamous is fame, of a sort. When I read he had been rejected from a Gun Club he wanted to join, I realized this man was almost totally alienated from other humans. Even a Gun Club rejected him, despite no criminal record, his education, and no lack of funds. Except for what has been reported, a few sex websites, and an occasional hooker, he may have been so alone, it helped create the monster he APPEARS to have become.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 22, 2012)

amfree4all said:


> *Why was a 6 year old child at such a movie?????*



Movie ratings can't fix stupid parents who think their job is to be their child's best friend instead of being their parents.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 22, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > IndependntLogic said:
> ...



Out of control assault weapons? You mean this happens every day? Damn! I haven't seen it in the news. 

And just exactly what is an assault weapon? Black and scary looking? As I said upthread, Oswald killed JFK with a bolt action rifle.

Now, take a look at this:






Which one would you consider an assault rifle?




Actually, that's a trick question. All 4 rifles are the same rifle, they just have different stocks and, except for the 4th one, they all fire the same cartridge.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 22, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


I would approve of any assault weapon or gun, to be in the hands of most people if it had some sort of smart technology on board in which I spoke of earlier within this thread. Right now we have people getting guns that are not even registering the guns or having to register them in certain states, then we have these guns falling into the hands of complete embassils/idiots who are straight out hell itself.  The idle mind is the devils playhouse, and we have to many idle minds or game playing minds (X-box etc.) who have been conditioned to be able to do such things (training themslevs with these games), and then it is taken from the relm of fiction and on into the relm of reality, in which is another area to explore concerning these newly created kooks that are now living in this nation we have today, who are making use of our freedoms & theirs, but making use of them in the wrong ways.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 22, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > I was referring to the posts here and elsewhere claiming the killings were a set up to "take our guns" away, but as it upset you so much, I shall amend;"FAR RIGHT EXTREMISTS, LIKE AL QAEDA, that despise the US". The killer's "kind" is American, no other conclusion to be drawn, other than his disregard for human life. Ariux posted something interesting, about the the media saturation we all live through. I see neither party as totally corrupt nor either party wishing the ruination of the US.
> ...


Both ingredients involved..


----------



## Borillar (Jul 22, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...



I would say that none of them are "assault" rifles as none of them have full auto capability. For that matter, the AR15 rifle is not an assault rifle either. Its full auto capable cousins the M16 and M4 are assault rifles.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 22, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Your smart technology idea is like a lot of Liberal ideas: they sound great in theory, but work poorly in practicality.

You do realize that technology can be defeated, don't you? If some guy can walk past you on the street with a device that steals your credit card numbers and your cell phone's info, what makes you think that they won't be able to do the same thing to your pistol, rifle or shotgun? How long will it be until some guy makes a device that he can carry in his pocket that simply turns your smart gun off while he robs or assaults you?

The drones that the military and CIA are flying over Iraq, Iran, Afghanistan, Yemen, etc., are some of the most cutting edge technology on the planet. Yet, Iran somehow managed to make one land. Some college students recently managed to spoof a drone's GPS system.

Identity theft happens all the time. People's email accounts get hacked. Bank servers get hacked. What makes you think that a smart gun can't get hacked or disabled?


----------



## Peach (Jul 22, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



No, I remain an American with reverence toward our Constitution.


----------



## IndependntLogic (Jul 23, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Wait. You mean the GOVERNMENT EMPLOYED AND TRAINED AND LICENSED AND CONSTANTLY TESTED FIRE DEPT??? Great analogy! You're right! people wanting to own guns should be required to go through proper training, have to get a license, be employed and Well Regulated by the government etc... Wow! You're more radical than I am!


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 23, 2012)

IndependntLogic said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > IndependntLogic said:
> ...



Fire Depts weren't always government employed and trained. Most used to be and some still are volunteers. Concerned citizens who cared about and wanted to protect their communities. 

Sort of like a militia.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 23, 2012)

amfree4all said:


> *Why was a 6 year old child at such a movie?????*



same reason a 3 month old was there

Thoughtless parents.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 23, 2012)

amfree4all said:


> *Why was a 6 year old child at such a movie?????*



You ask the obvious question. Clearly, this was no place for a six year old. Proper parents don't take their kids to violent movies at midnight, they tuck them up in bed. I want to know what the hell her mother was thinking.


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 23, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> amfree4all said:
> 
> 
> > *Why was a 6 year old child at such a movie?????*
> ...



Have to agree.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 23, 2012)

Noomi said:


> amfree4all said:
> 
> 
> > *Why was a 6 year old child at such a movie?????*
> ...



probably regretting it now. I dont get it. Id never even consider taking my daughter to a midnight showing of the Dark Knight Rises. Heck, I wouldn't take her to a midnight showing of Brave. 

You dont take children to violent movies like that. Im all for Batman and I cant wait to see the movie, but this just makes me absolutely crazy.


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 23, 2012)

Noomi said:


> amfree4all said:
> 
> 
> > *Why was a 6 year old child at such a movie?????*
> ...



Most likely she wasn't thinking. And if she was, I don't want to know. Stupid and irresponsible is stupid and irresponsible.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 23, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > amfree4all said:
> ...



I saw Prometheus the other month and there were kids in the audience. And when I went to see Ted a few weeks ago, there was a 7 year old girl there! NOT an appropriate movie for a young child!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 23, 2012)

Noomi said:


> I saw Prometheus the other month and there were kids in the audience. And when I went to see Ted a few weeks ago, there was a 7 year old girl there! NOT an appropriate movie for a young child!



I don't get it. My parents never took me to Violent movies. I think the most violent movie I saw in Theatres was Star Trek or Masters of the Universe.

I am not even sure I should be seeing half these movies anymore. They are well made, entertaining, and have great effects but they are just too violent and inappropriate. I dont want to fill my life with violence.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 23, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > amfree4all said:
> ...



Different times between her's and your's and mine. The mother was probably young maybe mid 20's and wanted to be hip and with the times and throw in a little lack of experience. So try and not be too hard on her I'm sure she's hurting enough.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 23, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Not being hard on her at all. Im questioning the direction or society is going where even a young mother would do something like this.


----------



## chopstiks (Jul 23, 2012)

M14 Shooter said:


> chopstiks said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Whatever you say, "M14 Shooter"

Next post coming up is for ya.


----------



## chopstiks (Jul 23, 2012)

I'd like to preface this long tweet by saying that my passion comes from my deepest sympathy and shared sorrow with yesterday's victims and with the utmost respect for the people and the police/fire/medical/political forces of Aurora and all who seek to comfort and aid these victims.

This morning, I made a comment about how I do not understand people who support public ownership of assault style weapons like the AR-15 used in the Colorado massacre. see en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AR-15

That comment, has of course, inspired a lot of feedback. There have been many tweets of agreement and sympathy but many, many more that have been challenging at the least, hostile and vitriolic at the worst.

Clearly, the angry, threatened and threatening, hostile comments are coming from gun owners and gun advocates. Despite these massacres recurring and despite the 100,000 Americans that die every year due to domestic gun violence - these people see no value to even considering some kind of control as to what kinds of weapons are put in civilian hands.

Many of them cite patriotism as their reason - true patriots support the Constitution adamantly and wholly. Constitution says citizens have the right to bear arms in order to maintain organized militias. I'm no constitutional scholar so here it is from the document itself:

As passed by the Congress:
"A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed."
As ratified by the States and authenticated by Thomas Jefferson, Secretary of State:
"A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed."

So the patriots are correct, gun ownership is in the constitution - if you're in a well-regulated militia. Let's see what no less a statesman than Alexander Hamilton had to say about a militia:

"A tolerable expertness in military movements is a business that requires time and practice. It is not a day, or even a week, that will suffice for the attainment of it. To oblige the great body of the yeomanry, and of the other classes of the citizens, to be under arms for the purpose of going through military exercises and evolutions, as often as might be necessary to acquire the degree of perfection which would entitle them to the character of a well-regulated militia, would be a real grievance to the people, and a serious public inconvenience and loss."

Read more *HERE*

*Forum copyright and fair use policy, to be found HERE, prohibits posting of pieces in their entirety.

~Oddball*


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 23, 2012)

amfree4all said:


> *Why was a 6 year old child at such a movie?????*



Why not?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 23, 2012)

Noomi said:


> amfree4all said:
> 
> 
> > *Why was a 6 year old child at such a movie?????*
> ...



Proper parents aren't constrained by your opinion.

A note to all the jerks who are calling this mother a bad parent, she just lost her daughter because an asshole decided to shoot up a movie based on a  comic book. Blaming her for that is absurd, you should all apologize to the entire planet for being lowlife scum.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 23, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > amfree4all said:
> ...



It has a PG-13 rating, how violent do you think it is?


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 23, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> amfree4all said:
> 
> 
> > *Why was a 6 year old child at such a movie?????*
> ...



Because a 6 year old should be in bed at such a time.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 23, 2012)

Amazing how the Left pays so much attention to *"A well regulated militia, being necessary to the security of a free state"*, but jumps through more hoops than a circus dog to ignore *"the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed"*.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 23, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...


Goes back to getting tougher on crime then, by re-instilling the fear into a criminals mind, that if he gets caught doing these things in which you say that he could do, will do, and already has done, then they will face dire consequences for their actions, like never seeing the light of day again etc. These crimes in which people are doing now, in which is upsetting the apple cart so terribly, and to the point of creating a wild west society again, needs hanging judges, hangings and electric chairs to return in order to meet the needs & challenges again, and this in order to get a society back in step and back on track once again. Going soft on crime like the liberals have done, is what has cost this country it's freedoms and liberty's. Of course the liberals want to claim everytime that their man is innocent, and that he is locked up for nothing and/or no reason at all, then if that don't work, they work tirelessly to make sure that he lives a good easy life in prison as best that he can. Just look at the accusations or charges against this nation in which they have claimed or made, and then look at the works by them over the years that has caused the nation to go soft on crime and the criminals who commit these heinus crimes... It is my take in which I may be wrong somewhat of my charges levied against them, but not wrong by much I don't figure looking back upon it all now. We can still have comprehensive reform of these things, and work on the smart technology as well just the same so no problem. I am glad you are thinking in ways to counter me, because it makes for progress in ones thinking about the next hump we all need to get over, so it is good.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 23, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> Amazing how the Left pays so much attention to *"A well regulated militia, being necessary to the security of a free state"*, but jumps through more hoops than a circus dog to ignore *"the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed"*.


Is it really amazing to you, that they are looking for the hole in the words in ways that will give them what they want ?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 23, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > amfree4all said:
> ...


Trying to make rules for a liberal minded family is fruitless, but the point should be still yet, that a 6 year old should be able to go anywhere in America, and at anytime, where as they are not threatened, molested or killed as they are being done in these ways today. I remember when I was six years old, that me and my sisters could walk from our house and through trailer parks, housing subdivisions and rural communities on halloween, and do it with absolutely no problems back in the 60's, and we had enough candy to last till Christmas because of this, but somehow all of this has gone very wrong now in America, and people know the reasons looking back now, but they are powerless to change these things, all due to the Feds & the ACLU along with others whom won't allow for anything to be changed back to the way that it was as far as a better balance in security and safety goes. Hollywood is also a HUGE problem now (major Obama donors), by what they have put out there for these idle minded teens to sit around and take in day in and day out, thus creating a generation of youth that is almost done before they even get started in life. Many areas that are out of whack or are whack to begin with we know about, and yet no one knows why this all came to be now in America ? Go Figure!


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 23, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > amfree4all said:
> ...


Uh oh the thought police are on the job again, but you know what(?) just about anything hollywood these days is putting out, is bad for anyone under the age of 45 anymore, so is there any escaping it really ? I mean yes people can stay home and become hermits, never seeing the light of day anymore for them and their children, but that is unexceptable as well in America. Ohhhhh boy the tangled web that we all have allowed to be weaved around us now in America, as the spiders lay in wait for their American dinner to finally get to weak to resist anylonger. 

People are just conforming more and more as sheep led to a slaughter, even with their young right their by their side.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 23, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> amfree4all said:
> 
> 
> > *Why was a 6 year old child at such a movie?????*
> ...


Yes, and the ratings control board are these hollywood extremist (wolves left gaurding the hen house), so good luck with ever getting the proper ratings anymore for these movies.

They are likened to a Sandusky, luring the children into their camp, by ratings that are set to do this (fooling them and their parents), in order to molest the childrens minds and also their parents as well in the process. They have a slick game, and it can be found out by looking back to the past, and then bringing it foward in order to see it all more clearly now. People should DEMAND better as consumers of Hollywoods products..


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 23, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...


Doesn't need to happen everyday, where as when it does happen, it makes up for all the days lost, and this is due to the magnitude of these crimes when they do happen.. It is enough so that it gets people to figuring that something needs to be done, because Ameicans are not expendable at any rate or percentages given in ratio's or by multipliars in numbers of..


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 23, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



There's nothing wrong with guns as they are. They work just fine.

But you're starting to get it. Punish the criminals and leave law abiding citizens alone. Make the punishment fit the crime and stop pussyfooting around with them. Why are convicted cold-blooded murderers being allowed to sit on Death Row for 15-20 years? Conduct their original trials and give them 2 appeals to give them a fair chance to make certain that they are not wrongly convicted, and then execute them. Hang them. Fry them. Firing squad. Guillotine. Do it publicly so that it becomes a deterrent to potential future criminals.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 23, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Like I posted upthread, if Holmes was determined to do this and didn't have access to guns, he could have done it some other way. Two or three Molotov cocktails thrown into that theater would have been far cheaper and easier to obtain and had a far more horrific result.

Punish the criminals, deter the crime by making the punishment fit it, and leave law abiding citizens alone.


----------



## Cowman (Jul 23, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > amfree4all said:
> ...



Why? School is out... they were with their parent(s). Stop fucking projecting your parenting values on them. There was nothing wrong with their parents taking them to see batman.


----------



## Ariux (Jul 23, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> Like I posted upthread, if Holmes was determined to do this and didn't have access to guns, he could have done it some other way. Two or three Molotov cocktails thrown into that theater would have been far cheaper and easier to obtain and had a far more horrific result.



Exactly.  And, going the oil+gas or bomb route, Holmes would have had a better chance of getting away.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 23, 2012)

Anyone who made over 30 grenades himself is not going to be deterred from mass murder by gun control laws.

This isn't a failure of gun control, but sanity control.   The whole idea that we can save lives by keeping guns out of the hands of crazy people is simply ridiculous.  Don't get rid of the guns.  Get rid of the crazy people.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 23, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Does anybody believe that 1+ other people shooting at the perp and possibly each other would have improved things?



Uh yeah. Return fire suppresses assaults. Only a moron fuckwad fails to grasp this. 



> Perp has ballistic protection and there are that many bullets in the air in a confusing and chaotic situation.



If a few of those bullets were flying at him, he would have to hunker down or might even be killed.

Jeezus, you can't be this fucking stupid, can you?


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 23, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Yes, I know certain people are offended by the very concept that there are such things as values.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 23, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Anyone who made over 30 grenades himself is not going to be deterred from mass murder by gun control laws.
> 
> This isn't a failure of gun control, but sanity control.   The whole idea that we can save lives by keeping guns out of the hands of crazy people is simply ridiculous.  Don't get rid of the guns.  Get rid of the crazy people.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 23, 2012)

Borillar said:


> When has our right to keep and bear arms ever been removed in America?



NY City, Washington DC, the California ammunition ban, etc. 



> How can we have a long history of oppression each time it is removed when it has never been removed?



You're an idiot, which is why you're a leftist. The British routinely disarmed the populace, which is why the second amendment was written. Abraham Lincoln suspended the right to bear arms and deemed it treason for those in contested (Southern) areas.



> The USA and Australia have very similar roots as English colonies.



Not really.

The USA was a loosely held series of colonies that were interacting with French, Spanish and Austrian (Prussian) competitors, guided by Locke, Payne, Adam Smith, and other intellectuals, it was a breeding ground for liberty.

Australia was a penal colony. Rather than the best and brightest seeking to employ the ideas and ideal of liberty, these were convicts accepting of the deprivation of civil liberties.  Institutionalism is a foundational part of Aussie culture. 



> They have a parliamentary democracy that is neither oppressive or pacifistic. I don't know where you get the notion that Australians are cowardly, sheep fucking, pacifists who roll over at the slightest threat.



The Australian government isn't pacifistic, but the culture is one of obedience rather than liberty. 

Unless the government interferes with their sheep shagging....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 23, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> Like I posted upthread, if Holmes was determined to do this and didn't have access to guns, he could have done it some other way. Two or three Molotov cocktails thrown into that theater would have been far cheaper and easier to obtain and had a far more horrific result.
> 
> Punish the criminals, deter the crime by making the punishment fit it, and leave law abiding citizens alone.



This was a guy who was working on a doctorate at 24, who made teargas grenades that worked, who booby-trapped 5 rooms with trip wires and intrusion defeat systems. This was a VERY smart guy. He EASILY could have made Sarine or Ricin grenades and killed everyone in the building, not just the one theater, but all 18, the offices and the lobby. Keeping such a person from guns would not lower the body count, and may have increased it exponentially.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 23, 2012)

Laws punishing criminals would not have stopped this mass murder, nor will it stop the next one, or the one after that.

Laws are totally ineffective against this kind of insanity.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 23, 2012)

chopstiks said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > chopstiks said:
> ...


Refusing to accept the truth is another common facet of liberalsm


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 23, 2012)

chopstiks said:


> I'd like to preface this long tweet by saying that my passion comes from my deepest sympathy and shared sorrow with yesterday's victims and with the utmost respect for the people and the police/fire/medical/political forces of Aurora and all who seek to comfort and aid these victims.


More hysterical nonsense.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 23, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> Amazing how the Left pays so much attention to *"A well regulated militia, being necessary to the security of a free state"*, but jumps through more hoops than a circus dog to ignore *"the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed"*.


They refuse to accept the fact that the individual v collective right issue is settled law, and their point of view lost out.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 23, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...



I think our Fire Department was better when they were 99% volunteers....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 23, 2012)

chopstiks said:


> I'd like to preface this long tweet by saying that my passion comes from my deepest sympathy and shared sorrow with yesterday's victims and with the utmost respect for the people and the police/fire/medical/political forces of Aurora and all who seek to comfort and aid these victims.
> 
> This morning, I made a comment about how I do not understand people who support public ownership of assault style weapons like the AR-15 used in the Colorado massacre. see en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AR-15
> 
> ...





> Clearly, the angry, threatened and threatening, hostile comments are coming from gun owners and gun advocates. Despite these massacres recurring and despite the 100,000 Americans that die every year due to domestic gun violence - these people see no value to even considering some kind of control as to what kinds of weapons are put in civilian hands.


Dumb ass when you can start to be honest there will be a discussion. 100,000 Americans die every year due to gun violence? OMG WTF? You god damn lying sack of shit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 23, 2012)

M14 Shooter said:


> chopstiks said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to preface this long tweet by saying that my passion comes from my deepest sympathy and shared sorrow with yesterday's victims and with the utmost respect for the people and the police/fire/medical/political forces of Aurora and all who seek to comfort and aid these victims.
> ...



Did you see how many American die due to gun violence every year according to him?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 23, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > chopstiks said:
> ...


Yes.   Nonsense.   Posts like his deserve nothing more than a dismissive rsponse.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 23, 2012)

Yep, the real problem is Americans dont have enough guns, automatic weapons, and i think if every person just had one bazooka, that would do it...

yup yup yup

NRA is a terrorist organization, when we accept this fact, we will be halfway to solving the problem.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 23, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Yep, the real problem is Americans dont have enough guns, automatic weapons, and i think if every person just had one bazooka, that would do it...
> 
> yup yup yup
> 
> NRA is a terrorist organization, when we accept this fact, we will be halfway to solving the problem.



Fuck off troll.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 23, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Artevelde said:
> ...



I am not one of them. I just happen to know that not everything labeled as a value is actually a value.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 23, 2012)

Show me a parent dragging their kids out at one in the morning and I'll show you a selfish parent.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 23, 2012)

Maybe you meant, Your money and property or your life?


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 23, 2012)

amfree4all said:


> *You really got it right!  What's the saying, "When guns are outlawed, only outlaws will have guns"?*



There are lots of jingoistic sayings designed to control your thinking like that one, read 1984 sometime...

you are controlled by language, if they tell you a lie over and over and over, pretty soon it becomes the truth


----------



## Pho_King (Jul 23, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> amfree4all said:
> 
> 
> > *You really got it right!  What's the saying, "When guns are outlawed, only outlaws will have guns"?*
> ...



You are obviously speaking from experience.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 23, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > amfree4all said:
> ...



try thinking for yourself for once...try asking yourself why is it conz are always in lockstep and libs never are

why conz are 1000 times more likely to be guilty of fraud, stealing elections, etc

jesus man, both parties are corrupt, but man, get a grip


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 23, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> try thinking for yourself for once...try asking yourself why is it conz are always in lockstep and libs never are
> 
> why conz are 1000 times more likely to be guilty of fraud, stealing elections, etc
> 
> jesus man, both parties are corrupt, but man, get a grip



Fuck off, troll.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 23, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > try thinking for yourself for once...try asking yourself why is it conz are always in lockstep and libs never are
> ...



Fuck off, troll.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 23, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



My guess is it happens because you are delusional.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 23, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > amfree4all said:
> ...



And really bad experience considering that saying was around long before 1984....


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 23, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



I do think for myself, I am not a con, I am not a lib.  I'm a moderate.  I also know that guns are inanimate object and inanimate objects don't commit crimes, people do.  Following your logic we should ban rocks as that's what Able used to kill Cain...


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 23, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> I do think for myself, I am not a con, I am not a lib.  I'm a moderate.  I also know that guns are inanimate object and inanimate objects don't commit crimes, people do.  Following your logic we should ban rocks as that's what Able used to kill Cain...



I know. All those multi-loading rock throwing devices that were deliberating designed to kill humans should be banned.

Unlike the AK47 or M16, which were primarily designed as hood ornaments for 67 Mustangs...


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 23, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



Not unusual for logical folks to look at a set of facts and arrive at the same conclusion.  The rest are just plain lies from a troll.  Do you have better stuff?  This is getting really boring.


----------



## Crackerjack (Jul 23, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> amfree4all said:
> 
> 
> > *You really got it right!  What's the saying, "When guns are outlawed, only outlaws will have guns"?*
> ...


You don't even know what the hell the word "jingoistic" means, numbnuts.  Reading you lecture others on language is just precious.


----------



## Peach (Jul 23, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> amfree4all said:
> 
> 
> > *You really got it right!  What's the saying, "When guns are outlawed, only outlaws will have guns"?*
> ...



Shhhhh....many of the soundbite addicts will latch onto " WAR is PEACE". They like the action shots on TV.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 23, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> amfree4all said:
> 
> 
> > *You really got it right!  What's the saying, "When guns are outlawed, only outlaws will have guns"?*
> ...



Totally explains you to a T.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't know if this issue has been addressed or not already in this *87 page* chat, but after I learned that the youngest movie theater victim was only six years old, I was like, "Why was a six year old even there in the first place when the movie on the screen is a *PG-13* rated film? And taking the kid to see it at *midnight* only made the person who brought the kid look even more brain dead.   

God bless you and every impacted person always!!!

Holly

P.S. May that little one be with the Lord now too.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 23, 2012)

JOSweetHeart said:


> I don't know if this issue has been addressed or not already in this *87 page* chat, but after I learned that the youngest movie theater victim was only six years old, I was like, "Why was a six year old even there in the first place when the movie on the screen is a *PG-13* rated film? And taking the kid to see it at *midnight* only made the person who brought the kid look even more brain dead.
> 
> God bless you and every impacted person always!!!
> 
> ...



I think we need some major parenting classes.  We need to have parents raising kids instead of kids raising kids....


----------



## Noomi (Jul 23, 2012)

JOSweetHeart said:


> I don't know if this issue has been addressed or not already in this *87 page* chat, but after I learned that the youngest movie theater victim was only six years old, I was like, "Why was a six year old even there in the first place when the movie on the screen is a *PG-13* rated film? And taking the kid to see it at *midnight* only made the person who brought the kid look even more brain dead.
> 
> God bless you and every impacted person always!!!
> 
> ...



I know, and you have to wonder. You also have to wonder why the hell you would take a three month baby to the cinema and not hire a babysitter like any responsible person would.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 24, 2012)

JOSweetHeart said:


> I don't know if this issue has been addressed or not already in this *87 page* chat, but after I learned that the youngest movie theater victim was only six years old, I was like, "Why was a six year old even there in the first place when the movie on the screen is a *PG-13* rated film? And taking the kid to see it at *midnight* only made the person who brought the kid look even more brain dead.
> 
> God bless you and every impacted person always!!!
> 
> ...



Change your settings. It's only 33 pages in my browser...;o)


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 24, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



Something tells me you are one of those people who would break into a home, is that why you don't want people armed?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 24, 2012)

JOSweetHeart said:


> I don't know if this issue has been addressed or not already in this *87 page* chat, but after I learned that the youngest movie theater victim was only six years old, I was like, "Why was a six year old even there in the first place when the movie on the screen is a *PG-13* rated film? And taking the kid to see it at *midnight* only made the person who brought the kid look even more brain dead.
> 
> God bless you and every impacted person always!!!
> 
> ...


You act as if you are surprised that a 6 year old was there with parent ? All I can say to this is, "WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN FOR THE LAST 30 YEARS OR SO", because it is in no way unusual now for this kind of thing to be going on in America, as the 60's hippy's had won their revolution long ago. 

Did you arrive in a time machine where you had once stepped into such a device, from a period where this sort of thing would have shocked parents and the nation big time back in your day? I mean if a 6 year old could have entered a theater that was playing a movie that would have been considered R-rated easily back in those days, yes people would have been livid let alone shocked. We keep falling and failing, but no one seems to know why anymore, now isn't that strange and shocking ? I know why, but it has become unpopular to say amongst a sea of devils these days, so we get what we get, and the rest is just history.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 24, 2012)

What is the movie rating on Batman?  Was the theater following the rules?  LIke I said before, show me a preteen out past midnight with the parent and I'll show you a selfish parent


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Noomi said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if this issue has been addressed or not already in this *87 page* chat, but after I learned that the youngest movie theater victim was only six years old, I was like, "Why was a six year old even there in the first place when the movie on the screen is a *PG-13* rated film? And taking the kid to see it at *midnight* only made the person who brought the kid look even more brain dead.
> ...


If you have to wonder, then you have been absent from the human race for the last 30 years or more..


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 24, 2012)

There has not been 100,000 gun deaths in the US.  In 2011, the last year for which there are complete numbers there were 13,000 in round figures.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/2011/jan/10/gun-crime-us-state

The statistics don't mention how many of these are suicides, or how many result from law abiding citizens are protecting themselves from criminals.

Underneath all of the arguments for gun control is the meaning that criminals should be armed and law abiding citizens should not be.   Criminal activity is an understandable pathology.  Self protection is a violent deliberate act.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't see where your article relates to the post Katz.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 24, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> There has not been 100,000 gun deaths in the US.  In 2011, the last year for which there are complete numbers there were 13,000 in round figures.
> 
> Obama Reminds Supporters: 'I
> 
> ...



That quote should have read, "I...I...I...uh....uh...I...uh..."

Miserable stuttering Clusterfuck in Chief.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


Incompetant ???? Why can't they use the planning and actions of this gunman to determin competency, regardless of what he acts like now or after the fact, and this in order to try and save himself or his own skin ?

I say hang him by the neck until death, just like they did during the wild west times, in which was the very reasoning for the punishment used in respect to the word "wild" as in a slick deviant criminal who has become out of control.  If people act like wild animals (predators) who will kill the innocent, then they should be removed by lethal punishments that which suit the crimes in which they had committed. Let it be knownst to anyone else who thinks in these ways, that it will not be tolerated, and the punishment shall meet the crime in degree of when rendered in justice there of.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 24, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



Does Colorado regulate baby sitters like California.

Babysitting bill in Calif. Legislature | TheUnion.com


How will parents react when they find out they will be expected to provide workers' compensation benefits, rest and meal breaks and paid vacation time forbabysitters? Dinner and a movie night may soon become much more complicated.

Under AB 889, household employers (aka parents) who hire a babysitter on a Friday night will be legally obligated to pay at least minimum wage to any sitter over the age of 18 (unless it is a family member), provide a substitute caregiver every two hours to cover rest and meal breaks, in addition to workers' compensation coverage, overtime pay, and a meticulously calculated timecard/paycheck.

Failure to abide by any of these provisions may result in a legal cause of action against the employer including cumulative penalties, attorneys' fees, legal costs and expenses associated with hiring expert witnesses, an unprecedented measure of legal recourse provided no other class of workers  from agricultural laborers to garment manufacturers. (On the bright side, language requiring an hour of paid vacation time for every 30 hours worked was amended out of the bill in the Senate.)


----------



## Peter Dow (Jul 24, 2012)

amfree4all said:


> *The Swiss have the right idea about firearms » Evansville Courier & Press*


Thanks for that link. I think it is worth quoting in full.



> The Swiss have the right idea about firearms
> 
> Switzerland is the safest country in the world to live in. It is not because it is a neutral country or anything of that sort.
> 
> ...


If that's true (and I have no reason to doubt it) it is very interesting and begs a question.

What is the Swiss secret that makes bearing arms in Switzerland a blessing whereas in the USA it's a mixed blessing if not a curse considering all the gun crime?



> Gun violence in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> There were 52,447 deliberate and 23,237 accidental non-fatal gunshot injuries in the United States during 2000.[4] The majority of gun-related deaths in the United States are suicides,[5] with 17,352 (55.6%) of the total 31,224 firearm-related deaths in 2007 due to suicide, while 12,632 (40.5%) were homicide deaths.



I've never been to Switzerland so this is just from what I have read such as here.



> Welfare and dependency in Switzerland
> RALPH SEGALMAN
> 
> SWITZERLAND is not often thought of when we discuss the welfare state. In many respects it is not a welfare state. There is, for example, no national health service and most of the population is covered by voluntary health insurance.  There is also no central program to provide a minimum guaranteed income for all of the population (other than for the aged and infirm) as found in England, Norway, and Sweden. Unlike the major European welfare states, the Swiss federal government defers in much greater measure to local autonomy. But in one critical respect it has achieved what the United States and European nations traditionally defined as welfare states have not: It has all but eliminated &#8220;welfare dependency,&#8221; or intergenerational poverty, and it has done this in a strikingly different manner than other developed societies.  Whether Switzerland has lessons to offer the troubled welfare states of Europe or the United States is another question. But first, let us describe how Switzerland deals with the poor, and how it shapes policies to encourage self-sufficiency and to prevent the development of dependent people in its population.



The Swiss don't seem to have allowed to arise an under-class, separated into ghettos, marginalized, outcast and neglected except for by the state which mass-produces welfare benefits in an impersonal way.

Rather Swiss society is neighbourly, communal and cohesive. Local government is interventionist with individuals who are trending in an anti-social direction who get their non-conformist issues nipped in the bud and every effort made to bring wayward individuals back into the mainstream. Dropping out is not encouraged.

Since everyone is drafted to be in the one Swiss culture there aren't the other subcultures arising. I would be very surprised if there is Swiss gangster-rap music for example. 

This says to me that a well-regulated militia which successfully realises the people's right to bear arms must mean regulation of the whole person into the one cohesive culture, making the militia member bearing arms integral to the community and to society.

What won't work is having lone wolves with guns or alienated gangsters with guns - that's not a well-regulated militia and that's not the way to allow the people to bear arms.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 24, 2012)

The Swiss don't have a legacy of slavery where there is an entire race that believes they are owed something from society.  Nor do they have mexicans that believe Switzerland is still mexico and they are owed a livelihood from the "thieves" that stole it.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 24, 2012)

amfree4all said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...


It could be that there is a need for more of the good citizens (deputized) and carrying concealed, just like we had to place air-marshalls on the planes now, because we don't know when the next terrorist (unknown identity) might try and stand up for his cause and act stupid anywhere and at anytime in America, whether homegrown or foriegn now.

Anywhere where large crowds do gather at events in tight closeted places, (constituting a fish in a barrel situation), there should be a law that states (where security is warranted), that it shall be required by law (security will be hired), and if not then permits won't be issued and business liscense will be revoked, and this all due to non compliance if it is determined that non-compliance was or is the case when an event is scheduled or had been operated without security in place during any such events that would require such compliance under the law that would now be written because of.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 24, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> I know. All those multi-loading rock throwing devices that were deliberating designed to kill humans should be banned.
> 
> Unlike the AK47 or M16, which were primarily designed as hood ornaments for 67 Mustangs...



Say Gump, which kills more people in a year in the USA, AK47's or Ford Mustangs?

Would it surprise a sheep shagging socialist like you to learn that automobiles are the #1 weapon in homicide in America? And yes, I'm sure that Obama would love to outlaw the private ownership of motor vehicles by the commoners, however the justification isn't based on homicides but on Gaea worship.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> The Swiss don't have a legacy of slavery where there is an entire race that believes they are owed something from society.  Nor do they have mexicans that believe Switzerland is still mexico and they are owed a livelihood from the "thieves" that stole it.


Just some of the complications this nation faces, in which it cannot peoperly be compared to the others in the world by, so why do we try and compare, instead of fixing what we have here by our own minds and know how ? Oh I know, the federal government stands in the way, because it thinks it has been right, even though it has been wrong, which is why we see what we are seeing in this nation right now to date.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 24, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Does Colorado regulate baby sitters like California.
> 
> Babysitting bill in Calif. Legislature | TheUnion.com
> 
> ...



Stupid fucking communists.

It astounds me what a shit hole my state has become since the communists took over.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > I know. All those multi-loading rock throwing devices that were deliberating designed to kill humans should be banned.
> ...


Don't worry, if the demon-crats or the repentigans could get us all wrapped up into a tight little box soon enough, and if it means everything is under attack in America in order to do so, then we will see more added to the list of things to lose or be taken away by government in America, just as soon as it the government figures out how.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 24, 2012)

amfree4all said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > ConzHateUSA said:
> ...



It would be interesting to know what your brother would do.  

The facts that we have are, that shortly after the movie began Holmes left his seat, went out the emergency exit door and came back in full body armor with his weapons.  So he would not have been sitting in front of your brother wearing body armor and holding his weapons.  

If you want to have a clearer idea of what firearms do to someone wearing body armor check out what happened at the Bank of America in North Hollywood in 1997.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 24, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if this issue has been addressed or not already in this *87 page* chat, but after I learned that the youngest movie theater victim was only six years old, I was like, "Why was a six year old even there in the first place when the movie on the screen is a *PG-13* rated film? And taking the kid to see it at *midnight* only made the person who brought the kid look even more brain dead.
> ...


Little kids being at these films is one thing, but them being there at midnight is a whole other story. They should be in their beds fast asleep by then.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. And if you don't like that I show some responsibility unlike other people in this sick word, then maybe I am not the one who has the problem.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 24, 2012)

The parents of the child who was permitted to go to a movie at midnight with her big brother is not at all responsible for the shooting.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> amfree4all said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...


Hmmmm, so how did he get his gear after he was seated ? Did he have it stashed in the theater prior to his murderous spree, and if so, how did he stash his weaponry and gear in the theater prior to (did he have an accomplice) maybe, or and enabler maybe working within ? Was there constumes being warn by many who entered the theater this night, thus allowing this person to go undetected if were carrying this gear and weaponry on his person ? What was he wearing before leaving his seat to get his weapons and gear (plain clothes)? It sounds as if he had an accomplice to me, maybe someone working at this theater maybe, or maybe he had stashed this stuff in the roof of the men's room one item at a time over many days of visiting the theater for the later event to take place as it did. The investigation will be interesting to learn, but also will help in stopping another such event from happening in the future hopefully, just like we have learned how to stop many new would be terroist attacks on this nation since 9-11. Will be interesting to learn what political ideology, family background, educational character, along with culture etc. this man held over the years as well or if he held any at all to be considered as much, and if he did, did it play any part in his deteriorated mind over the years now? It all will be important findings in the making up of this cats total profile to be mindful of in the coming years.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 24, 2012)

JOSweetHeart said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...


Read again and comprehend better, because I am for your types and your type of responsibility as is shown... peace


----------



## Peter Dow (Jul 24, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> The Swiss don't have a legacy of slavery where there is an entire race that believes they are owed something from society.  Nor do they have mexicans that believe Switzerland is still mexico and they are owed a livelihood from the "thieves" that stole it.


I don't hold with racist ideas and I won't debate with racists. I will say a word or two about integrating immigrants into the host community.

Society owes itself the wisdom to put the effort into integrating immigrant communities for the good of all which means opening doors to opportunity and empowering all as full citizens.

Keeping some as 2nd class "illegals" is exactly going to fuel the growth of sub-cultures and alienation which leads to gun crime. 

The failure of the US to have a comprehensive immigration law reform, to refuse nationality to many immigrants yet use those immigrants as cheap labour with no union rights and no legal protection of employees is precisely what leads to alienated sub-cultures and gun crime and resentment from the host community working class as wage rates are under cut by the "illegals".

American society owes itself better politics.


Amnesty for illegal immigrants. 
Citizenship for all.

That's the progressive way forward for America. That's how to well-regulate any militia.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 24, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> amfree4all said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...


Where the LAPD went to the local gun store to borrow a few AR-15 rifles?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 24, 2012)

Peter Dow said:


> I don't hold with racist ideas and I won't debate with racists. I will say a word or two about integrating immigrants into the host community.



Will you now?

How about we have some people move into your flat, uninvited, because they want to? And of course you need to make them co-owners, because they are in your flat so have as much right to it as you - just pay the rent and shut up.



> Society owes itself the wisdom to put the effort into integrating immigrant communities for the good of all which means opening doors to opportunity and empowering all as full citizens.



Is that right?

So wisdom is having uninvited people flood in with no recourse?

Fucking brilliant.



> Keeping some as 2nd class "illegals" is exactly going to fuel the growth of sub-cultures and alienation which leads to gun crime.



Wait, so this gunman shot only illegals?



> The failure of the US to have a comprehensive immigration law reform, to refuse nationality to many immigrants yet use those immigrants as cheap labour with no union rights and no legal protection of employees is precisely what leads to alienated sub-cultures and gun crime and resentment from the host community working class as wage rates are under cut by the "illegals".



Look sparky, if you want to pretend to be an American who has a vested interest, and ergo a say in our immigration policy, learn to spell "labor."

Comprehensive immigration reform is simply massive deportation of all who don't have the legal right to be in this country, and that should begin immediately.

Over in your home country of Fuckistan, or wherever you're from, if a man robs a store and takes a TV, do you hand him title, as a "comprehensive robbery reform?"



> American society owes itself better politics.



ROFL

American society owes itself enough sense to ignore fucknuts like you.



> Amensty for illegal immigrants.
> Citizenship for all.



Better idea;


Deportation for illegals
Enforcing the law



> That's the progressive way forward for America. That's how to well-regulate any militia.



That's the fucknut path to utter destruction.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 24, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> The parents of the child who was permitted to go to a movie at midnight with her big brother is not at all responsible for the shooting.


I never said that they were, but now that all of this has happened, how are them parents going to feel now about allowing their two kids to go to the movie? By the way, is the little girl's brother still here or did the shooter get him too?



beagle9 said:


> Read again and comprehend better, because I am for your types and your type of responsibility as is shown... peace


Sorry. Sometimes the way that a message is delivered can make people take the message its self the wrong way.   

God bless you two and every impacted person always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 24, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > amfree4all said:
> ...



He went out the emergency door and propped it open slightly.  He got his gear, put on the armor and came back in the theater.  This is what they already know.   There is some speculation that he got a ticket to a showing of the movie earlier in the day so he would know which exit to use.  

I've heard leftists say that there has to be some political ideology behind this attack.  It's doubtful.  John Hinkley didn't try to assassinate Ronald Reagan because Hinkley was a democrat, but because he wanted to impress Jodie Foster.   Jared Loughner didn't try to shoot Gabby Giffords because he was a republican but because he believed it would improve world literacy.

There is nothing cultural or political  behind someone imagining they are a cartoon character.  They are just crazy.   It is a total psychotic break.  There is no way to stop these kinds of attacks.  There is no way to predict when someone is going to have a psychotic break.   Until they actually engage in the attack, there is no way to stop them from doing so either.

The difference between David Berkowitz and James Holmes is that Berkowitz was delusional, but not suffering from a psychotic break.  Berkowitz believed a dog was talking to him, but he knew who he was at all times.  Berkowitz never, for a moment, believed he was the dog.    James Holmes believes he is the Joker from a Batman comic book.  Had he never heard of the Joker, he would have fixated on something else.  He might have believed he was Darth Vader or Wile E Coyote chasing Bugs Bunny with Acme explosives.


----------



## Peter Dow (Jul 24, 2012)

Peter Dow said:


> Election year? No appetite for gun-law reform? That's a shame.
> 
> It's a very bad joke to kill innocent people or to be a governor whose government allows anyone to get so much firepower for their own personal unsupervised use and allows that unnecessary fire-power to be used against defenceless citizens.
> 
> ...



Freaking News banned my Compare-the-jokers entry to their news photoshop contest this week. Too many complaints (from supporters of Governor Hickenlooper maybe?)

Sometimes satire helps get people interested in the political message, sometimes not.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 24, 2012)

Peter Dow said:


> Freaking News banned my Compare-the-jokers entry to their news photoshop contest this week. Too many complaints (from supporters of Governor Hickenlooper maybe?)
> 
> Sometimes satire helps get people interested in the political message, sometimes not.



As a freedom hater from Fuckistan, or wherever you are from, what business do you have libeling Gov. Hickenlooper? What business is it of yours?


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 24, 2012)

When I was 10 yrs old I wanted to be a cowboy and I wanted to have a Winchester rifle to shoot the bad guys

but then I grew up


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 24, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> When I was 10 yrs old I wanted to be a cowboy and I wanted to have a Winchester rifle to shoot the bad guys
> 
> but then I grew up



Now that you're 11, you want to be Che Guevara and put gasoline filled tires on enemies of the people to watch them scream as they burn...


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 24, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > When I was 10 yrs old I wanted to be a cowboy and I wanted to have a Winchester rifle to shoot the bad guys
> ...


Superb.



It would be even better if he knew who you were talking about.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


There are political solutions to these things, just as there have been political ideologies, problems and the ramifications of these politics as is found over time, that have led to the decline of our society, but what we have to do is elect the right people again, who will represent the people in a good majority, and not take sides against the good majority (note the word GOOD), in which it has been doing for way to long now. We all know what has taken place in this nation, but denial is a very bad trait that is going on in this nations mind anymore, thus causing the citizens to block this stuff out just about immediately after it happens.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 24, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> When I was 10 yrs old I wanted to be a cowboy and I wanted to have a Winchester rifle to shoot the bad guys
> 
> but then I grew up


and what came next, you joined the bad guy's in a situation where you felt that "if ya can't beat'em, well you might as well join'em", this sort of senario ?? B )


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 24, 2012)

M14 Shooter said:


> Superb.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be even better if he knew who you were talking about.



He wears the Tee-shirt, he has the poster on the wall, you'd think he knew who Che was, but alas, you're right, he's clueless.....


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 24, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> When I was 10 yrs old I wanted to be a cowboy and I wanted to have a Winchester rifle to shoot the bad guys
> 
> but then I grew up



He did watch Brokeback Mountain, while staying at a Holiday Inn though...


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 24, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Good Lord...forget going out once you have junior....

BTW, in the 50's, theaters had something called "crying rooms" people today call them "family rooms"  it's a room surrounded by glass where you can seen the screen and the sound is piped in and you and your kids aren't bothering anybody that doesn't already have kids of their own.  Still, I don't think parents took their kids out to movies at midnight, come to think of it, I don't think they played movies at midnight.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 24, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



I vote for Darth Vader, he could try to kill people with his mind, but I doubt he'd get very far...


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 24, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> > When I was 10 yrs old I wanted to be a cowboy and I wanted to have a Winchester rifle to shoot the bad guys
> ...


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 24, 2012)

amfree4all said:


> The Constitution guarantees our right to possess firearms.  It seems that only criminals take that to heart.



moron


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 24, 2012)

Christian Bale, Batman, visiting the wounded in Aurora.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 24, 2012)

good on him


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 24, 2012)

ConzHateUSA said:


> good on him









looks like he's putting smile son people's faces...


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 24, 2012)

^^^ That was really sweet of him to go and be with those who wanted to see him on the screen!   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 24, 2012)

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ That was really sweet of him to go and be with those who wanted to see him on the screen!
> 
> God bless you and him always!!!
> 
> Holly



God Bless him anyway, I'm just a messenger here..but, thanks.

BTW, did you know that in the south you can pretty  much say whatever you want about someone and as long as you add the words "bless his/her heart" it's not an insult?  I just love the south....


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 24, 2012)

^^^ Well the south is where I am.    

God bless you always!!!   

Holly in East Tennessee


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 24, 2012)

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ Well the south is where I am.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly in East Tennessee



And "Bless you"  takes on a whole new meaning...


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 24, 2012)

amfree4all said:


> I was not aware to what extent this person had gone to as far as protecting himself from being shot at. In such extreme cases a concealed weapon may not have worked but in almost every other case, it would have felled the shooter.  Gabrielle Griffiths for example.  The Constitution guarantees our right to possess firearms.  It seems that only criminals take that to heart.  I know of a recent case where an older man was riding his bike on a bike path and three thugs accosted him.  He shot one of them dead while the others scurried away like rats.  The shooting was ruled justifiable homicide.


Due to the suspicions in this country now (no trust), it is thought that everyone should lay down their arms right now (give them up), and this by the anti-gun crowd who is an advocate of this position in which they hold always. 

What the anti-gun advocates are thinking in all of this when they raise their gun control heads, is that they must defeat the gun somehow or they will be oppressed forever yet by whom(?), because they are always on the side of the supicious ones whom think that people are out to get them or hold them down no matter what in this country.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 24, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> amfree4all said:
> 
> 
> > I was not aware to what extent this person had gone to as far as protecting himself from being shot at. In such extreme cases a concealed weapon may not have worked but in almost every other case, it would have felled the shooter.  Gabrielle Griffiths for example.  The Constitution guarantees our right to possess firearms.  It seems that only criminals take that to heart.  I know of a recent case where an older man was riding his bike on a bike path and three thugs accosted him.  He shot one of them dead while the others scurried away like rats.  The shooting was ruled justifiable homicide.
> ...



Actually, even with all that armor chances are a well placed shot could have killed him or at least incapacitated him long enough for others to get to him and take him down.  Armour may prevent a bullet from penetrating but it usually hurts like hell anyway, at least that's what I'm given to believe, maybe someone in the police for or military can offer a differing opinion?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > amfree4all said:
> ...


No I think you are right, because just look what a paint ball gun does to people without proper clothing on (it hurts like the devil), causing a huge distraction for the time limit it takes for the pain to begin to go away. A good 45 caliber bullet would have rung this fella's bell so hard, that he would have been dis-oriented for at least the time it would have taken for someone to get him.

If this idiot would have used paint balls, instead of real bullets, at least he wouldn't have killed anyone. It still would have been totally unexceptable, but people would have at least had the chance to recover from that, instead of DIE! 

Totally pathetic and sad is what this cat is and soon to be was (as in past tense) in his pathetic life....


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 24, 2012)

Head shots are still effective against body armor.  If I had to use a gun, it isn't to wound.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 24, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> Head shots are still effective against body armor.  If I had to use a gun, it isn't to wound.


In a situation like that it would be to kill if at all possible... I know the ACLU and other radical idiotic groups in this nation hate to hear that kind of talk, but Ohhhhhh well...


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 24, 2012)

M14 Shooter said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > amfree4all said:
> ...


Did any of you read that? That's exactly what happened!


----------



## Crackerjack (Jul 24, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> Head shots are still effective against body armor.  If I had to use a gun, it isn't to wound.


And fortunately for homicidal maniacs everywhere, armor-piercing rounds are illegal for non-LEO's to buy.


----------



## Peter Dow (Jul 24, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Peter Dow said:
> 
> 
> > Freaking News banned my Compare-the-jokers entry to their news photoshop contest this week. Too many complaints (from supporters of Governor Hickenlooper maybe?)
> ...


Lover


Uncensored2008 said:


> from Fuckistan, or wherever you are from,


Scotland.







Uncensored2008 said:


> what business do you have libeling


Criticising


Uncensored2008 said:


> Gov. Hickenlooper? What business is it of yours?


The business of saving lives.
It seems to me that Colorado needs some help since they are not getting any help from this foolish Governor who doesn't have a clue how to keep people safe.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 24, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


Yes, and that has since been remedied, just like this will be remedied also sooner or later, just as long as the eye is kept on the ball in order to see it through to the end, and this upon what ever solution is needed to not allow this to happen yet again and again.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 24, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Head shots are still effective against body armor.  If I had to use a gun, it isn't to wound.
> ...



I was taught the only reason to point a gun at someone was if you intended to kill them.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Me to by my grandaddy a world war two vet..


----------



## Politico (Jul 24, 2012)

Amazing. There were 40 pages of conjecture and misinformtion posted before any official facts were known. That must be some kind of record.


----------



## Peter Dow (Jul 25, 2012)

New topic in the Conspiracy Theories forum

Colorado shooter Holmes poisoned by anti-psychotic drugs?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 25, 2012)

Not too long ago, I saw one of the victims talking about how he feels after all of this has happened. His arm was in a sling and he was shown walking very slowly. Anyways, this guy is actually forgiving the movie theater murderer for all that he has done! While I think that it is great that he actually can forgive when so many won't, but to me, he should not forgive until the forgiveness is asked for first because I believe that automatically forgiving someone is pretty much giving them your permission to do the wrong again.   

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I say all of that because I told someone once that I forgave them for what they did to me even though they never asked me to and eventually they went on to doing that same wrong to me again.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 26, 2012)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Not too long ago, I saw one of the victims talking about how he feels after all of this has happened. His arm was in a sling and he was shown walking very slowly. Anyways, this guy is actually forgiving the movie theater murderer for all that he has done! While I think that it is great that he actually can forgive when so many won't, but to me, he should not forgive until the forgiveness is asked for first because I believe that automatically forgiving someone is pretty much giving them your permission to do the wrong again.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> ...



forgiving someone isn't for them, it's for you.  It keeps the hate from eating you up.  

BTW, you can forgive without forgetting...


----------



## Noomi (Jul 26, 2012)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Not too long ago, I saw one of the victims talking about how he feels after all of this has happened. His arm was in a sling and he was shown walking very slowly. Anyways, this guy is actually forgiving the movie theater murderer for all that he has done! While I think that it is great that he actually can forgive when so many won't, but to me, he should not forgive until the forgiveness is asked for first because I believe that automatically forgiving someone is pretty much giving them your permission to do the wrong again.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> ...



It would take a huge amount of soul searching and courage to forgive the person who injured you and killed others. I am not sure if I could do it, but for this person, at least they are not carrying around so much hatred and anger.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 26, 2012)

Noomi said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Not too long ago, I saw one of the victims talking about how he feels after all of this has happened. His arm was in a sling and he was shown walking very slowly. Anyways, this guy is actually forgiving the movie theater murderer for all that he has done! While I think that it is great that he actually can forgive when so many won't, but to me, he should not forgive until the forgiveness is asked for first because I believe that automatically forgiving someone is pretty much giving them your permission to do the wrong again.
> ...


I would have to see it through until justice was served up in the order in which to meet the crimes committed, because who would I think that I am, that I could forgive this killer in the face of all that he had done or as if to suggest that I was the only one who needed to in a selfish kind of way, while others struggle with the severe pain and suffering this guy has brought upon them and their familes?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 26, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> forgiving someone isn't for them, it's for you.  It keeps the hate from eating you up.
> 
> BTW, you can forgive without forgetting...



Good point. 

The Buddha said that holding onto hate is like snatching red hot coals from the fire with your bare hands, intending to throw them at another. While you may harm the other, you will be the one harmed most.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 26, 2012)

Even if I were in that guy's position and forgave just like him, I would not go so far to actually going on record and letting the whole planet know that I forgave because when it comes down to it all the way, to me, whether a person forgives or not should only be between themselves, the Lord, and the person that they forgive. It is no one else's business.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## IndependntLogic (Jul 26, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> > MuadDib said:
> ...



Hmmm. So they're not trained? Certified? They're not Well-Regulated? 
Interesting belief. Even the volunteer firefighters I know, have to go through rigorous training, certification and are VERY regulated before they ever step out of the firehouse...
So again, nice analogy.


----------



## ConzHateUSA (Jul 26, 2012)

Do we have some con on here advocating for private fire depts?

Hope not, I know a bunch of firemen who will wanna kick your ass in that case.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 26, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > I know. All those multi-loading rock throwing devices that were deliberating designed to kill humans should be banned.
> ...



Hey NoSense, what is a car designed to do? What is a firearm designed to do?
C'mon Einstein, I know you can do this...I'll even give you a hint - comparing apples and oranges is a strawman


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 26, 2012)

It is my belief possibly, that this Holmes cat was following more so a Christian Bale character, as was also being played in the movie "Equilibrium" having a big action scene in the form of a huge shoot out, more so than him just being tied to the single Batman movie. Why have I come to this conclusion or thought you might ask, it is all due to the Movie "EQILIBRIUM" staring the actor Christian Bale also that is why.. I was just watching this movie, and it was amazing how it had this fantastic shoot out scene, where as It could have been added to this killers fantasies very easily also in profile of, so has the expansion of this case been broadened for profiling purposes in concerns with this cat maybe a little more now, and this in concerning the figuring out just how far this cat's mind was down the fantasy trail, and where that trail might lead us in being the one where reality and fiction became a blur to someone like him, who had serious issues in his personal life badly already?  Take a look at this film and then get back to me on what you think when see the ultimate shoot out scene in the film. One could easily imagine this Holmes thinking he was Christian Bales character in this movie as well. Did Batman have a gun scene or shoot out scene that equaited to this movie Equilibrium ? Man talk about an eye opener when seen this scene.. If this is relevant to the case, then it could point the finger also at Hollywood yet again, especially when it comes to influencing the young phsycotic mind in America in these ways..


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 26, 2012)

IndependntLogic said:


> MuadDib said:
> 
> 
> > IndependntLogic said:
> ...



I didn't say that, but do continue making shit up. It's mildly entertaining.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 26, 2012)

Most of our voluteer firefighters couldn't pass the Presidential Fitness Test.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 26, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> Most of our voluteer firefighters couldn't pass the Presidential Fitness Test.



Neither could Obama.

Oh! You mean the physical fitness test.


----------



## JohnA (Jul 27, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


 cars are designed  to move you around, fire arms are designed  to protect you from  aggression 

 next question 
 swimming pools are designed for pleasure many more kids are drowned  in a swimming pool than  are killed by  firearms 
 next question


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Hey NoSense, what is a car designed to do? What is a firearm designed to do?



Hey sheepshagger, which kills more people in homicides each year?



> C'mon Einstein, I know you can do this...I'll even give you a hint - comparing apples and oranges is a strawman



C'mon Gump, quit building the straw man for a moment and answer...

I'll grant you that logical fallacy is closest you'll ever get to logic.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> I didn't say that, but do continue making shit up. It's mildly entertaining.



Bear in mind that "regulated" in the use of the 2nd means "armed." When it says a "well regulated militia," it means "a well armed militia." 

_I am unacquainted with the extent of your works, and consequently ignorant of the number or men necessary to man them. If your present numbers should be insufficient for that purpose, I would then by all means advise your making up the deficiency out of the *best regulated* militia that can be got.
_        --- George Washington (The Writings of George Washington, pp. 503-4, (G.P. Putnam & Sons, pub.)(1889)) 

It referred to "regulation arms." A regulated militia is one ready to fight, with both weapons and munitions needed to do so.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2012)

JohnA said:


> cars are designed  to move you around, fire arms are designed  to protect you from  aggression
> 
> next question
> swimming pools are designed for pleasure many more kids are drowned  in a swimming pool than  are killed by  firearms
> next question



You are far more likely to suffer an unlawful death at that hands of another person driving a car, than holding a gun.

It's a fact that Gump is desperate to evade.


----------



## JohnA (Jul 27, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Hey NoSense, what is a car designed to do? What is a firearm designed to do?
> ...


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 28, 2012)

JohnA said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


----------



## JohnA (Jul 28, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> JohnA said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 28, 2012)

Peter Dow said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Peter Dow said:
> ...




My ancestors left Fifeshire, Scotland back in 1652 for a reason now I understand why.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 29, 2012)

The gun fools are clearly as mad as spoons.
They want Americans to have the right of self defence.
In the UK, we have a police force.
In America, they have jokers.

BBC News - US 'joker' held in Maryland over alleged gun threats

Another one so soon after lots dead in the terrible cinema attack.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 29, 2012)

Indofred said:


> The gun fools are clearly as mad as spoons.
> They want Americans to have the right of self defence.
> In the UK, we have a police force.
> In America, they have jokers.
> ...


Yes we have "Jokers" who are killed by the police force here as well, and why not within these types of crimes of course, or maybe the jokers even take their own lives first. Then we have the other options in a string of options we have in order to battle crime here in America (making crime very tough to do, and this for the very few criminal elements in which we do have here that want to travel down this road finally) where these jokers can also be killed by the good concealed carrying citizens who also have a gun to use before a crime sometimes gets worse, far before the late police force on occasion does arrive on the scene of course.

So what we have is a three tier system of crime fighting in America you see, where as first we have the killer killing himself first (happens alot), or the gun carrying citizen killing him second if need be in some specific situations, and next the cops killing him in the final showdown, that's if he is to cowardly to do his ownself due to his cowardly acts comitted, and so there you have it, the best crime fighting system in the world amongst a population of millions upon millions here in America, that are living free the most of us as we scurry through out our daily lives here FREE.


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 29, 2012)

In 2010, 358 people in America were shot and killed with rifles of any type. That same year, 745 people were beaten to death with bare hands.

Clearly, we must ban hands.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 29, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> In 2010, 358 people in America were shot and killed with rifles of any type. That same year, 745 people were beaten to death with bare hands.
> 
> Clearly, we must ban hands.


And with a justice system that has been infiltrated, and is mostly run by liberals these days, it's so wonder now that all the citizens are wanting to arm themselves more and more in America, because liberals have the worse record that there is in America and beyond, about going soft on criminals or crime, and thus they were responsible for creating the once known infamous revolving door, in which turned the bad guy's right back out on the streets sadly enough, to then rape and kill again and again, and this was an in your face embarssment to the liberals with all their (he's a human being to bullcrap) whom needs to be treated like one yada yada yada, even though the bad guy they refer to just killed a family in an home invasion maybe, and did it in the most hurendus ways imaginable (or) raped someones little child (or) was caught in a mass killing of innocent people excetra excetra as the list of indictments could just go on and on and on. 

Then there is this idiot ACLU clan, that is also a huge part of the liberal destruction of this nation, along with the idiot activist liberal judges, and other various groups who are destroying this nation everyday that they are in power in this nation like they are. It's gotten so bad that these idiots are actually rubbing off on good people who weren't so bad before, but decided I guess that if ya can't beat'em, well it best to just join them as the (COWARDS) they all are, and that is what I see these kind of traiterous idiots as when they do this.

More and more the nation falls under the hands of complete radicals, as they take the high ground, and this from complete self made idiots in their lives, for whom figured that ground could never be taken from them, and then blinked while it was taken from them without even an effort hardly given in the fight at all againts the ones by way of vote, who surprisingly took it with ease from them. They might just deserve what they get in life ya know (COWARDS)..

The Federal government should be indicted for what it has done to this nation also, along with Hollywood as well, and I believe that an indictment could easily be brought against these two with ease, if we were to gather up all the evidence needed to present them both with an indictment based upon what has gone terribly wrong in this nation now to date, and has laid waist to it in so many ways sadly these days, and the bodies just keep on mounting and mounting in number, but the circumstances are swept under the rug mostly, because the agenda can't be broken, it must go on no matter what now.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 29, 2012)

Indofred said:


> The gun fools are clearly as mad as spoons.
> They want Americans to have the right of self defence.
> In the UK, we have a police force.
> In America, they have jokers.
> ...



The subjects of the UK have their own personal police 24/7?
Are you saying that no one has the right too self defense?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 29, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > The gun fools are clearly as mad as spoons.
> ...


And so goes the fallacy of his mis-understanding to be found within or between the two nations, and why infact that they are totally different in comparisons to. You would think that someone would know the differences, before trying to apply what they have to what they have no clue about, as to what they don't have in their nation, in which makes it impossible for them to even make a comparrison towards to begin with, and all because of the huge multi-cultural situation in which we have here that they don't have there in comparrison to.

The anti-gun advocates are all the same, no matter where they are from in the world, they think they are the athority on this stuff, but what is different for them always, is exactly where it is that they come from, and how their ideology is best applied in consideration of who it is that is found within their cultures and who isn't across this wide world in which so many mult-cultures and indifferences are now found within, and yet it is all still depending. Hec time periods even have a bearing on the applications of what works and what doesn't work in any given society during any given time period, so what goes on here most times is that these people who are attempting to make a comparrison to in the ways that they do it, is mostly not even in the ball park, because they think we are to stupid ourselves anymore to figure it all out, but why is this one supposes that they think in these ways ? It is because of politicians or Presidents like Obama and the left, going around blabing to much to the world about how we in America are the stupidest people in the world now, and thus we need others to help us understand the error of our ways and/or our problems very much so these days, and this as according to them shockingly enough, especially when ironicly they (the left), as is found within the areas talked about, have been most of the problem all along.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry bout that,





JohnA said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > JohnA said:
> ...


----------



## Indofred (Jul 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > The gun fools are clearly as mad as spoons.
> ...



Not with deadly force unless you feel in mortal danger.
There is so little gun crime in most of the UK, it just isn't a problem.
Maybe because we don't have a demi fascist NRA bleating on about rights kill kill a duck with an AK 47 and other such stupidity.


----------



## Dabs (Jul 30, 2012)

God damn, this thread is up to 1391 posts.
Y'all like to talk about the bad shit.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 30, 2012)

Indofred said:


> The gun fools are clearly as mad as spoons.
> They want Americans to have the right of self defence.
> In the UK, we have a police force.
> In America, they have jokers.
> ...



In the US, the "police force" can _only_ take action *AFTER* a crime has taken place. It's a little late then, wouldn't you say asshole?


----------



## P@triot (Jul 30, 2012)

Indofred said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



While in the US we're allowed to kill people if we feel there is no danger?!?! Same "mortal danger" rule applies here too asshole.

Do as a favor, get the fuck off the United States Message Board and go chat with your fellow bad-teeth socialist Brits... Leave American issues to Americans.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 30, 2012)

"If you want total security, go to prison. There you're fed, clothed, given medical care and so on. The only thing lacking... is freedom." - Dwight D. Eisenhower


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 30, 2012)

Indofred said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



1. You do have gun crime correct?
2. Dead is dead whether it's done by a AK 47 or home made zip gun correct?
3. You do have a rise in knife deaths correct?


----------



## MuadDib (Jul 30, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > The gun fools are clearly as mad as spoons.
> ...



When seconds count, the police are only minutes away!


----------



## idb (Aug 2, 2012)

eots said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Americans need to ask themselves which is more important - their right to own a gun, or preventing mass shootings.
> ...





> you have much greater odds of being attacked by a shark or hit by lightening than being  killed in a mass shooting


If that's the case, why do you need to carry a weapon for self defense?
Wouldn't it be more sensible to travel in a shark-proof or Faraday cage because, after all, you have much a much greater chance of needing those things?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 2, 2012)

idb said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...




dude, that's why they invented drive-thrus. so the fatasses need not leave their faraday cages.


----------



## Crackerjack (Aug 2, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Americans need to ask themselves which is more important - their right to own a gun, or preventing mass shootings.


Non-Americans need to butt the hell out of our business.


----------



## idb (Aug 4, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Americans need to ask themselves which is more important - their right to own a gun, or preventing mass shootings.
> ...



Well, you Americans should just shut up then.


----------



## Crackerjack (Aug 4, 2012)

idb said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


Nobody asked for your opinion, kiwi.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 4, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Americans need to ask themselves which is more important - their right to own a gun, or preventing mass shootings.
> 
> There is a right answer and a wrong answer here.



Japan attempted to invade your country once, didn't it?


----------



## Ariux (Aug 4, 2012)

A trial should last less then one day and all appeals should be denied.  And, then this pale Trayvon, James Holmes, should be shot.  It's so stupid that we'll spend millions of dollars on this punk, when there's 100% no doubt he committed mass murder.  He should already have maggots crawling around on him.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Aug 10, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



dundee's everywhere...


----------

